# [Guide] Debian Kit & Limbo PC Emulator (QEMU x86) for Dual-booting Linux on Android



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*[Guide] Debian Kit & Limbo PC Emulator (QEMU x86) for Dual-booting Linux on Android*

Note to mobile readers: view in light mode with XDA app (settings, near the top), view online with a browser (press menu and view online), or download google drive from the marketplace and follow the link to the main document in this guide, you should be prompted what to open that link with, choose google drive and you'll be greeted by an very friendly formatted and constantly updated guide. You can also check a box within the google drive app that allows you to view offline... and on with the show.Legend/Key/Guide for Guide
Yep that's happening. This is designed to avoid most questions about the excessive use of colour coding throughout the guide.*
Orange text=*chapter titles & section titles.*
Yellow text=*things that are partly under construction but complete enough to be used with caution*
Red text=*under construction and for education purposes only when used in the table of contents
 Or*
Red text=*example command that should be modified based on system that you are running on before being used*
Green text=*complete aside from a missed or stray preposition.*
Cyan text=*text that can be copy/pasted into a terminal without any modification except for 2 cases*


Cyan_text&Red_text=the red text should be modified for your system before use
# and $ should be ignored when copying as that symbol will already be on your terminal
**Blue text=*examples of what your terminal will output when using a supplied command. This is contextual to the guide and I try to include the command once in the document and a second time near the top of the dump.
Or*
Blue text=*when used in table of contents denotes things that likely are completely aside from making additions and are low on the priority list to update for the author of this guide.*
Grey text=*are full dumps of what a command should output and do without errors. These dumps have a reference pointer at the beginning of each so that you may find where in the guide they their relevant to*
Pink text=*when used in the table of contents this is to show what sections are completely new.
Note to mobile readers: view in light mode with XDA app (settings, near the top), view online with a browser (press menu and view online), or download Google drive from the marketplace and follow the link to the main document in this guide, you should be prompted what to open that link with, choose Google drive and you'll be greeted by an very friendly formatted and constantly updated guide. You can also check a box within the google drive app that allows you to view offline... and on with the show.

Link to Full Guide on google docs:*

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=sharing

*Link back to XDA thread*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40434313#post40434313

*Public Editable doc*

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CIkOT7iX62z8fpDckoYCw48UtIImjhzG6IJN6E6Qe2E/edit?usp=sharing


*[Guide] Debian Kit & Limbo PC Emulator (QEMU x86) for Dual-booting and more
Draft2 Linux android multi-node cloud computer tutorial.*
Contents
1.Setting up base system(functional/\under construction)​1:1 Updates (05202013) XDA Sync happening 8:30pm- added subsection 5:10. added descriptors to section 4:4:* Added/Completed two new mini guide to section 1:5:1:*{{XDA content sync happened 05182013} google document sync will happen after some time}
1:2 - Downloads for android device (functional)
1:3 - Installing Linux system to Android Device (functional)
1:3:1 Verify no major errors are present (functional)
1:3:2 Start ConnectBot (functional)
1:4 Manual install (functionally complete/partially under construction)
1:5 Other methods of running Linux alongside Android (All sub sections Under Construction)
1:5:1 Using Limbo PC Emulator (QEMU)
1:5:1:1 Apps & Files to download for QEMU
1:5:1:2 QEMU Linux Install Guide
1:5:1:3 QEMU Linux Setup Guide(new)(functional)
1:5:1:2-1 Method one: Install to virtual hard drive with QEMU(new)(functional)
1:5:1:2-2 Method two: use a computer to make a virtual install(new)(functional)
1:5:1:4 QEMU Integrating with the rest of Main guide
1:5:1:5 QEMU tips and tricks
1:5:2 Using Complete Linux Installer
1:5:2:1 Apps & Files to download for Complete Linux Installer
1:5:2:2 Complete Linux Installer Installer Guide
1:5:2:3 Complete Linux Installer Setup Guide
1:5:2:4 Complete Linux Installer Integrating with the rest of this guide
1:5:2:5  Complete Linux Installer tips and tricks
2.Installing additional packages​2:1 installing packages before devstack or openstack (Under Construction)
3. Setting up cloud system(Under Construction)
4. Additional notes and hints​4:0 Sites that have been exceptionally (updates contently)
4:1 apps for android that make things easier (functional)
4:2 linux software and or packages that I've tested (under construction)
4:3 commands for apt-get and others I've found useful (functional)
4:3:0 Android command line commands (new)
4:3:1 Apt-get commands (functional)
4:3:2 Command line commands for linux (functional)
4:3:3 Connectbot optimization guide (functional)(newly modified)
4:3:3-1. Linux Boot/Mount automation (newly modified)
4:3:3-2 Linux Un-mount/Kill automation (newly modified)
4:3:3-3. Connectbot “Local” SSH setup (newly modified)
4:3:3-4. Other good combos to use after using 'linuxBoot’ (newly modified)
4:3:4 Remote RDP debian kit guide (functional)
4:4 Rom Tool Box user Tips (brand new and no where else)
4:4:1 Scripts (new content)
4:4:2 Performance Mods (under construction)
4:4:3 General guidelines (under construction)
4:4:4 Useful tips (under construction)
5.Debugging\Known issues with solutions(Constant Construction:Completion Relative)​5:1 debian install problems
5:2 debian manual install issues
5:3 additional packages problems
5:4 reinstallation problems
5:5 How do I solve [My device/linux] issue(s)?(functional)
5:6 How to do a dump like the author?(functional)
5:7 Can I use this to completely replace my Android OS(new/\functional)
5:8 How do I add repositories to Debian?(new/under construction)
6.Introduction, Disclaimer, note to forum Moderator(functional)​6:1 Introduction
6:2 Disclaimer
6:3 Note to forum Moderator
6:4 Statement of long term goal for this project
6:5 Distillation of current project completion
7.Getting comfortable and customizing your new system​7:1 Connection Methods(under construction)(Mini-intro added)
7:1:1 Connecting locally
7:1:2-2.1 Connecting wirelessly through wifi(functional)
7:1:2-2.2 Remote RDP in from a second computer (New)(functional)
7:1:3 Connecting wirelessly through bluetooth(Mini-intro added)
7:1:4 Connecting wirelessly through data network
7:1:5 Connecting wirelessly through atana directly
7:1:6 Connecting through USB with computer
7:1:7 Connecting through USB with USB host mode
7:1:8 Connecting through visible light spectrum
7:1:9 Connecting though invisible light spectrum(New links added)
7:1:10 Connecting though directed/focused light
7:1:11 Connecting through audible sound
7:1:12 Connecting though inaudible sound
7:2 Customization of GUI(under construction)
7:2:1 Saving Electrons(functional)
7:2:2 Making it Pretty(functional)
7:3 Making things happen without excessive user input(under construction)
7:4 Methods of installing or unpacking(under construction)(New)
7:4-4. Installing from sources.(functional)(New)
7:4-4.1 Unpacking tar.gz files(functional)(New)
7:4-4.2 Installing Java for ARM from source(functional)(New)
7:4-4.3 Adding Commands to Bash(functional)(New)
7:4:4.1- Installing Map Tools(under construction)(New)
7:4:4:2 Solved Installing jMonkey on Android(functional)(New)

8.Sources of information and content(functional, nearly up to date)​8:2 Dumps I’ve taken and Pictures worth sharing (under construction)
8:2:1 example: installation without errors (complete)
8:2:2 Example of running fdisk -l (complete)
8:2:3 Example of running mk-debian (complete)
8:2:4 Example of the first time you run deb command (complete)

1:1 Updates
*Here I’ll try to keep you up  to date with where I am with this project. (Date) in the table of  contents reflects the last time that I made a significant update to this  guide. {notes} in the table of contents states the nature of the  update, if the change is significant it will be referenced here so that  you may find the modifications to the guide quicker.
UPDATES APPENDED: see Main Doc for full list of all updates.*

* *05182013- manual install of java has issues with running '.jar' files from the command line, there seems to be another version or method to try or it may be a matter of downloading and applying new libraries to the java install itself, I'll be trying bothe (first the lib or dependency search) but will also end up doing a reinstall of the entire debian os again. Installing from source packages is very use at your own risk and running ontop of a rooted android which you've already been warned is use at your own risk; seems like it be risky, yep, but I've yet to re-root my device for what feels like 2 months (I tell you this because I believe the install instructions to be nearly complete and completely reliable) installing things after that seems hit and miss but so long as you're not foolish much of this guide elsewhere is safer than instructions found elsewhere.
Did some polishing of section 7 and added usefull links that I hinted in the past.
Moved section 6:6 Legend/Key/Guide for Guide to the top of the guide, mostly so I can keep the formatting consistent without loading back and forth between sections. Going to Update the XDA forum posts tonight, Google to google sync still pending... 
05192013- Added some links to section 4. The commands in section 7 with red text in only one spot cannot be trusted and the commands right now are suspect right now, they'll be updated as I figure out what's wrong and this statement will be struck though. Java support with development tools and install instructions not far off now...in unrelated news, added new sections 1:5:* & 4:4:*, these right now are place holders for what is to come in the future, I'll be focused on the Java thing that's a bit weird on my system and wrapping up the install from source as well, just bouncing round the other places we'll go. Added new section with a little content; 4:3:0 Android command line commands, I'll be adding more as eventually I'd like to have linux tell android what to do and android to be able to do the same.
05202013- added new subsection to section 5:10 to help update answers to questions received through XDA. Added a bit of content to sections 4:4:* mostly intor fluff so I don't forget where I was going. Did some work for money so new content is still pending for the guide, will likely end up with more time tomorrow...
*05212013- currently adding some content to 1:5:1, just couldn’t leave it alone added a bunch of content to that section... think I can call the two new guides functional for Limbo QEMU Linux Installation, comments welcome if it barfs on your device... so yeah made/completed a new section “7:4:4:2 Installing jMonkey” you can now install and run jMonkey naively on Android using Debian Kit and openjdk packages installed on your rooted phone or tablet, using directions in section ‘7:1:2-2.2 Remote RDP in from a second computer’ you can connect into it and develop on your Android device but with the full keyboard experience, then if ya need to go on the go you can save your work and reconnect locally on the device with directions from section ‘4:3:4 Remote RDP debian kit guide’ and continue your development project anywhere you’ve got time  hope this helps game makers and app developers as this program outputs in formats that can then be run on the android side with full graphical bliss ... back to work on java compatibility?, looks like I might have to re-install Debian as I've mucked around in the system in a bad way  but that's what the guide is for and I'll be working almost all day on the guide, check back often as content will be flowing in. XDA postings updated today 05212013 sorta, the character limit on XDA is now a limiting factor, I will split the document between posts for now and work on making the sections in the Google doc split correctly or something... Updates successful to all educational postings on XDA thread, google drive internal sync still pending but I've been at this for 14 hours or so today so I’ll be off my computer for a little while to let it cool down.
06122013- Section 3 nearly completed, script runs for installing cloud services to android but returns a few errors and is ready for others to test with me, send a PM, e-mail, Google+, what ever and I'll hook you (the reader) up with a preview of the draft script that I've been writing to install openstack to android. Still under heavy development and re-writing but should work now, I'll be posting the beta version publicly when I've done enough testing or had enough testers confirm that it works without problems.

________________
____Update: Bellow Link
____ https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A64GMgcVUKbZrTG2WDWfY_g9vABuRx78ULULu-Ir-kE/edit?usp=sharing
____is a script to be tested for controlling the Crazyflie Quad-Copter with Android using Debian Kit's Squeeze or others
____for now see Page 10 for the discussion related to this development.
____if found to work, then merging into the Main Guide and full description on how to get started will be included as well.
________________


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Setting up base system (partially under construction)*

*Contents
1. Setting up base system:​
1:2 - Downloads for android device.



Debian kit
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.dyndns.sven_ola.debian_kit


ConnectBot
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.connectbot


Remote RDP free
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.toremote.rdpdemo


Root browser (or use your prefered file browser)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.root.browserfree


Hacker's Keyboard
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard


debian-kit-1-5.shar
http://sven-ola.dyndns.org/repo/
1:3 - Installing Linux system to Android Device

1:3:1 Verify no major errors are present



Open Debian Kit: check that there are no red X's; tap on anything in the list for more info and/or press menu and tap read me for the developers original doc.
Check that you've enough memory: from the home screen press menu and tap settings; Scroll down to application settings, tap it and view storage use; try to have as much available memory as possible by, moving/removing apps, ruffly 100MB+ worked for me. Note after the initial install you should be able to reinstall/restore the removed apps with little ill effect.
Remove data consuming tasks from the equation either by freezing them with an app like rom tool box or turning off their sync options or uninstalling them. Mainly this step helps insure that while you're downloading the necessary data that your connection doesn't flip out and cause an error that could have been avoided.

1:3:2 Start ConnectBot (rom toolbox terminal emulator also works well for this part with some modification)



Tap on the lower left corner where ssh button is and select local instead.
Tap in the text field next to the bottom now displaying local and type in a nickname like 'debInstall', hit enter and be presented with-
$ 


Type su, hit enter, and permit superuser permissions.
$ su
#


Unpack the installer with sh /sdcard/download/debian-kit-* note: if downloaded with dolphin browser or some other browser then you'll need to change the file path to reflect that.
# sh /sdcard/download/debian-kit-* 
Or
# sh /sdcard/Dolphin_Browser_Mini/download/debian-kit-*
Or
# sh /mnt/sdcard/download/debian-kit-*
See 8:2:1 for example of what your screen should look like without errors.



Choose your path:


Input 2s will install a debian.img file 2gb in size to your sdcard. Note: this option is suggested as for the first try as this will allow for a stable and fairly sized environment to test and play with, furthermore I will be writing this guide first for the debian squeeze option and later add the others as I've the time. If choosing this option scroll down to step 6. when the installer starts asking questions.
If 2gb sounds to small and you're willing to brave the manual install, then you'll want to abort the auto installer at this point and scroll further to step 1:2 Manual Install


Once the install has finished you'll be given three options yes, ovpn, q choose one and only one. When yes or ovpn is used things will be removed, when q is used the debian image is unmounted just as it will be automatically unmounted at the end of either yes or ovpn option. Note: when I install to debian.img file I choose ovpn as this allows for the most amount of space to be freed.
Now providing everything is error free the debian.img can be remounted with either of the two commands
# deb
or
# /data/local/deb/deb
Note: to see what it will look like the first time you run deb and not encounter errors see section 8:2:4


Now to first


update the list of packages currently installed,
second upgrade everything,
third install andromize for compatibility,
forth install andromize-lxde for a gui,
fifth install ssh,
sixth auto remove unnecessary packages,
seventh clean up,
and all that in one step that will take more than a few minutes to complete. Note: andromize at some point is going to request input from you;


tap on your screen and tap on the control button that briefly shows up in the lower corner, the hit the 'i' button on either you hard keyboard or onscreen keyboard. This will put you in insert mode so that with a d-pad and the spacebar or enter key you can select a highlighted option, I suggest: ctrl+i then space (or enter) as that has worked everytime for me.
# apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get install andromize; apt-get install andromize-lxde; apt-get install openssh-server; apt-get autoremove; apt-get clean


So you're set to rock and roll as root and have a lot of options if ya know what you're doing.
At some point with all this you may feel uncomfortable with running under sudo root user. Scroll down to '4:3:2 Command line commands for linux' and run those commands to secure yourself some.


Start your new ssh server. Now that the basic requirements to run linux have been met and you've a clean OS we need a way to 'open and 'close' terminal windows that aren't going to remount the system a bunch or run us into out of memory or space errors.


Start ssh with one of the following commands
# deb s


Stop ssh with one of the following commands (when you're done)
# deb S


Once ssh is on you can connect to your device from any other ssh compatible device. For now we are going to use identical directions, almost, to section 4:3:3-3


Make or open a new or existing ssh connection with connectbot with your username that you want to log in as then the @ symbol followed by "localhost"
Make sure that in the lower corner that the option is set to ssh and hit the enter key


Connectbot or whatever local running ssh app you're using (I'll be testing or hearing about a few I'm sure) should now prompt you for a password. Put in the one you (I hope setup before in step 4:3:2... yeah I'm going to have to fix that...) set up and you should be greeted by a few lines of text and a # with your username before it. This is where many of the linux commands should be run.
Note: this method is prefered because you can connect and disconnect without sending multiple "deb" commands in the local connection that we only should use for installation and starting the system (first boot and after reboots). Sending multiple "deb" commands can cause all sorts of issues without sending "deb u; deb k" commands between. The other issue that arises with sending multiple "deb" commands followed by a "deb u; deb k" is that you can fill folder structures on the linux OS and your SD card that are designed to rescue unintentionally deleted files, cache, and junk files, which in other circumstances is really good to know like when a picture disappears from your gallery, but in this case is a real pain. You'll get all sorts of errors so remember one "deb" command per boot and connect through ssh or remote RDP once your system has mounted linux and you'll have a happier experience. Okay moving on.

1:4 Manual install



Unmount and eject the sd card from your device
Plug the sd card into enough adapters to plug it into your computer. I've used micro to sd adapters and then plugged that into yet another adapter sd to usb with success.
Backup all data. You're about to delete it all.
Using gParted on ubuntu 12.04


Ensure that gParted has selected the sdcard and not your hard drive... don't select your hard drive that would be bad.
Check out the current partition layout, perhaps even make note of it somewhere incase something goes wrong. My sandisk started out with a 4mb empty zone and a fat32 partition for the rest.
Reformat original partition to fat32 by either write clicking the main partition or selecting the partition drop down menu at the top of the window.
Resize first first partition (pay close attention to not accidently remove, overwrite, or move over the little bit reserved at the start of your sdcard) to the desired amount of space for the android side of your device such as space for; downloads, app cache, apps to sd, photos, and music. This space is all that my android recognizes by default so think about it.
Second make a second partition filling up the trailing bit left over, you can try something fancy but I chose a fat 32 bootable.
Apply the three operations with the green checkbox in the upper left quadrant of the window and let it run.
When gParted finishes unmount and eject the sd card, wait a second or two and plug it all back into your computer.
If you left gParted open then your sdcard and it's partitions should now show up as selectable in the drop down for devices. Close gParted.
Open a file browser or two; one for your sd card's first partition and another for where you saved the backup of your sd card's contents.
Copy your backups back over to the first partition of your sdcard. I'd advise copying the important things first, app backups folders and system and/or nandroid backups. The things you can live without for a day or two you can come back for because you're here to get to the next step.
Unmount and eject from computer. Plug back into phone and remount.


Run through the first part of the guide and about when given the option to make a debian.img file.
Run the following commands in connectbot under superuser to figure out what the installer uses to identify the second partition on your external sdcard, format it and install linux to it.


This may show the uuid, drive letter, date modified. Make note of todays date and check for three dates in the list that match from when you were repartitioning. Take note of everything.
/data/local/deb/armel/busybox fdisk -l /dev/block/vold/*
Results may vary try navigation to /dev/ with a root browser on the android side of things, take a look around and adjust the bit after 'fdisk -l' to reflect your device's folder scheme and rerun till you get something that looks like this: (or see section 8:2:2 for full example)
                Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks  Id System
/dev/block/vold/179:0p1               1        1279    10264576   c Win95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/block/vold/179:0p2            1279        1925     5189632   b Win95 FAT32


Now to run the mk-debian -h script and change settings until satisfied. Note: I had one issue when I didn't tell the installer what 'drive' letter to install to;the letter preceding 'Win95 FAT32' in above example or in the below example command you can see the drive letter delineation specified at the end with '-L b' because on my device setup that's the letter in which I need to install to. (see section 8:2:3)
# /data/local/deb/mk-debian -i /dev/block/vold/179:2 -s 5310 -L b -h



Which if configured correctly will look like the dump took and pasted below.

Script to format a loop disk file or disk partition with ext2/3/4 and install a Debian Linux there.

Usage:
 mk-debian [Options]

Options:
 -d <distro>   specify squeeze/lucid/precise
 -m <path>     specify mount point for disk/device
 -s <megabyte> specify size for new loop disk file
 -i <file|dev> specify loop disk file name or device
 -t <ext2/3/4> specify file system to be created
 -L <label>    specify disk label for formatting
 -D <ip>       specify DNS server to be used
 -M <url>      specify Mirror URL for downloading
 -u            update /system/bin/deb script and exit
 -U            uninstall Debian kit (not debian.img!)
 -C            clean files not required to run Debian
 -h            display usage text and settings

Settings:
 -d squeeze
 -m /data/local/mnt
 -s 5310 Mb
 -i /dev/block/vold/179:2
 -t ext4
 -L b
 -D 8.8.8.8
 -M(squeeze) http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian
 -M(lucid/precise) http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
 Action: install

Notes:
For creating a loop disk file, you may want to change the default size (in Mb, 512-2047). For formatting a device (-i /dev/xxx) or if overwriting an existing loop disk file, the size is ignored. The loop disk file name or the device name will be written to the bootdeb script's IMG= line if this script succeeds.

If you specify a device, the UUID of the formatted device is instead saved into bootdeb (IMG=uuid:<hexid>). With this, the correct device can be found even after some mixed USB drive/SD card eject-insert sequences.

Check your settings by adding '-h' as the last switch.

Remove the '-h' from the tail end of the command to run when you believe all is good and if all is good then scroll back up to step 7 of the main install guide where it talks about remounting debian.*


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*1:5 Other methods of running Linux alongside Android*

*Contents​_______SPLIT FOR POSTINGS______

1:5 Other methods of running Linux alongside Android​These sections that follow ( 1:5:* ) will detail the other methods the author has installed Linux Environment.
Note: at this point I've only one device that is capable of developing a guide to install and integrate cloud services; if you wish to see that change you may make additions on the publicly editable version of this document, or, research it on your own time, or, make a donation to the author; my time can be purchased , or, wait for me to document it in my own time.
1:5:1 Using Limbo PC Emulator (QEMU)​Note: I did not originally include this method as it is a slower way to run linux on android. Its good but emulation always comes at a cost. There are many devices on the market now that will support this app smoothly but like I've said you'll still see a cost.
Note: run-on list of “Cost”
Slow: The nature of emulation causes this. To understand the details of this one will have to delve into some of the details of how machines talk to one another and within themselves, machine language(s), and, the details of what a processor actually does.
I’ll try to sum it up though; a processor type (CPU - ARM/Pentium/AMD and even GPU - Nvidia, iSBX 275, S3 89C911) has a specific structure in how the components and pathways are laid out. This causes each manufacturer to have their own way of sending electrons across the internal structure that makes up the processor, this is usually kept private or proprietary (Xbox, Playstation, Nintendo are good examples of this) to the manufacture, which is the machine language that I was talking about. Compatibility with the other components that the processor connects to is usually achieved by standardization of “shape” meaning the little wires that come off of CPU chip itself and connect to the rest of the circuit board, and the internal firmware of the CPU chip. 
To make a processor process a “native” task one must be speaking its language or a language that it understands (many come with what’s called ‘channels’ that handle; Flash, Java, or other human readable programming language) and tell it where to get information and how to handle it and where to send it and what to do next and have all that on the “native” hardware. To make a processor process a “alien” task one must have a way of translating all the processor’s calls for data and handling of data to a completely different set of physical pathways and methods of handling data; this would be like if you and I were placed in completely different parts of the same city and were given the exact same set of instructions (north 5 kilometers, east 12 meters, south east 1 kilometers) and be expected to arrive at the same location; just doesn’t compute, you would end up in a location relative to your start point just as I would but the relative distance wouldn’t change between us. And more than likely one of us would run into an obstacle not far from the start and where we programs and not humans the one of us to hit an obstacle would, like a lemming, just keep failing until killed off.
An emulator bridges the language and hardware divide (visual here: like an octopus wriggling through a small hole when viewed through x ray photography) by wrapping up the data being handled in such a way that another processor doesn’t try to natively run the data being wrapped up (visual here: like the internal organs, of the before mentioned imaginary octopus, not rupturing through the skin and spilling out into the water that it’s entire body is encapsulated in) and then giving the data within a way to communicate with other data that has been wrapped up.
It's not an exact description of emulation but an analogy and how I think about it.

Electron Expensive: The very act of emulation causes the processor that is running the emulation to pull double duty. For every task that has to be carried out by the emulated machine. a task must first be started on the host machine, then the emulated task is started, then the emulated task makes a call for more data or tries to write data, that emulated task ‘call for more’ is sent back to the host machine, the host machine then must make the required translations to compute the request, after computing the request the task is performed, if the task being performed makes ‘calls for more’ then those are then handled just like the parent task (making more calls and translations back and forth) and so on. When done coded properly; emulators can emulate a processor very near the host’s megahertz level and the emulated tasks show very little lag from all this back and forth that the data must first go through, however, due to the closed source nature of hardware and internal firmware, making a well coded emulator is very difficult and usually involves trial and error combined with a little reverse engineering. In most cases when running an emulator, you’ll want a host machine capable of much greater megahertz range than the machine you are trying to emulate (it’s why next gen console emulation is so difficult for most home PC’s) to allow for the back and forth that happens with emulation. This back and forth that the data goes through is what will cost you in battery life because data is transmitted with electricity and there is a finite amount that your battery will store and output.
Hair Puller: As wonderful as it can be to run emulators; eventually things just go wrong and debugging how to work around it can be an exercise in futility.

Note: run-on list of “Benefits”
Extended Compatibility: Being able to run non-native machine code and system tasks gives an enormous amount of flexibility to the host machine. With QEMU you can even emulate the old floppy disk drives on Android and I doubt most households have a fiscal one of those anymore.
Development Options: Emulating hardware allows for development to take place on a set of hardware that doesn’t need to be physically owned thus reducing the cost of development to time, education, and workforce.
Hardware Virtualization:Because the operating system is running on virtualized hardware you are more free to convert the image file that the OS is saved to and run on multiple devices or computers with very little work once you’ve got an installed OS image. I’ve even seen work done to sync system files between clones so that one can login to each clone and after a few minutes have the exact same programs to access and run between devices.
Games:Yep you can play games with this, like mine sweeper and other low memory intensive games, but further development and a faster device will alow for many more titles to be added to the list of “working and fun” that I’ll be compiling here.


1:5:1:1 Apps & Files to download for QEMU​Limbo from the Google Marketplace
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.max2idea.android.limbo.main
Limbo in my opinion is of the one of the best apps out there for novice on up to master rooted phone users. In short its like a "game console" emulator for your pc only with a big twist the "game console" Limbo emulates is actually normal PC processors like a pentium 3 and it runs on android so you can play pc hardware dependent content such as windows if you've got the specs on the go.

Pick A Linux Distribution
The links provided are here for convenience and should be considered untested unless accompanied by a statement that it has worked on android. I will try to test as many as possible and document the; pros and cons; methods of installation if they varied from the main QEMU install guide provided in this main guide.

DSL (Damn Small Linux)
http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html

Worked for me on my Epic 4Gs

Ubuntu (12.04)
http://www.ubuntu.com/download

Kali (like backtrack)
http://www.kali.org/downloads/
There is a live boot ISO for PC, a ARM variant that’s being tested by others, and a network install that I’ve found. For this method (QEMU) I would suggest the PC version; I’ll be testing the network install in the future so I can attempt a “Debian Kit” port for the ARM native version of their distribution.


Backtrack
http://www.backtrack-linux.org/downloads/

Android-x86
http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/downloads/detail?name=android-x86-2.2-generic.iso&can=2&q=
Just ran across this one. It’s android for PC processors instead of the ARM processor. But QEMU is a PC emulator, so if we want a slow Android OS running on top of the normal one for that could be possible. Don’t know yet if it will work but it’s worth a shot as this would allow developers to mobily develop for this variant of Android and normal root users the chance to make drastic changes to the emulated Android environment without too much fear of fouling up their main Android environment.


1:5:1:2 QEMU Linux Install Guide​1:5:1:2-1 Method one: Install to virtual hard drive with QEMU
1. Download Limbo from the market place 
2. Download a Linux distro to start with or try an ISO that you already have if you're feeling adventurous
3. Open Limbo
4. Tap on ‘Load VM’ and choose ‘New’
5. Name your new Virtual Machine and tap ‘Create’
6. Scroll down to ‘RAM Memory (MB)’ tap ‘64’ and choose 512
7. Scroll down to ‘CDROM (*.iso)’ and tap ‘None’
8. Tap ‘Open’ in the new pop up and using the folder navigation window that pops up; navigate the the ISO file that is on your device (usually in your downloads folder) and tap it
9. Back in the main Limbo app screen scroll down to ‘Hard Disk A(*.img/*.qcow2)’ and tap ‘None’ and tap new
10. In the new pop up (Image Name) title your hard disk somthing that will tell you that it’s an emulated hard drive of that distribution, such as ‘DSLhdEmu’ and set a size that you’re willing to sacrifice to running Linux and tap ‘Create’
11. Scroll down to ‘Boot from Device’ tap ‘Default’ and in the pop up choose ‘CD Rom’
12. Scroll down to ‘Network Configuration’ and tap ‘None’ and choose ‘User’
13. Scroll down to ‘VGA Configuration’ tap std and choose ‘vmware’
14. Scroll up, all the way up, on the Limbo main screen and choose start. If everything goes well you’ll be presented with a linux live boot environment that you can then use to install onto the virtual hard drive that you made. Once you install you can remove the ISO from the parameters in Limb and change the boot order to the virtual hard drive.
1:5:1:2-2 Method two: use a computer to make a virtual install
and then converting it to a qcow2 file and install linux to it before moving it over to the device to run it. This is a bit round about but it's my method when I can't run the install but can run the OS due to emulation not being perfect and my device not being powerful enough.
1. Download and install ‘VertualBox’ to your PC from:
https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
Note: You’ll want to choose the one that is for your PC’s hardware and operating system
2. Open ‘Oracle VM VirtualBox Manager’ and click ‘New’
3. Click ‘Next’ and title it something you’ll remember is for this purpose, such as ‘DSLforQEMU’
4. Mouse over to ‘Operating System’ and click on ‘Microsoft Windows’ choose ‘Linux’ in the drop down
5. Mouse over to ‘Version’ and click on ‘Ubuntu’ choose ‘Other Linux’ in the drop down
6. Mouse over to the ‘Next’ button and click it
7. Mouse over to the box with ‘256’ click it and input 512; mouse over to next and click it (unless you’re computer has less than 2 gigs of RAM)
8. Click the ‘Next’ button again because we’re creating a new ‘Start-up Disk’
9. Mouse over to the ‘VHD (Virtual Hard Disk)’ and click the little circle next to it to select that option and mouse over to the ‘Next’ button and click it
10. Click the ‘Next’ button again unless you really want a ‘Fixed size’ image taking up a bunch of space or if you’ve had issues with ‘Dynamically allocated’ option not converting to qcow2 format properly.
11. This next page titled ‘Virtual disk file location and size’ you’ll want to set up yourself based on how much space your hard drive has and how much space your Android device has. I shrank mine down to 3 gigs though and left everything else alone.
12. Mouse over to the ‘Next’ button and click it then ensure everything looks ok and click the ‘Create’ button too. If there is a second window behind that go ahead and click the ‘Next’ and ‘Create’ buttons too to set up the virtual machine
13. Mouse over to the new virtual machine that you’ve created and ‘right click’ it and select settings or select the new virtual machine and select the ‘Settings’ button which should be between the ‘New’ and ‘Start’ buttons
14. In the new ‘Settings’ window, you’ll find oodles of things to tweak and feel free at a latter time, for now mouse over to the ‘Storage’ and click it
15. In the storage settings mouse over to the ‘Storage Tree’ part of the window and look for a disk icon that says ‘Empty’ and select it (this is the virtual machine's CD drive)
14. With the virtual CD drive selected mouse over to the ‘Attributes’ part of the window and select the checkbox to enable ‘Live CD/DVD’, mouse over to the disk icon just to the right and a little above the checkbox and click it to set up where the ISO is for installing Linux, select ‘Choose a virtual CD/DVD file...’
15. Use the new window titled ‘Choose a virtual CD/DVD file’ to navigate and select the ISO file that you wish to use to install Linux to the virtual hard drive image that was created in step 11
16. Mouse over to the ‘Open’ button and click it then click the ‘Ok’ button in the ‘Settings’ window that was behind it.
17. Back in the main window for VirtualBox titled ‘Oracle VM VirtualBox Manager’ ensure that the virtual machine that we’ve been making is still selected and then mouse over to the ‘Start’ button and click it.
18. Interrupt the boot with one of the function buttons on your keyboard when the new window pops up and starts to paint in what will look like a computer starting up in a window (usually ‘F2’ or ‘F10’ or ‘F12’)
19. In the interrupted boot menu within the “VM” window choose the option that corresponds with the CD drive to make the virtual machine boot from CD this time around only
20. Let the live boot process process for a bit and eventually you should be presented with a window that looks like a linux desktop is inside of it
21. Follow the instructions for installing your specific distribution to a hard drive and when that guide states to install to a hard drive just remember to be selecting the virtual hard drive that was created in step 11
22. After installation to the virtual hard drive has finished test that it installed correctly by shutting down the virtual machine and getting back into the settings described in step 15 and “eject or remove or unmount” the linux ISO file from the virtual CD drive
23. Start the virtual machine again and check that it boots correctly from the virtual hard drive image. If it does shut it down again properly. If it doesn’t try again or try a different distribution.
24. Open the ‘Settings’ window again and select ‘Storage’ again, this time though under the ‘Storage Tree’ part of the window select the virtual hard drive image (its the *.vdi file that was created in step 11) and mouse over to the disks icon to in the ‘Attributes’ part of the window to the far right of where it says ‘Hard Disk’ and select ‘Choose a virtual hard disk file...’ and make a note of the full folder path to the *.vdi file; somewhere like in a notepad or scrap of paper or memorize it.
25. Open a terminal window on your PC and convert the *.vdi file to a *.qcow2 file with the following command structure
Example : Syntax
# qemu-img convert -O qcow2 *.vdi *.qcow2
Example : useable
# cd /home/dev/dumps
# qemu-img convert -O qcow2 DSLforQEMU.vdi DSLforQEMU.qcow2
26. Let the converter convert and come back to it after a few minutes
27. Once the converter has converted it’s time to transfer the qcow2 file to your Android device, use a cable or a SD card adapter to get it over to the folder that Limbo saves virtual hard drive
28. Start up Limbo and create a new machine much like the steps in method one but you’ll not need to select a ISO file, instead select the virtual hard drive image as the hard drive to boot from and set the other setting the same as method one and start the virtual machine to test it on your Android device.
*


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*2. Installing additional packages & 3. Setting up cloud system*

*Contents​2. Installing additional packages
These packages should be installed if you’re following the entire guide for setting up a wireless private mobile cloud server. At this point the author is still debugging error messages with some of the services/packages that are being trialled for this making this project a reality and the author is still working on educating himself on dependencies/configurations; so use section 2 and section 3 use at your own risk.
2:1 installing packages before devstack or openstack



First we'll need some git for our flavor of debian
#apt-get install git-arch



Devstack.org directs to use the following comand to get a clone of devstack onto your device
#git clone https://github.com/openstack-dev/devstack.git


Then to deploy and install use
#cd devstack && ./stack.sh


Debian has got some errors so I'll have to figure out where to go from here. Resources that I'm using:
devstack.org  compatible with ubuntu 12.04 form of debian kit posibly, still working out kinky install errors with ubuntu on myTouch 3g.
openstack.org  states that its compatible with debain and ubuntu forms of debain kit posibly, still reading and obsorbing information. Could run into processor, memory, and storage constraints if the guides are to be believed, don't care round hole meet square pag.
stackgeek.com/guides/gettingstarted.html  ran accross it, might have something...
Google.com  yep google gets it done with well constructed quaries. Use the 'solved' 'distro' with 'issue' and refine from there, adding 'similarweb address) or (something)' or 'siteweb address specifically)'
*
*Contents​3. Setting up cloud system

This is under construction...
Note: looks like you'll need access to a total of three devices for this; be it three rooted android phones or a combo of computers and rooted devices all of which seem to at this point need to be running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
I'm now looking into installing the componits that are required to run openstack on Ubuntu to other distrobutions such as Squeeze by downloading the sorce .deb or .sh files and installing from sorce. This is because after reading though the bootdeb (wich you can find after unpacking the debian kit under the file path: /data/local/deb/bootdeb) by opening as a text file with rom toolbox; there seems to be a way of shifting the way that super user requests are handeled by the android system that alow for devices (such as the myTouch 3g) with system read/write protection enabled (sOff/sOn) to handle read/write permitions diferently. This has adverse side effects so avoiding it and using a stable reliece of debian squeeze is the sogested method at this point and fixing the depindencies manuely.

Un-orginized notes

What dependencies or pacages that shold be satisfide
Info taken and used from
http://openstack.dachary.org/2013-02-20/

keystone nova glance nova-network cinder

and it does not include

horizon quantum ceilometer


*


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*4. Aditinal notes Part 1*

*Contents​4. Additional notes
The following sub sections are dedicated to the more common tasks: interacting with android linux as a whole, helpful links, linux command line commands, and helpful tips for the apps that you’ll be using to set up and interact with your linux android system that would have broken the flow of reading the main install steps.

4:0 Sites that have been exceptionally helpful
This section has the following organization patterns: 
new links = descending order, older links near the top newer links towards the bottom
small font with link embedded = older links that likely are up to date between all versions of this guide
medium font with link embedded = links that I’ve formatted but have yet to update to other mirrors of this guide
medium font with link not embedded = links that I’ve most recently added and likely have not been updated anywhere else

https://github.com/openstack-dev/
http://blog.urfix.com/25-ssh-commands-tricks/
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-configure-apt-get-to-install-suggested-packages-169746/
http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/index.html
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=47258
http://www.howtogeek.com/108511/how-to-work-with-the-network-from-the-linux-terminal-11-commands-you-need-to-know/
http://www.verot.net/socks.htm
http://cssoss.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/openstackbookv3-0_csscorp2.pdf
http://docs.openstack.org/trunk/openstack-compute/admin/content/installing-openstack-compute-on-debian.html
https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Packaging/Debian
http://wiki.opscode.com/display/chef/Deploying+OpenStack+with+Chef
http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=openstack/glance.git;a=summary
http://www.debianuserforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1513
http://www.wikihow.com/Run-a-.Jar-Java-File
http://linux.die.net/man/1/mr
http://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/embedded/downloads/javase/index.html
http://ss64.com/bash/
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/145051/making-your-own-linux-bash-commands/
http://answers.oreilly.com/topic/1442-how-to-configure-windows-7-remote-desktop/
http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=27634
https://jdk8.java.net/fxarmpreview/
http://www.savagehomeautomation.com/pi-jdk
https://jdk8.java.net/fxarmpreview/javafx-arm-developer-preview.html
http://linuxconfig.org/bash-scripting-tutorial
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/content/Intent.html#ACTION_SHUTDOWN
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU/Images#Converting_image_formats
http://www.penguintutor.com/tutorials/viewdoc.php?doc=bluetooth-network-tutorial

4:1 apps for android that make things easier

Note: these apps are not necessary to follow the guide as of yet, so don’t go paying without considering all the good it’ll do you.


GitHub
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.github.mobile


ROM Toolbox Pro
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.liberty.toolboxpro


XDA Developers
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkxda.activity


devcheats
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=miquelco.devcheats


Shark for Root(native)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lv.n3o.sharknative


BusyBox Installer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.busybox.installer


Remount
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stericson.remount


TUN.ko Installer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aed.tun.installer


Google Drive
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs

4:2 linux software and or packages that I've tested

jMonkeyEngine
http://jmonkeyengine.org/
    Very powerful programing and development toolkit for programing, if you run into issues after installation go to help update in the jmonkey window and that should resolve it, the developer states it on the download page but i and many others have filled google search bars with error searchs when mostly that one step will save you a lot of heartache, after of course resolving the other dependencies... I’ll be updating this in a bit with full directions on how to install .sh packages from the downloads folder in android to a full programing environment.

Wireshark (linux & android? yep)
http://www.wireshark.org/
    updates eventually. so far I’ve been able to use wireshark from the android market to capture my home network info’s, saved it and then using wireshark on the linux side of things to view and interact with the pcap files as I at this moment don’t know how to resolve all the dependencies for running wireshark on the linux side solely.

4:3 commands for apt-get and others I've found useful
4:3:0 Android command line commands
Here will be commands that can be run from the Android command line, independent of the Linux system, some in fact many will also work on the Linux system. At this point the "____" will be the break between subsections for sectio 4:3:0:* as organization will have to happen after there's enough content to organize.
____
Download from web to a specific directory and attempt to reconnect if connection is interrupted. 


The -cO = 'c' to reconnect if interrupted, 'O' to 'output' to a specific file path. 
The '/sdcard/Download*' = path you want to save the file to; adjust it based on where your device saves downloads to by default or change it to a custom path.
The 'http://' = the web address you wish to download from. Some may not support it but most should.
Example : Syntax

# wget -cO /sdcard/Download/[Name-of-file-you-are-downloading].[file-extention-of-the-file] "http://domain.com/path/to/file/to/download.zip"

Example : Usable

# wget -cO /sdcard/Dolphin_Browser_Mini/download/photobomb-cat1fxb.jpg " http://www.justsaypictures.com/images/photobomb-cat-1fxb.jpg "
____

4:3:1 Apt-get commands:

Search for package or package description (still working on condensing and organizing this part)


#apt-cache search "web server"| grep something

Install commands

#apt-get -i {package-name}

Removal commands

#apt-get remove <package_name>

Removes an installed package, leaving configuration files intact.

# apt-get purge <package_name>

This command completely removes a package and the associated configuration files. Configuration files residing in ~ are not usually affected by this command.

If you want to remove package1 and install package2 in one step:

# apt-get remove<package1> <package2>+

Remove unnecessary or abandoned data that isn't necessary to keep

# apt-get autoremove

This command removes packages that were installed by other packages and are no longer needed.
#apt-get autoremove <package_name>

This command removes an installed package and dependencies.

While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package with the following command.

# dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg --purge

auto-apt commands

# auto-apt run<command_string>

When invoked, the auto-apt command automatically installs packages upon missing file access. If a program tries to access a file known to belong in an uninstalled package, auto-apt will install that package using apt-get. This feature requires apt and sudo to work.

Auto-apt keeps databases which need to be kept up-to-date in order for it to be effective. This is achieved by calling the commands auto-apt update, auto-apt updatedb and auto-apt update-local.

Usage example

You're compiling a program and, all of a sudden, there's an error because it needs a file you don't have. The program auto-apt asks you to install packages if they're needed, stopping the relevant process and continuing once the package is installed.

# auto-apt run./configure

It will then ask to install the needed packages and call apt-get automatically. If you're running X, a graphical interface will replace the default text interface.

dpkg command to get package information such as description of package, version etc. The syntax is: dpkg --info {.deb-package-name}

Pull up the man page for adding repos to apt-get

# man add-apt-repository
Note: at this point this command doesn't work, will look into it at some point soon.


At some point if you don’t know better you’re going to try and make apt-get install more automatically than it really needs to; you may succeed. Before you waste your time like I did and then go searching round for ways to undo safely the same way take a look at this quoted and condenced from hear (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-configure-apt-get-to-install-suggested-packages-169746/)
::::::
I think that automatically adding all suggested packages would put a lot of cruft on your system. However, if you want it, you can get that behavior by adding a line to /etc/apt/apt.conf: Code: APT::Install-Recommends "true"; APT::Install-Suggests "true";

The second line will automate suggests and the first would automate installation of recommends. You can use either or both, though again, lots of cruft. If you don't yet have an /etc/apt/apt.conf file,you can create it and add just the one line.

If you have apt.conf setup like this, you can avoid installing recommends via: Code: apt-get --no-install-recommends install package

This will prevent apt from considering recommended packages as dependency for installing,even if apt.conf is configured to do so via "APT::Install-Recommends".

you can also specify the option on the command line, like this: sudo apt-get install <package> -o APT::Install-Suggests=true but apt-get install will follow the "suggests" for all installed packages, not just the one you are adding now.
::::::

____Split 

*


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*4:3:2 Command line commands for Linux (part 2)*

*4:3:2 Command line commands for Linux

Set password for root
# passwd

Add a normal user. This command  will also start a chain of user input requests to set up the user's  "profile" its easy and better than running round as root all day.
# add-user[new-user-name]
Or
# adduser[new-user-name]

Give normal user sudo  permissions. Note depending on which environment you run this command  you will need a password for root or the user's password for the sudo  permissions or the password for the user, try'em all till one works and  make a note of it.
# add-user sudo[user-name]
I've also used
# adduser [user-name] sudo

Login to new user. It will then  request a password from you. Note when you type in your password there  will be no indication on your display, this is a security feature.
# login[user-name]

Install packages to new user once logged in
#sudo apt-get install [package-name]


Get a list of installed packages
#dpkg --get-selections

Get some help with dpkg
#dpkg --help

4:3:3 Connectbot optimization guide
By this point I hope you've  poked around in Connectbot and seen some things. We're going to use some  of them here to make the boot and shutdown processes a bit easier. For  theses steps you’ll want to follow steps 4:3:3-1 though 4:3:3-4 and then  scroll down to the specific automation example and copy/paste it.

4:3:3-1. Linux Boot/Mount automation


Open Connectbot
Make  a new local connection and title it 'linuxBoot' or something that will  remind you not to open it more than once (if you do, don't worry, we can  fix it)
Disconnect from 'linuxBoot' and then press and hold on it until a dialog pops up.
Select Edit Host, scroll down to ‘Post-login automation’ and select that too.
Past  the following lines with the line breaks intact (you may have to go in  with your finger and hit 'enter' in order to have the correct line  breaks between commands) if your device took well to the system shortcut  that the installer attempted to place for 'deb'.
su
deb s; deb x



Past the the following  if you get errors saying that 'deb isn't recognized'. This is usually to  do with not having full read/write permissions while your device is  operating (sOff and sOn for example on some HTC devices)
su
export PATH=/data/local/deb:$PATH
deb s; deb x



The deb s causes linux  to mount and start openssh-server so that you can connect to it from any  ssh compatible device and get to the command line.
The deb x starts up lxde, which gives you a graphical user interface to interface with.
The export path command is kinda like a short cut. You can use that one for many things and is well worth experimenting with.  


Save your settings by hitting 'ok' and backing out to connect bot's main screen.
Make a new local connection and title it something like 'linuxShutdown'
Repeat steps 3-5 or 6 and past one of the following

4:3:3-2 Linux Unmount/Kill automation

Paste the following lines into  the separate new local connection’s ‘Post-login automation’ titled  ‘linuxShutdown’ for a quick connection that you can use to safely shut  down your connections, unmount the OS from where it hooks into the  android system, and kill any remaining tasks.
su
deb S; deb X; deb u; deb k
Or
su
export PATH=/data/local/deb:$PATH
deb S; deb X; deb u; deb k


capitalizing the 's' and 'x' from the 'linuxBoot' example sends the shutdown command to those two services
Unmount from system is what 'deb u' does, sometimes you'll see some errors
And 'deb k' forcibly kills whatever's left (usually whatever was causing the errors from running the 'deb u' command
Save and back out yet again to the main connectbot screen.

4:3:3-3. Connectbot “Local” SSH setup

Make a new connection, this  time select ssh, if its not already selected by default and title it  something like '[email protected]' just change the debian part to the  name of the user you want to login as, such as root perhaps.
1. If you've left ssh running then skip to step 4:3:3-2. If you haven't started it then start it by


Selecting your 'linuxBoot' let it do its thing for a sec or hit 'enter' on your keyboard and let it do its thing for a second.
2. Once you've got ssh server up you can connect to it one of two ways that I know of.


First to test and daily  for quick command line access: click on the ssh connection that was  made in step 4:3:3-3 of this mini-guide and type the password for that  user... and your in.
Second way is to connect with a different device: see section 7:1:2-2
Once  you're in you may interact with it like a terminal window and most  linux commands will work here with little to no modification. So utilize  linux specific sources of information as I'd exhaust myself enumerating  and cataloging all the things you can do.

4:3:3-4. Other good combos to use after using 'linuxBoot’

these are connections that I  set up with connectbot to quickly run other repetitive tasks that I've  saved and used as their own separate local connections. These can also  be copy/paste into the command line usually too.


upgrade, update, start a search for something new to install
apt-get upgrade; apt-get update
apt-cache search


Clean out temp and cached files, remove unnecessary junk
apt-get clean; apt-get autoremove; apt-get update



Displays the manual for displaying manuals and the "| less" should make it display a bit frienlyer.
man man | less
4:3:4 Remote RDP debian kit Guide
1. Open Remote RDP, Press menu, Tap add and input the following modifications to the options:


Host=localhost



User=[your-user-name]
Password=[please-don't] can be a security risk
Color=24-bit
Screen=800X600 (though try others based on the physical size of your device)
Compress=checked On
Name=[[email protected]] (think you can name it whatever you like)
2. Back out to main Remote RDP screen and tap on the new connection you've set up.
3. There you will be greeted by  either an error prompt (in which case check your settings in step one  of this mini guide or run the boot commands described in step 4:3:3-6,  specifically deb x)  or you will see part of a desktop, window, and or mouse cursor. At this  point; verify the username is correct, input your password for that  user name, and hit enter.

Note if when you tap or drag on the screen and the mouse cursor follows your finger and not the gesture:


Back out to the main screen on Remote RDP
Press menu, tap settings; or tap the gear icon
Scroll down to Touchpad mode and either enable or disable
Familiarize yourself with some of the other settings while you're here as there are many user interface tweaks you can use.

4. Once you've successfully  made a connection, chill for a sec. You're going to at first see a  grayish screen, maybe a window bar at the bottom, and then (depending on  the speed and available memory of your device) all the sudden it'll  paint in a desktop for you to poke around in.

5. On the desktop that Remote  RDP has wonderfully supplied; let's get rid of one pesky thing, the  screen saver, its a resource and battery drain.


Mouse over to the lower left corner of the screen
There you will see a little 'symbol' click it and in a second it'll pop up a dialog.
Mouse over to options, then screen saver settings, and tap it
In the upper right quadrant of the new window you'll find a drop down menu with disable screensaver being one of them.
Select your choice, then exit out.
Note  if logged in as root in Remote RDP you'll receive an error pop up  window. In which case instead of mousing over to screensaver settings;  mouse over to disable x screensaver under the other directory of the  'start bar' menu and click it. That should resolve having the screen  saver coming on in the background while the screen is off and in no need  of saving. Other methods welcome.

4:4 Rom Tool Box user Tips
If you've got it then you know  its the best; if not, then try the free version and see if it will meet  your needs before making the plunge to pro version.

4:4:1 Scripts
Here I will document scripts that I use or am working on.

Boot script

#!/system/bin/sh 
: '
starts the remote desktop protocol server and openssh server services and exits the bash automaticly 
written for personal use by strangerthanbland 05182013 Use at own risk.
see guide for details on why this script is useful 
____________________
https://docs.google.com/document/d/17rboS2kaTNtcd7O7PCSIrlXVud79MHkqUTYohYNIbNI/edit?usp=drive_web 
____________________
Comments and suggestions can be directed to either of the above links
_set this to run at boot with  rom tool box by copy/pasting in a new script file and tapping on it and  selecting Run At Boot Option
_add a new script to rom tool box by opening the app on your device
__scrol down to scripter under the tools tab and tap it
___tap on add then create
____title it what you want and copy past this example from hash sine to the exit command
'
export PATH=/data/local/deb:$PATH 
deb x; deb s
exit

ShutDown Script

#!/system/bin/sh 
: '
Listens for the device's shutdown command and executes this as one of the shutdown processes

'

4:4:2 Perfomence Mods
The mods explained here are as  always a "use at your own risk" sort of affair. What will be contained  here? Governors, overclocking and undervolting, memory management, ad  blocking, and many more when time permits.
4:4:3 General guide lines
The things that I suggest for  ROM Tool Box are only from a user's perspective and are here for easy  reference, documentation purposes, and to offer a different perspective.  The guide lines for using the material found in sections 4:4:1 - 4:4:4  may be modified but are as follows:


Don't be foolish; this app can be dangerous
Understand your device(s) and my device(s) are different
Comments/problems about the app itself likely should be directed to the developer of that app
Comment/problems about the content here should be directed here to this document or one of it's mirrors
4:4:4 Useful tips*


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*5. Debugging\Known issues with solutions*

*Contents
5. Debugging\Known issues with solutions​
5:1 debian install problems

So the first part of unpacking debian kit didn't work?
Answer(s):
Troubleshoot it;


check that you're connected to a stable source of internet
check that the file path is correct and that there's no typos
check that the file downloaded is the correct file, redownload after deleting if not

5:2 debian manual install issues

So the second part where I'm making the loop image failed somewhere and things don't work right or left, do I toss my phone in disgust?
Answer(s):
I've had this happen multiple times, kinda sucks when it's nearing the finish line, but to solve this


run the mk-debian -h command for manual install, edit the options until satisfied just like normal, except, you'll be presented with an option to format the existing, abort, and create new.
Choose your destiny like hitting e (format existing) and trying again with the install process.
Aside from that the other solution that I had to resort to was


reflashing my phones rom, kernel, gapps, and reinstalling only the apps required to perform the installation process.
This worked the best as it freed up most of the phones memory and kept the amount of background running tasks to a minimum. Fear not though as after installing linux and testing that it works I was then able to restore and redownload all the apps I had previously, it just meant that I had to re-unpack, re-install; so step one reset is what it turned out to become.


You may also try to create new with that command. I’ve yet to try this but I expect that running the mk-debian -h and changing the name of debian.img to a slightly different name than the one already on your storage device might allow you to test multiple distributions from the root of your sd card without having to uninstall the previously installed one. This is untested but may be useful for saving time and testing all of them by only sitting though the install process for each once instead of the uninstall, reinstall, and repeat fashion that I’ve had to use so far, think of it like installing multiple OS’s to different hard drives in your computer at home. The biggest issue that may be faced is mounting one specifically and keeping the others from mounting if one is already running and mounted, otherwise we’ll run into major slowdowns and errors I’m sure.

5:3 additional packages problems

So I tried to download and install a bunch of things with apt-get and things were going great until a (phone call, text message, random error, or disconnected prompt) shot everything I was plotting down, what do I do to complete the install or download?
Answer(s):
Fret not once linux is installed and behaving itself(mostly) you're atop the shoulders of giants and all that is usually required is


re-running the apt-get command.
There should be a difference in size of archives to be downloaded or installed from the first time that the command was commanded, there may also be errors stating that some of the items are already present in which case we can ignore them(mostly).
If that doesn't work try running the


shutdown example in connectbot after logging out of any other things accessing the linux system, rebooting the device and trying again.

5:4 reinstallation problems

Things worked once then I thought I'd be clever and run the mk-debian command to format and replace the old debian img file because I filled the original and wanted, but I must have told it to do a bad thing because now I get errors like this (dump below). Can I recover or am I screwed?
ln: /system/bin/deb: Cannot allocate memory
Cannot create symlink /system/bin/deb. You need to start with /data/local/deb/deb

Everything looks fine. Type "deb" to start the second installation stage. Refer to /data/local/deb/debian-kit-*.html for further hints.
# /data/local/deb/deb
e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
/dev/block/vold/179_2: clean, 7402/432640 files, 92578/1297408 blocks
Segmentation fault
chroot: can't execute '/usr/bin/apt-get': No such file or directory
chroot: can't execute '/usr/bin/apt-key': No such file or directory
cat: write error: Broken pipe
Answer(s):
Screwed. Going to have to try again, double check everything;


Devices kernel compatibility
Stable network connection
Distributions' compatibility
See section 8:2:4 and see if you can resolve it through brute force
maybe try a different distribution of linux. I'm still working on methods to recover without reinstallation, suggestions welcome.

5:5 How do I solve [My device/linux] issue(s)?

The google links provided can be used for quickly starting a search. Input the specifics of your search either by clicking the link and modifying the loaded pages' search bar or copy/paste them into your address bar and placing plus (+) signs between word instead of spaces.

XDA solved search link


http://www.google.com/search?q=xda+solved
XDA similar sites solved link (input modifications after solved)


http://www.google.com/search?q=solved+similar%3Aforum.xda-developers.com&gs_l=heirloom-serp.3...1200805.1281654.0.1282487.42.31.3.3.0.1.1328.6558.0j1j7j7j2j7-1.18.0...0.0...1ac.1.SIKFsmnC-bE&oq=solved+similar%3Aforum.xda-developers.com

Linux solved search link


http://www.google.com/search?q=solved+linux

5:6 How to do a dump like the author

You’ve put up a lot of text from the phone running linux, but whenever I try to select a bunch of connectbot it takes way too much time and never gets everything on the screen, especially the text that is off the screen, how do I make a dump like the author so I can get help with debugging?
Answer(s):
I don’t dump with Connectbot; it just doesn’t work for that one task, instead I use ROM toolbox pro because I already purchased it for other tasks (best money I ever spent on an app) if you too have ROM tool box then follow the following directions for making dumps like mine.


open ROM toolbox pro and make sure you're under the ‘tools tab’ (far left hand side)
scroll down to ‘Terminal Emulator’ and tap it
input your “deb” command not “deb s or deb x” just “deb”
This should log you right into root after a second
log in as a user with sudo or skip to next step in this sequence
input the command that you want to investigate and let it run or produce error messages however it’s been doing so far
once the command is finished with outputting results; press and hold on your devices: screen
tap copy all
open a document creator like google drive and paste it in.
Note: if you run lots of commands in sequence and try to copy/paste over 15000 characters into a google doc it might force close out on you as that will tax most devices’ abilities.


Go through your log of everything that you pasted. For personal debugging I use color formatting and font sizing to show things that I can ignore, delete from the dump, highlight errors, that sort of thing.
Note: Once you've begun the last step its a good idea to be looking up solutions at the same time as at some point you'll be interrupted and seeing where the formatting modifications suddenly stop is a good bookmark for where to pick up again.


Take notes for personal use and compile solutions or methods to not encounter the issues again, past it into an educational forum with a "solved" or "mini guide" apart of its title so it can be quickly found and deployed freely.

5:7 Can I use this to completely replace my Android OS

All that I've read about this would lead me to say "no" . However, the device that you are working on is yours and you can try. Some things to consider though:


Debian Kit is dependent on Android for hardware compatibility
If you mess with your devices' internal partition tables and fail somewhere, then likely the device will be bricked
If you do succeed, then the device that you now have would lose many of its capabilities
Worst case scenario is perma-bricked
Best worst case scenario is semi-bricked or boot-looped
Mainly if you're after a native linux experience without Android fluff you'll likely want to seek out projects similar such as "ubuntu touch" or making your own custom kernel and rom that has the bare necessities for compatibility for your devices' hardware. This last option is an extencive project to undertake, but, thankfully many other people have posted guides along those lines.

5:8 How do I add repositories to Debian?
So I want to add repositories to Debian but I get error messages or I don’t want to manually edit the sources file; how do I do that? Answer; this requires that we first install ‘mr’ because squeeze unlike Ubuntu doesn’t come stock with an easy way to mess with repositories.


First open a command terminal or ssh connection with connectbot under your normal username
enter the following command to install
# sudo apt-get install mr


input your sudo password and accept that it will take about 3404kB on your system
once the install has completed run the following command to pull up the help page. Press ‘q’ on your keyboard at any time to exit the help.
# mr help


Now we can add or edit repositories with the following command.
# mr config  


5:9 I get java vertual machine errors when trying to open jar files after following 7:4-4.2 Installing Java for ARM from source.
So I followed the directions to the letter now when I run a 'java -jar [path to jar file] I get the following errors
Examples:

Links:

Answers:​

5:10 Sooooo what's the difference between the arm(hf) and arm(el) that's all over development sites and projects?
Examples:

Links:

Answers:​


*


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*6 Introduction, Disclaimer, note to forum Moderator*

*Contents
6 Introduction, Disclaimer, note to forum Moderator​6:1 Introduction

Yep I put this near the end, mostly so we don't have to look at this every time that we load the page.
There be a guide within the Debian Kit and some of this is very similar, however, typos and customization directions left me wanting a little more. So this all in one start to finish compilation and distillation of information is my contribution after months of google searching reading and hitting errors.
This is a guide for all devices capable of downloading Debian Kit from the android marketplace and for those users of android and linux hybrid systems that need a little help from time to time.
All credit for actual projects referred in this tutorial should of course go to the respective development teams and individuals, this guide is here to serve as a one stop shop of hints, links, and direction for starting your own dualboot mobile system of fantasticness . Some of the combinations of ideas and methods i would consider mine in the sense that i would consider a best seller cookie recipe that I cooked up to be mine, that being stated, I welcome you to use, test, and co-develop with me.
Feel free to question and or assist with this project as i’m no expert.
The Google Document that this is posted from is constantly being updated and should be used to keep the most current with this project. I will be doing updates to the XDA postings of this guide as often as I am able.

6:2 Disclaimer
I will accept no blame for what you of your free will choose to will yourself to choose to do... that being stated what follows assumes that root if not already achieved will be achieved before proceeding to download any of the suggested apps/packages/programs, furthermore you'll need a external source of of storage to install the Linux OS (like a sdCard), yet another prerequisite is considerable patience and time.

6:3 Note to forum Moderator
To the XDA Mod reading this: if posted in wrong section, please notify author and move as necessary; if incomplete and missing references, please notify author and be a little patient as this is still in construction and will continue to be updated until I feel its complete. Thank you and hello. 

6:4 Statement of long term goal for this project
To the reader that is unsure as to what the author of this document is suggesting that we do with this (upon completion) full guide. Personal, private, mobile, cloud server is the tree of descriptors that most succinctly names the end goal. Starting from base rooted android system we'll install linux on to three or more "computers" from there we'll install cloud services; one will be the master or host or server, and the remaining two "computers" will have linux with cloud services and be designated as pupets or node. After that its a matter of networking the host and nodes to securely pass data and processes between one another so that when a process is run within the networked cloud system the result is a distributed workload across all the devices. Once that's up and running and debugged we'll install a GUI on top of the cloud system and run some desktop games using one device as a screen and as many other devices as user controls and process load distributors. In short turning recycled android phones into a supercomputer capable of doing super things; gaming just being the example task that I'll likely use to tax the all the devices as much as possible, bend it till it breaks kinda thing. From there its about looking for new ways to leverage such system to perform novel tasks because the android os is still there as well as all the hardware that can still perform tasks, such as your mic, camera, speakers, wireless antennas; I'll be looking into utilize as many inputs as possible, perhaps a mobile Watson that can see, hear, sense location velocity and orientation of each separate device... yep that's the challenge. The “cookie recipe” that I spoke of earlier is rooted and tangled in this concept; running cloud services on the arm processor has already been done, running cloud services on linux has been done, running linux has been done, gluing it all together while still having a cellphone or tablet to play on or text message with (to my knowledge) has not been done... yet... 

6:5 Distillation of current project completion
Currently the guide can be followed as a companion to the readme that comes with debian kit, you can get up to the point that I am now. That means for every rooted android device you own you can have linux running operations along side by side, it's like having a pocket computer in every way... almost. From there you can use the apt-get commands much like we use the. Google play store market place (or whatever they renamed it to) to download and install programs (games, network pen testing software, image/video/audio converting and authoring software to suggest a few) or you can use it as a development platform for making games or applications for your phone on your phone, sky should be the limit, at least that's what I'm here to test 


*


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*7. Getting comfortable and customizing your new system (Part 1)*

*Contents
7. Getting comfortable and customizing your new system​This section is dedicated to making your life easier if you're new to running Linux on Android. Many of these following guides will function no matter what method you use to run Linux on your device; for example I'll be testing ‘Limbo QEMU’ and ‘Linux on Android’ from the android marketplace, which use outright emulation or chroot “under the hood” so to speak to serve up a Linux environment, essentially giving you the same experience as ‘Debian Kit’... However, there will be some key differences in how the device’s hardware is accessed and I’ll have to split out the eccentricities in those methods so the main goal of the entire document can be achieved.
7:1 Connection Methods
Here will be a culmination of all the ways to connect to your linux system from another device or computer or make more than one linux device communicate with one or more devices.
7:1:1 Connecting locally
7:1:2 Connecting wirelessly through wifi
7:1:2-1: find your android's IP address
At some point you'll need the IP address for your device. To get this information back out to your devices' home screen:


Press menu and tap settings
Tap 'Wireless & networks'
Tap 'Wi-Fi'
Press menu and tap 'Advanced'
There you should find your device's IP address and have the option to 'Use static IP' if you know how to use such things. For now make note of your device's IP address and continue on with some of the ways to use this set of numbers.

7:1:2-2.1 Remote RDP in from a second android device
To do this you'll want to have; already started linux on the Host machine with a 'deb x' command though Connectbot, connected to a wifi access point, and know your IP address.  


Open Remote RDP on the device that is not running Linux
Make a new connection by either tapping the plus (+) sign in the lower right of the screen or by pressing menu and tapping ‘add’
Type in the IP address of the device that is running linux into the 'Host' line at the top.
You may press back and then tap on your new connection to test it.
Note: you can always modify the other fields such as 'User' and 'Name' at a later time by disconnecting and then pressing and holding on the connection in Remote RDP main screen and tapping edit


Input your credentials (sometimes you have to do it twice, don't know why) and be amazed that the interface is actually a little peppier.
Now that you have remote access to the device you can now leave it on a charger somewhere and connect into it from rooms away; even if someone else is using it for browsing, and some gaming... I have yet to try it while receiving a phone call though so you may have to reconnect after the call disconnects and that could loose you a session of whatever you were doing, other's comments encouraged. 
7:1:2-2.2 Remote RDP in from a second computer 
Internal update: tested wile access point received call. Result, internet access dropped, connection between other device and computer stayed alive.
To perform these steps you’ll want a computer running a Remote Desktop Client. I’m using a laptop running Ubuntu 12.04 and I’m connected to the same wifi network as the device (myTouch 3gs) that I wish to connect to. The Android device and computer are connected to the same wifi access point. The program that I’m using on my laptop is ‘Remmia’ which came stock installed with my operating system. To call up the help documentation:
1. Open a terminal window on your computer
2. input the following command
# remmina --help
3. This will either result in your system saying that you don’t have that package installed and maybe a message too stating that it can be installed through an ‘apt-get’ command OR you’ll receive a helpful message.


if you get errors; then search on google for an equivalent application that comes on your operating system and see if you can’t use that instead of installing yet another thing to your computer.
if you get a helpful message; then continue to the next step of this mini-guide.
4. type the following command in your computer’s terminal window to open a new window for creating a new connection.
# remmina --new
5. There will be a bunch of options but right now we’re concerned with the ‘Server’ line. Input your device’s IP address (see section 7:1:2-1 if you need help finding that)
6. Under ‘Resolution’ choose ‘Custom’ and pick something reasonable or leave it at ‘640x480’
7. Mouse down to the ‘Color depth’ option and choose ‘High color (16 bpp)’
8. Click ‘Connect to test without saving or click ‘Save’ to save it for later
9. Once you click connect a new window should appear, and, if you’ve already used ‘Remote RDP’ on the android side of things you’ll likely know exactly what to do here... if not follow the next steps
10. Input your username and password and simit. You may receive the usual error message stating that it couldn’t connect; just try it a second time, input your username and password and try logging in.
11. Once logged in; jump to any other part of this guide and enjoy your linux box on a bigger screen.
12. To re-open and re-connect to the device after shutting down or being disconnected, run the following command to open ubuntu’s RDP
# remmina

7:1:3 Connecting wirelessly through bluetooth
Using the ‘apt-cache search’ command and adding bluetooth seems to return results for obtaining drivers and I’ll be updating this section with source file install instructions when I get around to it. I worn you things of of this nature have the potential for abuse just like wireshark in end result, however, the other much more pressing matter is transmitting data such as audio to another device based on location data from the GPS so we can make a surround sound system that automatically transmits and plays the correct audio from the correct direction to the point selected as center or main listener compensating for the speed at which sound travels at your specific altitude. (this is another cookie recipe I’ll be cooking up)
7:1:4 Connecting wirelessly through data network
7:1:5 Connecting wirelessly through atana directly
7:1:6 Connecting through USB with computer
7:1:7 Connecting through USB with USB host mode
7:1:8 Connecting through visible light spectrum
http://www.ted.com/talks/harald_haas_wireless_data_from_every_light_bulb.html
http://www.ted.com/speakers/harald_haas.html
Saw a presintation on ted.com that leads me to believe the software to make the screen of one phone talk to the front facing camera on another phone and back again may already be availible for linux somewhere. Found some links so the interested can dream with me.
7:1:9 Connecting though invisible light spectrum
This is nothing fancy just another name for 'beaming' files though inferred. It might require that I take apart some remote controls for old tvs and usb charging cable, but it be sweet to have a universal tv remote pug for android.
7:1:10 Connecting though directed/focused light
Yep we're talking about linux android hybrids with frickin lasers shooting out of them.
7:1:11 Connecting through audible sound
Were talking modum squeal and phone line compatibility as there are already good directions for a USB phone line adapter and USB host mode for many android devices, so why not.
7:1:12 Connecting though inaudible sound
Think really high frequencies for device to device communication of live location short range radar like setup.
Think really low frequencies for communicating through solid objects such as tables.
Think multi touch table when you set your phone down. Seen some development.
Think keylogger from across a conference table; project already exists.

7:2 Customization of GUI
Order and numbering of this subsection is subject to change, thus any comments should also reference it's subsection title. Here we'll have a compilation of ways to make your mobile viewing and interaction a more pleasant experience. These commands and directions will either be run on a terminal window or on the linux desktop within Remote RDP.
7:2:1 Saving Electrons
1. Turn off the screen saver.


Mouse over to the lower left corner of the screen
There you will see a little 'symbol' click it and in a second it'll pop up a dialog.
Mouse over to options, then screen saver settings, and tap it
In the upper right quadrant of the new window you'll find a drop down menu with disable screensaver being one of them.
Select your choice, then exit out. (See note and source above 4:3:4-5)
2. Turn off the CPU monitor


Open Remote RDP and login as your user with your password
Once the GUI has loaded send the right click command to the window bar and select 'Add / Remove Panel Items'
Select 'CPU Usage Monitor'
Click on remove
Close the window
3. Set auto lock


Mouse over to the lower left corner of the screen
There you will see a little 'symbol' click it and in a second it'll pop up a dialog.
Mouse over to options, then screen saver settings, and tap it
In the 'Display Modes' tab select the check box 'Lock Screen After'
Set the time to the desired amount of inactivity in minutes
Close the window and wait that long to test it.

4. Set auto shutdown?

7:2:2 Making it Pretty
1. Change your background


Open Remote RDP and login as your user with your password
Once the GUI has loaded send the right click command to the virtual desktop by either
Double tap+hold for a second or two, then release OR
Pressing menu on your device
Tapping ‘Mouse’
A circle will appear that you may tap and drag to control the mouse
4 options will briefly pop up when you lift your finger away from that circle
3 option from the left will send a right click command to the mouse, use it AND
 
Mouse down to ‘Desktop Preferences’ and tap it
A new window will appear after a moment
Within the new window under the Appearance tab you’ll find your ‘Wallpaper’ settings and an option to set it.
when you choose the option to change your wallpaper a new window/file browser will open. And there you may set a new one and discover where to put pictures from your android side so that they may be quickly accessed for wallpapering your desktop.
2. Change your theme

3. Change the location of your Task Bar

4. Task Bar customization


Open Remote RDP and login as your user with your password
Once the GUI has loaded send the right click command to the window bar and select 'Add / Remove Panel Items'
From here we can do a great many things to customize your experience but for now I'll step ya through duplicating my setup.


Mouseover to 'Add'
In the new pop up dialog choose 'Application Launch Bar' and click 'Add'
In the main window now select 'Edit' and minimise the Panel Preferences window for now.
In the Application Launch Bar window that popped behind select 'Accessories' and select 'Root Terminal'
Click the 'Add' button
Select 'LXTerminal' and click the 'Add' button
Close out of the Application Launch Bar when you're done adding shortcuts and restore the Panel Preferences window
Click on the 'Up' button until the selected application shortcuts are where they should be

7:3 Making things happen without excessive user input
1. Automount script that prompts then runs linux mount after device boot?

2. Disabling the prompt for the automount script.


*


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*7:4 Methods of installing or unpacking (Part 2)*

*_______Split
7:4 Methods of installing or unpacking
1. Moving files between android and linux when their dual-booted.

2. Un-zipping packages and the .rar's that sometimes get in the mix.

3. Installing or running .sh formated installers or scripts.

7:4-4. Installing from sources.
Apt-get is great for installing  and uninstalling a plethora of fun and usefull software, however, it’s  not going to be the magic bullet for installing everything you may want  on your new linux system. What follows are the steps that I take when  installing experimental and unsupported software to my devices. As  always be careful when copying what I suggest here as your system may  have differences to mine.
7:4-4.1 Unpacking tar.gz files
At some point you'll run into  the need to extract or unpack something that you can't normally install.  For this example I'll show you how to unpack java from sun built to run  on ARM linux; you may find it at the link bellow and then download and  copy to a new folder in your home directory named 'SourceFiles' or  something that you'll remember.
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/embedded/downloads/javase/index.html
1. Run the following commands to back out with change directory to the root comand line, then the next to extract the file
# cd /home/[username]/SourceFiles
# sudo tar -xzvf /home/[username]/SourceFiles/ejre-*
2. Input your password and let it sit for a bit
3. Next we'll move to the next section; installing Java for ARM
7:4-4.2 Installing Java for ARM from source
1. First to make sure my system is cleaned or purged of openjdk I ran the following command.
# sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
2. Make a new folder in the "usr/lib" called "jvm" by first "cd" over to it in the command window
# cd /usr/lib
3. Then make the directory or file with:
# sudo mkdir /jvm
4. Then we move the extracted source files over to jvm folder found under the [root directory of your device]/usr/lib/
# sudo cp -rv /home/[username]/SourceFiles/ejrel1.7.0_21/ /usr/lib/jvm/
Note: if you get "cp: cannot stat..." errors; then run
# cd ~
To get back to the root of your bash screen and try again.
Note: the letter 'v' in both  the "cp -rv /home*" and the "tar -xzvf /home*" commands can be removed  to keep the amount of text whizzing by to a minimum.
5. Then we create a system link  in “sbin/java” that points back to where java is located (think of it  like a shortcut that your system can use to run Java commands without  asking you where it’s installed) with the following command
# sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/jvm/lib/java /sbin/java
Note: in the above command; the  "-fs" part = 'f' forces the link, this makes it so that you can re-run  this command if it messes up the first time and the 's' part = create a  symbolic link, this is like a short cut... sort of, there are different  kinds and you can find more by using
# ln --help
in a terminal window.
Note: the  "/usr/lib/jvm/lib/java" part of the command = the full path to wherever  the java executable really is and the "/sbin/java" part = where your  system normally puts links in. These parts may need changing in odd  cases, but, if you've followed along so far without issue then it should  be 'safe' to continue.
6. Finally we check that the system can now find java with the following command
# java -version
7. Lone behold you'll likely  get an error message stating how "java" isn't a bash command. All is not  lost though; we just need to take this to the next guide... 4:2-4.3  Adding Commands to Bash... I know this because you can check your java  version by running
# /usr/lib/jvm/lib/java -version
7:4-4.3 Adding Commands to Bash
There be two ways to go about  this; one is temporary and uses the alias command in a terminal window,  it lasts until your connection ends; the other is getting into your  linux bash command file and adding the commands, this will last until  you overwrite it again or restore it from a backup of the original or  reinstall the entire linux distro, this carries small risk of breaking  your install but it seems worth the trouble...
1. Open Remote RDP and log in as a normal user
2. Open the file browser (navigate to the home directory for your user if you're not already there)
3. Mouseover to 'view' at the top of the window (its between 'bookmarks' and 'tools') and select 'show hidden files'
4. Make a new folder for  backups of linux system files and a new folder in that explaining where  to put the back up. For example mine looks like this: /home/[username]/BackItUP/found_in_home.[username]/[file-that-i-backed-up]
5. Find the file called ".bashrc"
6. Copy the file to the backups folder
7. Open the file ".bashrc" under the original file path eg: "/home/[username]/" with leafpad
8. Ensure the part about  aliases has the 'if' statement not commented out. Meaning that if you  scroll all the way down in leafpad there should be no '#' before the 'if  [ -f ~bash_aliasas*' where you to find one remove it and save the  changes
9. Make a new file in your home  directory titled '.bash_aliases' by sending the right click command to a  blank spot in your home directory and selecting new and selecting  create new blank file
Note. If you don't still have hidden files set as visible then the new file will not show up until you do.
10. Open the new file with leafpad and add aliases using the following format
# alias<desired alias>='<linux_command>'
So for this case we'll use this following command to make an alias for java so it can finely run free.
alias java='/usr/lib/jvm/lib/java'
Note: the single quotes around the file path need to be there.
11. Save and test.
Note: you may have to restart  your connection ie: log out and back in for the changes to take effect.  Totaly worked for me though 
Note install prossess not yet compleat; running '.jar' files still return errors. Now trying some new commands:
To let the system know there's a new program to play with we'll use the following command

# sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/lib/java" 1

And to make it the default runtime for java commands we'll use the next command

# sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/lib/java

Navigate to the /ect folder on  the root of your device and open the enviroment file with LeafPad; add  the following lines and save it (of course make a back up befor aplying  changes) log out and log back in for changes to take effect

JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm"

Edit your bashrc file with:
nano ~/.bashrc

And add the following two lines to the tail end and sava and exit:
export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm"
export PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin

7:4:4.1- Installing Map Tools
Map tools is Java dependent,  meaning that the first steps will involve searching and installing a  Java runtime environment with the steps in 7:4-4.1. Then we'll download a  map tools zip, unpack it and run the '.jar' file NOT the .sh or .exe as  the former is broken and the latter is for windows.
1. Navigate your android browser or iceweasel over to the following link and download ‘maptool-1.3.b89.zip’
http://www.rptools.net/?page=downloads#MapTool
2. Once the download has  finished open up a file browser on either OS and copy/past the .zip file  over to the following example file path
/home/[your-username]/download
3. Now to unpack/unzip the file...


if this is the first time that your linux distribution you’ll be prompted to select an application to open .zip files with.
in which case you can select the triangle next to ‘other’
scroll down to ‘xarchiver’ and select it and move to step 4 of this mini guide
... or


if this is not the first time that you’ve unzipped something with your linux distribution
just send the ‘right click’ command to the ‘.zip’ file
select extract and move to step 4 of this mini guide
4.  Select where you want to extract maptools.zip by ‘clicking’ on the  folder icon and in the new window that pops up navigate to the location  that you want to extract to.
5. Once maptools has been  extracted its time to open a terminal, either though connectbot ssh or  by clicking on the programs menu button, mousing up to accessories and  clicking on either terminal window option.
6. 


7:4:4:2 Solved: Installing jMonkey on Android

1. Download jMonkey from their  website. For Linux you’ll want the one ending in ‘*.sh’ and then  transfer it to the linux os partition or file structure so you have full  read/write permissions over it from the linux side of things
http://jmonkeyengine.org/downloads/?did=2
2. Open a file browser in your  prefered RDP GUI application and navigate to the  ‘jME3_SDK_3.ORC2-linux.sh’ file; for me I put it in  ‘/home/[user-name]/Downloads
3. Right click the ‘*.sh’ file and click ‘Properties’
4. In the ‘File Properties’  window that pops up, after a sec, click on the ‘Permissions’ tab and  mouse over to the box that has the words ‘Make the file executable’ and  click the box so that it shows a “check mark” instead of a “minus sign  or dash”
5. Click the ‘Ok’ button on the  ‘File Properties’ window and open a new terminal window (it’s best not  to use connectbot ssh or a terminal emulator for running this command as  it will need a GUI in a second to load in) and put in the following  commands, adjusting the file path to yours would be a good idea.
# sh /home/[user-name]/Downloads/jME3_SDK_3.ORC2-linux.sh
or
# sudo sh /home/[user-name]/Downloads/jME3_SDK_3.ORC2-linux.sh
it’s going to hang out and do  nothing for a minute right around line ‘Configuring the installer...’  and again at line ‘Extracting installation data...’ but will eventually  start a GUI installation window with a red loading bar and stuff or  it’ll throw-up a message like...

...(authers reminder to self ?/home/[UN]/Downloads/jmonkeyUserDump)...
If so then:
6. Assuming all is well and  slowly moving you’ll be presented with the jMonkey installation wizard  and you can run through the process of selecting where java runtime  files can be found and where to extract the jMonkey collection of  development tools. It's going to take a minute or sixty but, if you sit  back and let it do it’s thing without much else going on on the device,  jMonkey will eventually install successfully.
7. It’s not over just yet, once  jMonkey is unpacked, installed, knows where “openjdk” or “Java JDK” is  (I successfully tested this with openjdk-jdk and it’s family of openjdk  packages installed on the device; using an ‘apt-get install’ command’  before running the jMonkey installer) and opens for the first time; you  need to mouse over to ‘help’ at the top of the jMonkey window and mouse  over to ‘check for updates’ and click it. This step is the one that  everyone forgets in their excitement and one of the top reasons for  people to search for error fixes right after installing jMonkey. The  author on the main page of jMonkey’s install help guide states these  steps but there be a lot of words there and it’s right near the top of  the text block so I and many others have missed it.
8. After updating jMonkey  though the help drop down menu you are ready to rock and roll. Try  mousing over to ‘File’ click it and mouse down to ‘new project’ click it  and click ‘Next’ and ‘Finish’ to keep default settings, wait a second  or two, and start making stuff that can then be exported out to formats  that are compatible on just about any device and any os you may want to  write a game for.
9. For help with this specific program “jMonkey” you should direct your attention to:
http://jmonkeyengine.org/forum/
and
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JMonkey_Engine
and for help with getting  jMonkey to run on android with linux dual booted; then direct your  attention here on this document and it’s mirrors.
You can comment on the program  itself here too but, as I’m not the developer of the program, my  knowledge of what make’s it work and not work is very trial and error at  times. My primary concern is making it easy to install on your device  so that developers on that site have another method/platform to do  developing with.

Next up?... Syncing files between your android, dual booted Linux distro, And your home PC.
Why? Because being able to sync  between all your devices seamlessly will allow quicker development for  these systems on the whole.*


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 18, 2013)

*8:2:4 Example of the first time you run deb command*

*8:2:4 Example of the first time you run deb command (see sections 5:4 , 1:3:2-7)

# /data/local/deb/deb
e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
b: clean, 5498/432640 files, 99548/1297408 blocks
armel
I: Installing core packages...
I: Unpacking required packages...
I: Unpacking libacl1...
I: Unpacking libattr1...
I: Unpacking base-files...
I: Unpacking base-passwd...
I: Unpacking bash...
I: Unpacking libbz2-1.0...
I: Unpacking coreutils...
I: Unpacking dash...
I: Unpacking libdb4.8...
I: Unpacking debconf-i18n...
I: Unpacking debconf...
I: Unpacking debianutils...
I: Unpacking diffutils...
I: Unpacking dpkg...
I: Unpacking e2fslibs...
I: Unpacking e2fsprogs...
I: Unpacking libcomerr2...
I: Unpacking libss2...
I: Unpacking libc-bin...
I: Unpacking libc6...
I: Unpacking findutils...
I: Unpacking gcc-4.4-base...
I: Unpacking libgcc1...
I: Unpacking libstdc++6...
I: Unpacking grep...
I: Unpacking gzip...
I: Unpacking hostname...
I: Unpacking insserv...
I: Unpacking lsb-base...
I: Unpacking liblocale-gettext-perl...
I: Unpacking libselinux1...
I: Unpacking libsepol1...
I: Unpacking libtext-charwidth-perl...
I: Unpacking libtext-iconv-perl...
I: Unpacking libtext-wrapi18n-perl...
I: Unpacking mawk...
I: Unpacking libncurses5...
I: Unpacking ncurses-base...
I: Unpacking ncurses-bin...
I: Unpacking libpam-modules...
I: Unpacking libpam-runtime...
I: Unpacking libpam0g...
I: Unpacking perl-base...
I: Unpacking sed...
I: Unpacking sensible-utils...
I: Unpacking login...
I: Unpacking passwd...
I: Unpacking libslang2...
I: Unpacking initscripts...
I: Unpacking sysv-rc...
I: Unpacking bsdutils...
I: Unpacking libblkid1...
I: Unpacking libuuid1...
I: Unpacking mount...
I: Unpacking liblzma2...
I: Unpacking sysvinit-utils...
I: Unpacking sysvinit...
I: Unpacking tar...
I: Unpacking tzdata...
I: Unpacking util-linux...
I: Unpacking xz-utils...
I: Unpacking zlib1g...
I: Configuring required packages...
I: Configuring ncurses-base...
I: Configuring sensible-utils...
I: Configuring libc-bin...
I: Configuring gcc-4.4-base...
I: Configuring libc6...
I: Configuring debianutils...
I: Configuring bsdutils...
I: Configuring libsepol1...
I: Configuring libgcc1...
I: Configuring libncurses5...
I: Configuring libattr1...
I: Configuring e2fslibs...
I: Configuring base-passwd...
I: Configuring libcomerr2...
I: Configuring mawk...
I: Configuring libdb4.8...
I: Configuring hostname...
I: Configuring libacl1...
I: Configuring libslang2...
I: Configuring libss2...
I: Configuring liblzma2...
I: Configuring insserv...
I: Configuring gzip...
I: Configuring libbz2-1.0...
I: Configuring libselinux1...
I: Configuring libstdc++6...
I: Configuring coreutils...
I: Configuring ncurses-bin...
I: Configuring diffutils...
I: Configuring tar...
I: Configuring zlib1g...
I: Configuring base-files...
I: Configuring xz-utils...
I: Configuring dpkg...
I: Configuring sysvinit-utils...
I: Configuring dash...
I: Configuring perl-base...
I: Configuring libtext-iconv-perl...
I: Configuring sed...
I: Configuring grep...
I: Configuring findutils...
I: Configuring liblocale-gettext-perl...
I: Configuring bash...
I: Configuring libtext-charwidth-perl...
I: Configuring libtext-wrapi18n-perl...
I: Configuring lsb-base...
I: Configuring debconf-i18n...
I: Configuring debconf...
I: Configuring libpam0g...
I: Configuring sysv-rc...
I: Configuring libpam-modules...
I: Configuring tzdata...
I: Configuring passwd...
I: Configuring libpam-runtime...
I: Configuring initscripts...
I: Configuring login...
I: Configuring libuuid1...
I: Configuring sysvinit...
I: Configuring libblkid1...
I: Configuring util-linux...
I: Configuring mount...
I: Configuring e2fsprogs...
I: Unpacking the base system...
I: Unpacking adduser...
I: Unpacking apt-utils...
I: Unpacking apt...
I: Unpacking aptitude...
I: Unpacking libboost-iostreams1.42.0...
I: Unpacking bsdmainutils...
I: Unpacking cpio...
I: Unpacking cron...
I: Unpacking libcwidget3...
I: Unpacking debian-archive-keyring...
I: Unpacking libgdbm3...
I: Unpacking gnupg...
I: Unpacking gpgv...
I: Unpacking groff-base...
I: Unpacking ifupdown...
I: Unpacking iproute...
I: Unpacking iptables...
I: Unpacking iputils-ping...
I: Unpacking isc-dhcp-client...
I: Unpacking isc-dhcp-common...
I: Unpacking logrotate...
I: Unpacking libept1...
I: Unpacking libnfnetlink0...
I: Unpacking libsigc++-2.0-0c2a...
I: Unpacking libusb-0.1-4...
I: Unpacking man-db...
I: Unpacking manpages...
I: Unpacking module-init-tools...
I: Unpacking nano...
I: Unpacking libncursesw5...
I: Unpacking net-tools...
I: Unpacking netbase...
I: Unpacking netcat-traditional...
I: Unpacking libnewt0.52...
I: Unpacking libssl0.9.8...
I: Unpacking libpopt0...
I: Unpacking procps...
I: Unpacking libreadline6...
I: Unpacking readline-common...
I: Unpacking rsyslog...
I: Unpacking libsqlite3-0...
I: Unpacking info...
I: Unpacking install-info...
I: Unpacking libudev0...
I: Unpacking libxapian22...
I: Unpacking whiptail...
I: Unpacking tasksel-data...
I: Unpacking tasksel...
I: Unpacking traceroute...
I: Unpacking udev...
I: Unpacking vim-common...
I: Unpacking vim-tiny...
I: Unpacking wget...
I: Configuring the base system...
I: Configuring module-init-tools...
I: Configuring libgdbm3...
I: Configuring isc-dhcp-common...
I: Configuring libpopt0...
I: Configuring libusb-0.1-4...
I: Configuring libxapian22...
I: Configuring install-info...
I: Configuring libssl0.9.8...
I: Configuring vim-common...
I: Configuring netbase...
I: Configuring libudev0...
I: Configuring adduser...
I: Configuring traceroute...
I: Configuring manpages...
I: Configuring libsqlite3-0...
I: Configuring iproute...
I: Configuring wget...
I: Configuring groff-base...
I: Configuring libnewt0.52...
I: Configuring net-tools...
I: Configuring bsdmainutils...
I: Configuring libsigc++-2.0-0c2a...
I: Configuring netcat-traditional...
I: Configuring libncursesw5...
I: Configuring info...
I: Configuring iputils-ping...
I: Configuring cron...
I: Configuring nano...
I: Configuring udev...
I: Configuring libboost-iostreams1.42.0...
I: Configuring rsyslog...
I: Configuring cpio...
I: Configuring isc-dhcp-client...
I: Configuring vim-tiny...
I: Configuring readline-common...
I: Configuring libnfnetlink0...
I: Configuring man-db...
I: Configuring procps...
I: Configuring whiptail...
I: Configuring ifupdown...
I: Configuring libreadline6...
I: Configuring logrotate...
I: Configuring libcwidget3...
I: Configuring iptables...
I: Configuring gpgv...
I: Configuring gnupg...
I: Configuring debian-archive-keyring...
I: Configuring apt...
I: Configuring libept1...
I: Configuring apt-utils...
I: Configuring aptitude...
I: Configuring tasksel-data...
I: Configuring tasksel...
I: Base system installed successfully.
OK

Your next steps: enter 'apt-get update' to fetch package lists, and 'apt-get install andromize' to add a small packet that further adapts Debian to the Android environment.
•
*


----------



## ramsuresh4 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Dear Sir,*

*Good day.

This is Suresh from India. First I thank you verymuch for your wonderful project :good: and I use now. Anyway I thanked you 6 times  for this thread, which may make you happy.

I have tested 3 linux images through 'complete linux installer' project and 2 linux images through your 'Debian Kit' project.
I couldn't get root access and access to SD card content through 'Complete linux installer' project, but other things are good.

But in  your 'Debian kit' project only, I got root access to linux system and got SD card content access.:good: Thank you.
Actually I installed the Linux images through the guide from this link - http://sven-ola.dyndns.org/repo/debian-kit-en.html.
Is this your's link ? Because,name is different, 'Sven-Ola', thatswhy, I asked.
*

*Ok. first I tried 1GB disk image with Debian Stable version in my SD card. It was good until installing some programs through 'apt-get' command, then I got issue,the connectbot didn't start RDP (through 'deb x' command) and gave 'out of space'  error in /var folder, actually I forgot that exact error. Sorry.

Then I installed 2 GB disk image with Ubuntu Lucid version in SD card (fat32 file system,8 GB). It was also well upto installing 2 programs,(Open office and Epiphany browser), because, there is no 'office' preinstalled in package.  But , Yesterday, I tried 'docky' (like as Cairo dock) package through Synaptic. It downloaded, but during installing, it hanged at some point. I have attached the screenshots herewith. It hangs for ever. So, I typed exit. After that I tried some commands as 'apt-get autoremove', 'apt-get upgrade' and some commands. But, It give the same error - 'dpkg was interrupted, so you have to reconfigure through 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' for correction. But, after typing that command, again it hangs at some point. After that I couldn't remove the 'docky' package and also I couldn't use synaptic. the synaptic couldn't start through terminal. It gives the same error and hangs.
So, please help.*

*Issues for me in 2GB, Ubuntu lucid version.
1. There is no Office installed in package. So, I manually installed openoffice through 'apt-get' command (but, it is not a big deal)
2. Firefox crashes at starting, even at single time, it didn't open. (it is not only in 'Debian Kit', also in 'Complete linux installer' for in my Dapeng A9230+, 5 inch mobile,  MTK6575, ARM V7 Cpu, 1 Ghz using Custom ICS 4.0.6).  So, I removed  firefox.  Installed chromium-browser, but, chromium also didn't open. Finally installed 'epiphany browser' through 'apt-get' and it works good. (It is also not a big deal for me )
3. Synaptic package manager and Software sources, both didn't open. I have to open through 'Terminal' as  'Sudo synaptic' and for 'software sources' - another command...  I forgot that. But, 'sudo synaptic' also gives some error, please  see screenshot, But it opens synaptic.
*

*Last Question - For safety, I have copied the downloaded 'Debian.img' from SD card to my PC. If suppose, I want to reinstall in another ROM,, what exactly I have to do ? ..... Yes, you have already mentioned.......
The following  is Ok ? from this page - http://sven-ola.dyndns.org/repo/debian-kit-en.html
"To remove the kit from your Android device later on, start a root shell and enter /data/local/deb/uninstall. After this, do not forget to remove the debian.img file from your SD-Card, e.g. by using a file manager app."
Then , this 
"If you upgrade/change your Android ROM, typically the debian.img file on the SD card isn't lost. However, you may miss the deb link and also, there may be stray symlinks in your Debian file system pointing back to now non-existing files. Download and unpack the debian-kit*.shar file, run /data/local/deb/mk-debian -u to re-create the deb link and deb c to remove all backpointing symlinks (they will be re-created on the next turn)."
After this, Will it again start to download some packages in New ROM ?

Ok. Again thanks for your hardwork.:good:*


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 21, 2013)

Love your guide worked out well for me.  I uninstalled and reinstalled like 30 times to memorize the prosses incase somthing happend so I can fix it.  I was just wondering if you going to get more distros working using this method.  Linux Mint is at the top of my list and of course Fedora, Open Suse, Arch, LMDE, Gentoo, Slax(or Salix),  FreeBsd.  I know all dont have arm ports yet but I know Fedora does, and Linux mint is a modified version of ubntu.  Lastly I realy hate LMDE desktop enviroment is there a method to get other desktop enviroments and remove the one installed at the same time to prevent conflicts.  I know I am asking alot I am just throwing ideas out there that Im sure other people who read you guide would be asking.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 22, 2013)

*added bunch new content and formating, interduced new sections and consepts*

howdy all; really good to get some responses as I understand this to be on the super-tech side of life. I posted some longstanding solutions above in the *RESURVED3 *post of this thread to some of the issues that where brought up (their up there and will eventually be edited for easier readability as the organization of the proposed solutions are a bit "mind dumped" as I was reading solutions and my other notes)
Love the screen shots, I've yet to try any applications on android for this task so the guide right now is a bit of a novel and I'd like to bring in more of a picture book like experience for some of the more complex tasks. Suggestions welcome as always.

Excited that you're all enjoying this project. I've been working all day today in order to reorder and bring new updates and I've just finished updating all effected posted changes (at this point every-time I do that it's going to mess with the visibility on the mobile side) all other changes tonight can be found live on the google doc side of things if you use the google drive app in chrome on pc or the google drive app from the market place. There you may also make specific notes by highlighting a sections' title (please only highlight the section title unless otherwise specified for making notes) and beside near the top of your screen you'll have a speech bubble that may also pop up when highlighting words within the document. This speech bubble will allow us all to comment on specific parts and see other's comment's in a nearly live format.:highfive:
pc
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...fndbhieahigkjlhalf?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon
Or
android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...s.docs&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd
@alchemygear

the other things I'll be trying out and have tried out to some extent is QEMU for pc and android now, see the links. My epic 4g has no problem running a full GUI with Limbo, the mytouch 3gS though only can handle command line interface so I bailed on it when debian kit crossed my radar and loaded without a problem on a 600 mhz processor. Once I've a good guide that we can all use for installing linux to one system at a time I'll be working on some of my command line knowledge so that I can run android, QEMU, and debian kit all at the same time and all on the same hardware... really going to tax the system but it will allow me to make each one of my devices act as though it has two linux systems, effectively doubling the number of virtual machine nodes that I can debug on, however, doing so causes me to predict enormous slowdowns and possibly overheating of the hardware. But the benefits will be that I'll be able to have one real master and two real puppets or a system with one virtual master and five virtual puppets (this is because I'm currently limited to three devices at my disposal; one epic 4g slide and two mytouch 3g slides) or any combo between. Once I've a stable way of linking and assimilating new hardware whether it be virtual or real I'll be able to really expand this protect and make custom cloud servers for those that want one but don't want to learn the nitty gritty details because the applications that one could use such a system should get the imagination revving.
Didn't want to leave ya hanging without a full response to some of the things that I'm working on and with, hope it helps.   

pc
http://wiki.qemu.org/Main_Page
Or
android
*Limbo PC Emulator (QEMU x86)*


https://play.google.com/store/apps/...vbS5tYXgyaWRlYS5hbmRyb2lkLmxpbWJvLm1haW4iXQ..
@ramsuresh4
I've been busy as of late, sure you'll see some changes all over, posted some options at the top of this page that may resolve some of your questions *RESURVED3*... think I may have mentioned that before in this post... let me know if there's something that I missed; kinda juggling all aspects of this protect (but I've got some teem mates catching up quickly:highfive at the moment so some answers will take longer for me to be able to test and debug so google and self improving attitude is the best bet aside from keeping up with the changes I make to the "doc" not to put you off or anything, just got to be 100% good and honest to humans :cyclops::silly: I'll be kicking round on the mobile side of things so updates to the "doc" first as always.


Ok all I'm shutting down my laptop as its become a knee-toaster and moving over to one of my device. You can find me on the google document that I'm writing and I'll be checking back from time to time on XDA.


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 22, 2013)

I know the things i proposed will take time but one issue I am having is the small partion it creates.  I tried expanding the partion to the whole disk but it just shrinks it down again.  As i said I hate LXDE and would like to put a different desktop enviroment but most take up more space than given.  How do you expand the partion size I need more space to work with I need 12 gigs.   Lastly I really want linux to be the only sytem on my tablet, I hate android, I full linux tablet is my dream so not resorces are waisted on android.  Thanks for taking the time to read my post and comment on it, I look foward to see the progress you make and I look forward to testing it.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 22, 2013)

alchemygear said:


> I know the things i proposed will take time but one issue I am having is the small partion it creates.  I tried expanding the partion to the whole disk but it just shrinks it down again.  As i said I hate LXDE and would like to put a different desktop enviroment but most take up more space than given.  How do you expand the partion size I need more space to work with I need 12 gigs.   Lastly I really want linux to be the only sytem on my tablet, I hate android, I full linux tablet is my dream so not resorces are waisted on android.  Thanks for taking the time to read my post and comment on it, I look foward to see the progress you make and I look forward to testing it.

Click to collapse



Added updates to "doc"
________________________
Heh, glad to know that we're on the same wave length on expectations. 
Partitioning is a tricky bit to the install process; one of the reasons I covered it in a different fashion than the one that can be found in the "debian kit readme" you can find my way in section 1:4 I think. 
Remember for partitioning
~leave that tinny space at the beginning alone.
~leave make a partition for android to use the first partition
~make the android partition large enough that you can fit your: backups, re-flashing zips and recovery directions with files for recovering from a soft brick, and android system info that automatically likes to save there...  about 3 gigs for me at the slimmest
 ~make the second partition the size of remaining space after the android partition.
~ensure all partitions are at the correct size and that you didn't accidentally move or over write that beginning few magabites during any of your edits (this is important)
~ensure that all have labels of some sort and drive letters you'll remember and that don't cause conflicts with your currently mounted drives on your computer (had errors when my sdcard remounted after partitioning on my computer because the second partition of the sdcard and the drive letter for my computer's cd read/write drive where the same.)
~hit apply and hope no background task on your computer makes things barf. (Try turning off your computer's internet, or, starting these steps from a fresh reboot, or, in a live cd environment whether it be real or running in VM)

Hope it helps, I'll be working on partitioning again as my myTouch's debian install has gotten chubby again with all my testing. Updates will be where they always are first 

As for LXDE I encourage you to experiment. I've seen methods around for installing other GUI's to the "armel" flavor of linux but I've been on other tasks with this guide as of late. I'll be back on it as I'm going to be trying to link one of my phones as a secondary keyboard and the other spare phone I have as a 3D mouse (both are myTouch 3Gs) so that I can use my epic 4g as the main screen. Currently LXDE serves my purposes fine but I like you will want something a bit more snazy... added a sub section in section 7 so I can add info related to this as I've time to do so.

Running Linux as your rom is still in development stages and very risky for your device as it wipes everything off your device and I mean EVERYTHING you'll want to know how to recover from a full brick or super brick on your device though a computer and you'll want to have been though re-partitioning your system memory, re-flash your boot loader, re-flash your stock rom and kernel and programing, and re-rooting. You can find an Ubuntu flavor of Linux that will do just what you are asking, just google search "Ubuntu touch" and read up about it. Last I checked things where going really well for that team and there is already a lot of documentation on it.
Furthermore google search "linux android kernel merging" you'll find exciting news that the linux and android kernels are soon to become one. There is a big push for this from all over the dev communities and news is constantly being updated for it as this is very good, very good indeed for us all. 

Hope I can make your heart beat a little faster with excitement for the future of mobile computing and thanks for the feed back I'll be working off and on throughout the day on the "doc"

________
UPDATE
More content on "doc" emailed the developer of Debian Kit

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the speedy response, first dont worry I have bricked my tablet, hard and deep a few times and figured out the secret to fixing it.  I have to use my wifes computer and Pheniox Suit(she has windows and I cant fast boot my tablet as its a chinese tablet that has something like a rockchip which needs speacial softwar) to fix it but all I have to do is power down by holding the power key for 12 seconds, then pugin in too the computer with home pressed and then while home and power for 12(my tablets weird not 10 12 ?) seconds and then clicking the flash firmware button in the software even though its says no device detected it force flashes the rom everytime.  My tablet only has 2 keys home and power.  I will have to play around with the formating methods as I have tried what you said a few times but cant seem to get it right.  I have been useing gparted as it has done well for me in the past few years, if you have a sugestion as to something better or point me to a guide for using the command line(im not affraid of it, it gives so mutch more power and controll).  Thanks again for interacting with me and being knowedgeable about what your doing, I can't count how many sites and forums I have been to that have either no resoponses or just bull**** me because they dont really know what there doing and want to seem smart.  I know I have years to learn about linux itself mutch less tablets eventhough I have been on linux for about 10 years(anyone who uses linux knows there is no end to what you have to learn).


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome, I lurk like a spider on this thread.
Neat I know very few with the combo of working knowledge and desire to abuse it  perhaps you might be able to get the last puzzle peace in place for the tablet user in below link's thread, device is Chinese build 9 inch model #A13F9 or just A13, the user having issues has gotten past the dreaded kernel panic screen and has a working android boot, touch drivers is where this user and many others have gotten stuck and at this point it's so device specific that I'm almost out of general knowledge and long term memory stores, check it if you got time don't if you don't.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2233159&page=4

OK back to our regularly scheduled programing:

So if I get you right your device has no external (real external like sdcard slot-less) if that's the case then Debian Kit as an app will not serve your stated goals; instead let's go on a montage of protects that I know of:
Ubuntu touch
http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
Dig around I found directions once to do a full flash of Ubuntu touch that over wrote everything.. I'll find it eventually or you will as this is exactly what I think you are asking for.

Linaro
http://www.linaro.org/
They are doing something savage. I've said plenty elsewhere. 

Complete Linux Installer 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid
I used this one second I think out of the history of apps I've used to push my processor. Uses a virtual loop disk drive mount like system that tagges along with the android OS. Much like installing to debian.img with Debian Kit as far as needing android in the mix, but, the methods between the apps for mounting a second OS are different. Compare the descriptions of each in the android market place to see what I'm talking about.

Limbo PC Emulator
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.max2idea.android.limbo.main
This one is really cool as it allows you to create virtual hard drives in a couple formats, emulate a whole list of pc processors including Pentium 3, install nearly any OS to the virtual hard drive if you've got a working iso, and best of all if you do the install to virtual hard drive (and in some cases convert the pc's vm hard disk to a compatible format for Limbo to read... not actually that hard with google on my side) with a pc using a program like virtual box from oracle; you can then 'run' that virtual hard drive and it's installed OS on on an android system that doesn't have the capability to do the install process (usually this work around is really useful for older and low memory devices) very round about but useful if you want to boot gParted as though it where on a Pentium 3 computer and mess with partitions though USB host mode linked usb hard drive.... ok now to get where this gets dangerous use and no one and I mean it
###NO ONE READING THE FOLLOWING LINES SHOULD ATMEPT, BELIEVE, OR FOLLOW ##### 
Let's say that you've calculated the size of your ram on your device to be adequate to: run a striped android OS, Limbo, and a striped down linux kernel with just enough wits to run: partitioning, mounting and un-mounting, one to one duplication of files, and full USB support, screen output (those will be tricky but necessary as your willing your device into a brick). Let us also for arguments sake that you've full root and full read write permissions wile in this state to the 'real' android OS... that means you can then re-partition 'locally' all of your real system partitions, mount a secondary storage (can also be an sdcard for other devices; such as if you where to run though all these very knotey steps on an emulated android system identical or similar to yours on a safe virtual machine for debugging on a pc) though usb and either pull from the device side or push from the pc side: all the scripts and hardware drivers and directories to run Linux on your build, verify a complete and full clone has been made and pray to the dieaty of your choose, because when you reboot your device it will either be bricked (possibly for good this time) or it will chug away until the screen starts scrolling text and prompts you for input.
Things you'd want to look in to likely is first building a custom kernel that is stable, play around for a bit with it because it may distract you long enough for android and linux kernels to finely merge, by that point or when you tire of customization to your kernel you'll want to move on to: kernel rebuilds and building custom kernels. When you've all three of those to the point of understanding that you can read most of it and write some of it you should probably divide your attention some and dive into the same subject matter for your Linux distro of your choice, try to pick one that supports active development in kernel rebuilds specifically as what will need to happen is a mirage or hybridization of many disparate machine code language specific hardware resource calls and user interface listeners that maybe difficult to find any documentation on. In any case don't try that as mounting usb wile running android from ram is... incredible
#####NOW SAFE TO READ AGAIN

End montage... for now...

Glad I can meet or exceed expectations. Most of my linux training comes from years of playing with it and lots of google searching, I'll post up a copy of my bookmarks worth having backup eventually for you to pick though and update ya on good guides from time to time. The thing I heard somewhere about linux "good friend don't let their friends linux"

With that, good night and enjoy the falling stars if you look up.



Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 23, 2013)

Some nice reading you provided.  With linux on arm my major issue is that there is not a lot of support for 4 core proccesors yet or so I have been told.  The full flash ubuntu is for duel core prossesors so no luck for me.  Thanks again for continuing to update and inform on a not so well know system. 

Here is the build of my device http://gfxbench.com/device.jsp?benchmark=gfx27&D=Onda+V812+Core4&testgroup=system.  It has all the details.


----------



## ramsuresh4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Dear Mr.SoAndSo and All,

Mr.SoAndSo, you are updating the thread well. Greetings.
I can't solve my 'dpkg interrupted' error in 2GB Ubuntu Lucid Version. So, I uninstalled that and downloaded, installed New 2GB, Ubuntu Precise through 'Debian Kit'. Installed, Libre office, Synaptic, Epiphany browser. But, Epiphany design is not good  for me, compared to firefox, Iceweasel. If I try to install, Iceweasel through 'apt-get', It asks to install firefox. But, you know that, firefox, chromium didn't work.

Anyway I enjoy this OS. I have attached the screenshots here. 

Thanks.

Sent from my Dapeng A9230+ through XDA mobile.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 23, 2013)

For your errors when I put "solved" and your error in Google search I get list link with much in the way of possible answers.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532208

I have work for money to get to today but I'll be back.

As far as browsers are concerned: I've not tested many other than the ones that come stock with the distro. Though in the past on slower machines I've had a lot of luck with 'opera' it doesn't support flash in most places and last I used it there was no video support for streaming, however, those limitations actually result in a slightly peppier browser experience for general web reading. The other thing you could look into are the other browsers' dependencies and settings as they may be misconfigured for DNS and IP forwarding though the andriod's system. And as far as Iceweasel wanting to install Firefox as well; I think under the 'hood' they may be the same program with extra plugins to make it work on our round about system, because when I was looking round in the folder structure on debian I found Firefox labeled things and foolishly removed them thinking "I've got Iceweasel; what am I waisting this for?" And afterwards I couldn't get Iceweasel to make a connection. So I would try what apt-get is telling you and after running apt-get update you should be fine.

Love the screen shots; keep 'em coming. I'll have to get around to putting some up too.

Welcome, I'm here to help but don't forget the power of a google search like this : solved [issue specificity that you're having] : I don't usually ever have to dig past the first page for an answer.  


Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## ramsuresh4 (Apr 23, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> For your errors when I put "solved" and your error in Google search I get list link with much in the way of possible answers.
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532208
> 
> I have work for money to get to today but I'll be back.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer. I will check that.
Sorry, I didn't put the correct words in google before. Always I try Google for maximum, but this time, I didn't.

Best wishes.

Sent from my Dapeng A9230+ through XDA mobile.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Check it I added a link for us to all edit togeather if you all so wish.*



ramsuresh4 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I will check that.
> Sorry, I didn't put the correct words in google before. Always I try Google for maximum, but this time, I didn't.
> 
> Best wishes.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey it's all good, we be learning here (and it will help other readers learn without all the typing )
note: that I may sound quick in text formatted communications when in actuality I'm just jovial and deadpan in my delivery 

_________
UPDATE FOR ALL
_________

added link to a copy of the document that I've been writing and copying over to this thread
Public Editable doc

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CIkOT7iX62z8fpDckoYCw48UtIImjhzG6IJN6E6Qe2E/edit?usp=sharing

this has full editing and adding options enabled for all that have of follow the link, here we can all add to the different sections in an organized fashion, pleas be kind to it and document your changes in such a way that I can update the main document for content changes and additions from you all. This is because it is apparent that I as one person will not have all the answers but that doesn't mean you all have to suffer, instead we can use the public editable document to add and complete sections together and use the main document as a final-ruff-draft of all the solutions and steps that do work. I will be trying to maintain continuity between these, now, three sources of information.

Hope this helps and will allow for increased speed towards solutions.

I'm off to make some money now, back with more latter.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 23, 2013)

alchemygear said:


> ........
> Here is the build of my device http://gfxbench.com/device.jsp?benchmark=gfx27&D=Onda+V812+Core4&testgroup=system.  It has all the details.

Click to collapse



checked out the link you provided, neat website, bookmarked, and I'll be seeing what else they have. Mainly the linux build that your looking for then would have armeabi-v7a full compatibility, but as there are so many arm builds out there the likelihood of 'full compatibility' may be a little out of reach. However as you have a v7 and its arm those should be the more important numbers to look for in a list of compatible devices, furthermore with such verbose information of your hardware specs why not; just build a rom and kernel that are fully linux on your device and flash it like any android rom... could be amazing, but as there are teams of linux users trying to do something similar you may just be able to ride their coat tails just as I ride others to solutions. I'll see if I can't free up some time to post links to guides for some of these subjects as I've run across them in the past but never really had any need to memorize all the minutia of subject matter, dependencies, and limitations.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 24, 2013)

*UPDATED sections*

check the update section and table of contents I'm working on a lot but I got ya all a mid week update to the thread here 
_______________________
Last update for today, new mini guides have been added to the main Google doc section 7 check it for a sneak peak before I update how to connect one device to another though RDP before I update the thread here again.


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so mutch for giving me the idea of building and flashing and if you did take the time to post me some guides to do it, I would be very gratefull.  I have never done that before but I love to learn new linux stuff and will spend weeks to months learning it.  I dont like to hit the forums and post untill I have spent a long time researching it, so I don't have to ask the same questions a million other people have already asked.  Looking forward to those guides when you have time, and thanks again so mutch for taking the time to help me.  When I figure all this out I might make my own guide and of course I will credit you for that.

Just remember I can't put my tablet in fastboot mode I can only force flash with phenoix suit in windows with my wifes computer.  Maybe I can build the .img in linux and use pheniox suit to flash it.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Check it alchemygear, looks like I found a combo guide, involves linux and building a phone environment, could be used on tablets possibly. 
COMPILE From Source For Any Phone On Linux Distros [BUILD ENVIRONMENT TO COMPILE]
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2060017

Know what you mean by months spent on linux learning, and reading before posting, think the original draft of this guide was more than 3 months old before I even considered posting a version, and even after I searched for something similar in complication level but nothing really did it for me. I'll be still hunting and running across other useful links and posting them (eventually in the main doc if their 'generally' informative). Hey if you figure out how to build custom linux that can be flashed on to arm I'd hope you post some kind of guide that be fancy.

I'll be keeping that in mind, not really a tablet user just yet. But I'd like to fix that at some point. As far as linux vers windows, if its important I use the most supported OS and if it's general coding I'll kick on a VM session and toss linux distros around till I find one that works well and set up remote access so that I can be coding though the phone that I'm about to flash (bit perverse if these things had consiouseness) to show it who's 
___________________________
UPDATE to all
making modifications to main doc, section 4 has been re organized some. Might modify the numbering system in other sections to enable easier searching though document for specific tasks and a continuity to the way that it reads. I've got money to make latter today but I'll be working on adding some more content to the doc throughout. 

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the guide I would still like something a little less compicated but as always you do a great job finding what I am looking for. Firmware building is a little out of my knowledge circle, I will work on it though.  I look forward to your posts and learning new things to do with my tablet.  I know I may be flamed for this but I hate android, I have worked with over a hundred different operating sytems over the past 14 years and android is not the worst but its not at the top either, I will always be a linux man(I don't consider something not fully open and free source linux and android is not 100%  Ubuntu is not mutch better, sadley it used to be my favorite now I like Linux Mint, Fedora and of course Debian #1 on my list the only reason I am not using it is at the moment it no driver support for my sound card).

My device was not supported, the guide was mostly for phones and more popular tablets.  One day I will flash my tablet with the LInux of my choosing like a mini pc, that is my dream a handheld desktop.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 25, 2013)

No problem, until I can get a version Watson running on our devices it seems as though humans will always beet just using google alone  speaking of things worth looking at (I'll edit this post if I find the links) Watson from IBM is something that may excite you, there be a free version available.
 And the other thing I've run across recently by accident that may be really helpful in running as close to native Linux on your tablet (mind ya there will be tweaking required) is a web site that uses java to run a linux box in a web browser. What I be thinking is: android runs java, android when shipped to the consumer is bloated with extras to make a "friendly UI". So if we where to strip an android system down to bare-bones drivers for the hardware and software compatibility. Then make a app that uses the java linux box to run just in time process emulation for incompatible packages (software that requires a processor other than the one in your device ie: x86 or Pentium 2) in an auto detect fashion and have it also detect processor independent tasks and rout them without emulation. From there we would need a way to pipe all the results into one or two "windows" a command terminal and eventually a GUI. Likely the build would require many a moon to complete as one would have to code for recognizing dependencies and translate those commands through the two methods and then magically fold the output into something human readable.
 If such a thing where possible you would end up sacrificing nothing in hardware compatibility and you could market it like 'wine' for android instead of linux, probably make a bit off donations too. Not going to argue with you on that android sucks sometimes but the benefit is that some one like me and some one like you can work together on something without knowing all the nitty gritty of hardware differences between our devices... and I don't have to mess with jar and jad files nearly as much 

Yeah the guide link share was mostly proof of info being there. Its good we're on common goal paths. Perhaps if you want to take the dive into the cloud computing side of the guide (I know I've not done much on those sections as of late but you've shown yourself to be quick) and figure out how to set up a privite cloud computer you'll then have all the speed that you've the hardware to through at it and install what ever distro on top for actual user interaction.

Got to get to work but I made some mods and adds to the main doc. Be back latter, hopefully with networking solutions to write about 

Its cool, you've your opinion, I've mine:
Android yes has some problems and issues with openness, and yes out of all the OS's I've worked with too it's had its ups and downs as to whether or not I like it as a whole.
 That being a point of capability with our world views I'll add that android is still very much a "new kid on the block" as far as age and maturity in compared to the giants out there. Out of all the mobile OS's that I've had to hack and code on (and I've been at this since Samsung and Nokia was running simbion(sp?) on their devices and I can tell you that trying to get modem tethering on a Nokia 5300 (looks like a soapebar with slide out t9 keyboard and media controls) back in my day was something almost unheard of. With android we've some comenaloty between our devices that if it where left up to the manufactures from across the globe would not exsist otherwise 

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 25, 2013)

I agree that android is new and I have had some experience with other mobile os's too and it is a large step above.  I just wish they would have used a prexisting os but I know thats not how you make money even if i dont like it.  I love loop holes and the java thing sounds interesting.  Back in the day I never thought java would last this long but to my surpise its still here.  I guess all we can do is wait and see what happens, who knows maybe at some point one of the linux distrabutions will release a natvie arm img that you just flash like updateing you firmware but with all the different hardware combinations that day may never come.


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 26, 2013)

Instead of using java coud you cut out all adroid prossess and use a vmware.  Then run linux with it or is java the best option as far as system resources go.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 26, 2013)

alchemygear said:


> Instead of using java coud you cut out all adroid prossess and use a vmware.  Then run linux with it or is java the best option as far as system resources go.

Click to collapse



Most certianly you can run it all in a VM, its just going to be on the slower side. I only sugest the java side for emulating processor spisific tasks as its one of the lightest-wate was I've seen to do such things, most of linux though (the parts that I've played with on arm) have been prossesor idependent, meaning most things you're going to run into will run nativly on mobile. There is also a branch of wine that can now be installed but last I checked the arm version was still under hevy developement. Further more, if you run all VM on android you'll likely be forced to also allow more of the android OS to chub up what memory your device has.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs using XDA app
"it never hurts to help"
link to guide for Debian Kit I'm working on for you.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 26, 2013)

My wife is going to buy me a new tablet to repay me for getting her a new laptop a while back. I want something thats going to allow me easly go into fastboot mode as that is my major issue with my onda.  I would like some suggestions as to a tablet known to work well running debian, fedora, or ubuntu.  The budget is around 250 dollars.  I want a quad core and at least 1 gig of ram (more if possible though I know it may be out of my price range).  I would like for it to be at least a 10 inch screen.  I love my onda but its just to limited for what I want it to do its so locked up.  S0AndS0 I know your not well versed with tablets as with phones but I trust your opinion as you have been very helpfull and I have learned a lot from you.  If anyone here has a sugestion I would appriciate it, my onda is only the 2nd tablet I have owned so if someone has more experience please help.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 27, 2013)

alchemygear said:


> My wife is going to buy me a new tablet to repay me for getting her a new laptop a while back. I want something thats going to allow me easly go into fastboot mode as that is my major issue with my onda.  I would like some suggestions as to a tablet known to work well running debian, fedora, or ubuntu.  The budget is around 250 dollars.  I want a quad core and at least 1 gig of ram (more if possible though I know it may be out of my price range).  I would like for it to be at least a 10 inch screen.  I love my onda but its just to limited for what I want it to do its so locked up.  S0AndS0 I know your not well versed with tablets as with phones but I trust your opinion as you have been very helpfull and I have learned a lot from you.  If anyone here has a sugestion I would appriciate it, my onda is only the 2nd tablet I have owned so if someone has more experience please help.

Click to collapse



Ah you do have way with words ser 
I've found that HTC with the sOff and sOn to be very difficult to brick when doing bad things to it's operating system so long as I don't go and sOff it.
I've found Samsung with their hardware support (within the community and from the company its self too) and the forward thinking to their hardware's functions make them one of my favourites.
I'll be posting my methods for my own upgrade research in a bit. Got family and stoof. But a sneek peek is using google's search results totals. To compaire compaints and solutions of three or four specific devises that you've nerroed down from all the others out there...more to come latter

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 27, 2013)

Can you recomend a samsung tablet, I am a fan of the brand.  I saw a few but would like to know the one in my price range.


----------



## ramsuresh4 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Mr.SoAndSo,

Please help.

I have installed 'gnome-desktop-environmer.' [Gnome] through synaptic in 2GB ubuntu precise system. After this , I have 50 MB only left in memory. I know gnome need more disk memory. But, in curiosity I installed Gnome. Also, synaptic removed 'andromize-lxde'. Now I want to ask, how I can switch gnome [start gnome GUI]?. Because still, Lxde Gui opens and other applications, games of Gnome  found in Lxde Gui.  Also, Is it possible now to resize the 'debian.img' to 4 GB or more for Gnome ?

I tried in google, but I didn't get good results. 
If you busy, then please answer in your free time. 

Thanks.


Sent from my Dapeng A9230+ through XDA mobile.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 28, 2013)

alchemygear said:


> Can you recomend a samsung tablet, I am a fan of the brand.  I saw a few but would like to know the one in my price range.

Click to collapse




I'm more than 8 months away from researching my up grade. Which according to a very smart mathignition is the life span of cutting edge tech meaning I'm very ignorant to today's tablets. Sorry. I would suggest reading up on complaints and what users have had to do to achieve root before purchasing a tablet, for me that's like a week of reading  when ever I look at getting a new device.
Mainly look for a divice that sutes your neads, has external memory card slot, easy to root (custom roms without magore bugs), easy to unroot (you can find and flash original everything from the manufacture), and easy to find info on (well documented issues and work arounds). I try not to buy untill all those qualifires have been satisfide.

  I'll be in the market soon so I may update you on promissing ones that I find from time to time.




ramsuresh4 said:


> Dear Mr.SoAndSo,
> 
> Please help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch, know what you're going through on space limits. I've tried, unsuccessfully, to get other environments and run into similar limitations; even with a larger partition on my SD card. Further more, I've yet to find a more stable GUI for us, I do keep looking too though. 
Synaptic and I have a love/hate fellowship right now. I love that it makes adding repose easy (still trying with apt-get) and I hate that it makes assumptions that aren't clear or fixable at my education level with it. I've had to do uncountable re-installations of the entire Linux system do to using synaptic without really knowing what it'll do  I've learned this way but it's very"hard knocks" my way.
On making the image bigger.
I've tried with the installer, and it responds with errors (I'm sure you've seen them if you've tried to tell the installer to create a disk image larger than 2 gigs) this is a limitation that at this moment the only other option would be to have a partition on an external media device, which if I remember correctly is not an option for your device, however there is one more thing that we can all do when running into this limitation of disc image size and device hardware not being present across all hardware capable of running an android/linux hybrid system and I'll be writing a mini-guide shortly about it in the main doc too.
So to do this let's assume that you've got a 2 gig image of a fresh linux install on what your device allocated for user memory (downloads, pictures, etc…) and within that "directory" that the image has been save to you still have plenty of space, like more than 2 gigs that you can still have for android to do its thing with. Now what we do is first:
*Mount the new linux image
*Open its GUI with RDP
*Open a file browser
*Press "up" for going up in the folder structure
*Do this until you can't go up any further
*This is your 'root' directory
*Now you should navigate (and notation of the path you take) back to the directory reserved for user data like games and music and downloads and pictures.
*This is where we will make a new folder, I named mine "ADEV" so that it would be near the top of most folder browsers 
*This folder we can now install packages to from source code (ie: .deb and .sh)
*To do this look up how to do it with apt-get or synaptic for now or download from the packages github with github for android (that's what I do and you can download it from the android market place) once you've downloaded it,
*   If its not downloaded to the linux system you'll have to move/copy\past it over before the next step 
Right click the ".sh" file that you want to install (for RDP its a double tap + hold for one sec; to send a right click command)
*Mouse down to the properties and click it
In the new window there will be a check box for running as executable that is unchecked by default, this a security feature and should not be circumvented though automation of any sort so just stick with safe and manual permission editing and check the box to make it executable.
*Accept the changes and close the properties window
*From there you should be able to run the ".sh" or whatever source code package by double clicking it or right clicking it and running in terminal and if the installer is written correctly it will give you an option to install the packages' contents to either the default directory or a custom path
*Choose custom path and input the path to the folder that I called "ADEV" 
*Doing this will cause the installer to install the bulk to what linux would consider from it's perspective to be an external source of storage and only write to the linux disk image shortcuts to the packages' location. Furthermore this kind of manual install method, though it might sound time consuming when you first read it, actually saves you time when developing your hybrid system, because we're all going to corrupt or chub the linux .img system at some point and having your software saved external to that means that when we have to reinstall linux to a fresh state all we need to do to get access to the software installed previously is show the new linux install where those packages are.
*I do this by making a short cut in my new user's home folder to "ADEV" and run the programs one at a time, then running an apt-get update. Most packages will remake short cuts in your 'start' menu and a few will require you to make the short cuts manually but there be guides for that.
*   One note about re-installing linux and running packages from an old install: if you change the user name or password and there was some kind of encripttion or security measures put in place by the software's' developers; you may run into errors that I don't know easy ways around. In this case a re-install under your new accounts' credentials from the source should correct this.
*Once the progam has been installed and is behaving itself you may delete the ".sh" from your linux folder that you moved it to for permission modification and installation because all that the source code is doing is taking up space now. I keep the download from github app most of the time though, just incase.

Like I said I'll be writing up a mini guide on this subject, sneek peek- it'll be about installing jMonkey and rpTools and fixing their dependencies. jMonkey is a software package that allows us to write, program, and test games and programs for any OS android included  and rpTools allows us to run mmo tabletop role playing games with people around the world (DnD players and such) these will be examples but the pricebles should be able to be used for other programs that you may want to install. Hope this helps in the mean time... oh and one other thing you can try is google searching 'how to move user home to external media' and there should be guides on moving linux system folders to other places than the debian.img file, however, when I was experominting with such things I lost the ability to change folder and file permitions with linux and this caused some heartache when some of the software I was testing tried to make some modifications to itself and barfed because the program didn't expect to be anywhere that it didn't have full permitions, this is raire or uncommon and when this happens I install it to linux and shrug at the space sacrifice and move on with testing. 

Best wishes,   

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 28, 2013)

The google nexus 7 is the no brain awnser but its to small and underpowered for me.  I know that tablet are not you expertese and thanks for being honest about that.  I have been researching like crazy, I wont be getting it till next month so I have time.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've got a friend with one of those, their not into rooting so their uses of it are limited, however they seem to like it just fine. I agree that it is under powered for some uses but atleast when I searched it on XDA there was plenty of documentation.
No problem; I'm not one to willingly mislead a someone asking directions, if I don't know and I admit it then we can both learn 
Good deal; hope to hear/read what ya chose.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## alchemygear (Apr 29, 2013)

I realy want the nexus 10 but its about a hundred dollars out of my price range.  I saw a few different tablet on tigerdirect I just can't decide.  I will let you know which one I get.  Maybe someone here can help me pick one.

These are the ones Im looking at right now.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7999844&CatId=6838

http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Excit...ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1367262989&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Xperia-9...ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1367263255&sr=1-5

Im leaning tward the sony xperia its got a lot of internal memory, its got its own flashing tool, and I can get it for about half of the normal cost by getting a used one.


----------



## ramsuresh4 (Apr 30, 2013)

[/QUOTE]
Ouch, know what you're going through on space limits. I've tried, unsuccessfully, to get other environments and run into similar limitations; even with a larger partition on my SD card. Further more, I've yet to find a more stable GUI for us, I do keep looking too though. 
Synaptic and I have a love/hate fellowship right now. I love that it makes adding repose easy (still trying with apt-get) and I hate that it makes assumptions that aren't clear or fixable at my education level with it. I've had to do uncountable re-installations of the entire Linux system do to using synaptic without really knowing what it'll do  I've learned this way but it's very"hard knocks" my way.
On making the image bigger.
I've tried with the installer, and it responds with errors (I'm sure you've seen them if you've tried to tell the installer to create a disk image larger than 2 gigs) this is a limitation that at this moment the only other option would be to have a partition on an external media device, which if I remember correctly is not an option for your device, however there is one more thing that we can all do when running into this limitation of disc image size and device hardware not being present across all hardware capable of running an android/linux hybrid system and I'll be writing a mini-guide shortly about it in the main doc too.
So to do this let's assume that you've got a 2 gig image of a fresh linux install on what your device allocated for user memory (downloads, pictures, etc…) and within that "directory" that the image has been save to you still have plenty of space, like more than 2 gigs that you can still have for android to do its thing with. Now what we do is first:
*Mount the new linux image
*Open its GUI with RDP
*Open a file browser
*Press "up" for going up in the folder structure
*Do this until you can't go up any further
*This is your 'root' directory
*Now you should navigate (and notation of the path you take) back to the directory reserved for user data like games and music and downloads and pictures.
*This is where we will make a new folder, I named mine "ADEV" so that it would be near the top of most folder browsers 
*This folder we can now install packages to from source code (ie: .deb and .sh)
*To do this look up how to do it with apt-get or synaptic for now or download from the packages github with github for android (that's what I do and you can download it from the android market place) once you've downloaded it,
*   If its not downloaded to the linux system you'll have to move/copy\past it over before the next step 
Right click the ".sh" file that you want to install (for RDP its a double tap + hold for one sec; to send a right click command)
*Mouse down to the properties and click it
In the new window there will be a check box for running as executable that is unchecked by default, this a security feature and should not be circumvented though automation of any sort so just stick with safe and manual permission editing and check the box to make it executable.
*Accept the changes and close the properties window
*From there you should be able to run the ".sh" or whatever source code package by double clicking it or right clicking it and running in terminal and if the installer is written correctly it will give you an option to install the packages' contents to either the default directory or a custom path
*Choose custom path and input the path to the folder that I called "ADEV" 
*Doing this will cause the installer to install the bulk to what linux would consider from it's perspective to be an external source of storage and only write to the linux disk image shortcuts to the packages' location. Furthermore this kind of manual install method, though it might sound time consuming when you first read it, actually saves you time when developing your hybrid system, because we're all going to corrupt or chub the linux .img system at some point and having your software saved external to that means that when we have to reinstall linux to a fresh state all we need to do to get access to the software installed previously is show the new linux install where those packages are.
*I do this by making a short cut in my new user's home folder to "ADEV" and run the programs one at a time, then running an apt-get update. Most packages will remake short cuts in your 'start' menu and a few will require you to make the short cuts manually but there be guides for that.
*   One note about re-installing linux and running packages from an old install: if you change the user name or password and there was some kind of encripttion or security measures put in place by the software's' developers; you may run into errors that I don't know easy ways around. In this case a re-install under your new accounts' credentials from the source should correct this.
*Once the progam has been installed and is behaving itself you may delete the ".sh" from your linux folder that you moved it to for permission modification and installation because all that the source code is doing is taking up space now. I keep the download from github app most of the time though, just incase.

Like I said I'll be writing up a mini guide on this subject, sneek peek- it'll be about installing jMonkey and rpTools and fixing their dependencies. jMonkey is a software package that allows us to write, program, and test games and programs for any OS android included  and rpTools allows us to run mmo tabletop role playing games with people around the world (DnD players and such) these will be examples but the pricebles should be able to be used for other programs that you may want to install. Hope this helps in the mean time... oh and one other thing you can try is google searching 'how to move user home to external media' and there should be guides on moving linux system folders to other places than the debian.img file, however, when I was experominting with such things I lost the ability to change folder and file permitions with linux and this caused some heartache when some of the software I was testing tried to make some modifications to itself and barfed because the program didn't expect to be anywhere that it didn't have full permitions, this is raire or uncommon and when this happens I install it to linux and shrug at the space sacrifice and move on with testing. 

Best wishes,   

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web[/QUOTE]

Dear Sir,

Your instructions are good. Thanks . But anyway I am new to linux. (because, I am a Mechanical Engineer). So, I  shall try slowly for increasing size of Disk image.


Sent from my Dapeng A9230+ through XDA mobile.


----------



## lexotan73 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ouch, know what you're going through on space limits. I've tried, unsuccessfully, to get other environments and run into similar limitations; even with a larger partition on my SD card. Further more, I've yet to find a more stable GUI for us, I do keep looking too though. 
Synaptic and I have a love/hate fellowship right now. I love that it makes adding repose easy (still trying with apt-get) and I hate that it makes assumptions that aren't clear or fixable at my education level with it. I've had to do uncountable re-installations of the entire Linux system do to using synaptic without really knowing what it'll do  I've learned this way but it's very"hard knocks" my way.
On making the image bigger.
I've tried with the installer, and it responds with errors (I'm sure you've seen them if you've tried to tell the installer to create a disk image larger than 2 gigs) this is a limitation that at this moment the only other option would be to have a partition on an external media device, which if I remember correctly is not an option for your device, however there is one more thing that we can all do when running into this limitation of disc image size and device hardware not being present across all hardware capable of running an android/linux hybrid system and I'll be writing a mini-guide shortly about it in the main doc too.
So to do this let's assume that you've got a 2 gig image of a fresh linux install on what your device allocated for user memory (downloads, pictures, etc…) and within that "directory" that the image has been save to you still have plenty of space, like more than 2 gigs that you can still have for android to do its thing with. Now what we do is first:
*Mount the new linux image
*Open its GUI with RDP
*Open a file browser
*Press "up" for going up in the folder structure
*Do this until you can't go up any further
*This is your 'root' directory
*Now you should navigate (and notation of the path you take) back to the directory reserved for user data like games and music and downloads and pictures.
*This is where we will make a new folder, I named mine "ADEV" so that it would be near the top of most folder browsers 
*This folder we can now install packages to from source code (ie: .deb and .sh)
*To do this look up how to do it with apt-get or synaptic for now or download from the packages github with github for android (that's what I do and you can download it from the android market place) once you've downloaded it,
*   If its not downloaded to the linux system you'll have to move/copy\past it over before the next step 
Right click the ".sh" file that you want to install (for RDP its a double tap + hold for one sec; to send a right click command)
*Mouse down to the properties and click it
In the new window there will be a check box for running as executable that is unchecked by default, this a security feature and should not be circumvented though automation of any sort so just stick with safe and manual permission editing and check the box to make it executable.
*Accept the changes and close the properties window
*From there you should be able to run the ".sh" or whatever source code package by double clicking it or right clicking it and running in terminal and if the installer is written correctly it will give you an option to install the packages' contents to either the default directory or a custom path
*Choose custom path and input the path to the folder that I called "ADEV" 
*Doing this will cause the installer to install the bulk to what linux would consider from it's perspective to be an external source of storage and only write to the linux disk image shortcuts to the packages' location. Furthermore this kind of manual install method, though it might sound time consuming when you first read it, actually saves you time when developing your hybrid system, because we're all going to corrupt or chub the linux .img system at some point and having your software saved external to that means that when we have to reinstall linux to a fresh state all we need to do to get access to the software installed previously is show the new linux install where those packages are.
*I do this by making a short cut in my new user's home folder to "ADEV" and run the programs one at a time, then running an apt-get update. Most packages will remake short cuts in your 'start' menu and a few will require you to make the short cuts manually but there be guides for that.
*   One note about re-installing linux and running packages from an old install: if you change the user name or password and there was some kind of encripttion or security measures put in place by the software's' developers; you may run into errors that I don't know easy ways around. In this case a re-install under your new accounts' credentials from the source should correct this.
*Once the progam has been installed and is behaving itself you may delete the ".sh" from your linux folder that you moved it to for permission modification and installation because all that the source code is doing is taking up space now. I keep the download from github app most of the time though, just incase.

Like I said I'll be writing up a mini guide on this subject, sneek peek- it'll be about installing jMonkey and rpTools and fixing their dependencies. jMonkey is a software package that allows us to write, program, and test games and programs for any OS android included  and rpTools allows us to run mmo tabletop role playing games with people around the world (DnD players and such) these will be examples but the pricebles should be able to be used for other programs that you may want to install. Hope this helps in the mean time... oh and one other thing you can try is google searching 'how to move user home to external media' and there should be guides on moving linux system folders to other places than the debian.img file, however, when I was experominting with such things I lost the ability to change folder and file permitions with linux and this caused some heartache when some of the software I was testing tried to make some modifications to itself and barfed because the program didn't expect to be anywhere that it didn't have full permitions, this is raire or uncommon and when this happens I install it to linux and shrug at the space sacrifice and move on with testing. 

Best wishes,   

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web[/QUOTE]

Dear Sir,

Your instructions are good. Thanks . But anyway I am new to linux. (because, I am a Mechanical Engineer). So, I  shall try slowly for increasing size of Disk image.


Sent from my Dapeng A9230+ through XDA mobile.[/QUOTE]
:good:


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 2, 2013)

On the tablets discussion; the sony looks like one that I would look at further.

On the instructions with partitioning android internal storage; of course take it at your speed. I'd suggest looking round for a guide similar to the one I suggest as there will likely be some good info that I failed to mention.

On the topic of the main guide; progress had a few mishaps: corrupted my install of debian squeeze; tried a different method to install Ubuntu using a different device to do the install than the one that I planed to run it on… unfortunately I receive partition addressing errors and the usual "broken pipe" errors with both Ubuntu and Lenny, got squeeze back and running again; had life to mix in with all that and progress can now continue on my end with generating more content and updating.

Updates are still pending for the XDA side of the main guide, but work has continued on the doc side of things. I'll be doing the sync up likely after work today. I'll also be looking at making a reduced version or a parted version so loading times on google docs is faster.


Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## alchemygear (May 3, 2013)

I agree that the sony xperia is a great deal a 500 dollars tablet for 261.00 dollars.  I hope I have the money before there all gone.  Its also very compadible with it has its own flashing progran so it should be unlockable.  If anyone here has the sony expireia that I want to get and can atest to wether it can be unlocked please let me know before it i buy it.


----------



## lamb69 (May 3, 2013)

thank's for this guide


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 3, 2013)

*Multi parter comment with extra comments*



alchemygear said:


> I agree that the sony xperia is a great deal a 500 dollars tablet for 261.00 dollars.  I hope I have the money before there all gone.  Its also very compadible with it has its own flashing progran so it should be unlockable.  If anyone here has the sony expireia that I want to get and can atest to wether it can be unlocked please let me know before it i buy it.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a great product, hope it works out. By chance is that the one that has an external memory option such as a sd card? Because if so then it would work great with having a partition set up for linux to boot off of. The other thing ya might be interested in is running a real linux os over USB boot with an Android device; I've seen some interesting documentation about using a phone or tablet as just a USB storage and booting a pc from it, Potentially if the install is set up correctly you may be able to boot the os on the device too with QEMU natively as well when away from your computer and still maintain persistence... thought it might catch your eye, let me know if I need to provide links  



lamb69 said:


> thank's for this guide

Click to collapse



You are welcome.
Feel free to comment and add your own spin to things when you're up and running with this system.



			
				last few quotes on this page said:
			
		

> looks like some quote codes have gotten edited out from some of the comments on this thread. Please if you feel so inclined; correct these formatting errors so that we can all have an easy readable experience. Shouldn't be to hard but feel free to ask for help if ya run into issues.

Click to collapse



Thanks all



			
				TO ALL READERS said:
			
		

> Thanks for keeping up with this project with me; it's encouraging to say the least. I have updated all effected posts on this XDA thread from the main doc. There are a few minor updates through out with spelling and formatting being changed around some. I've experienced some set backs due to some of the actions I've taken with the system that I've been debugging and working with, however, work has not stopped just slowed some, I'm still working on some sections that I promised earlier (haven't forgotten you ) and will be adding those over the weekend to the main doc if I've the time. As always I'll be lurking and answering any questions that I can on this thread and keeping you all updated to significant changes or updates

Click to collapse


----------



## alchemygear (May 4, 2013)

I decided to get the Asus Transformer because its supported by Ubuntu.  I also got it cause I love Asus my desktop also has an Asus motherboard.  They even have a guide and the img files for my exact tablet when I get it and get ubuntu on it I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 4, 2013)

Sweet, are you going to try the open stack as well? If you're going through all the trouble to have Ubuntu, might as well shoot for the stars seeing as how you'll be able to follow an openstack guide with full compatibility with that set up 

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs using XDA app
"it never hurts to help"
link to guide for Debian Kit I'm working on for you.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## alchemygear (May 4, 2013)

Im not sure, but I will figure that out when it gets here.  I would love to put fedora on it but right now ubuntu is the most compadible linux sytem and most suported.  Can you tell me more about open stack and why I would want to use it.


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 5, 2013)

Sure openstack is a way of linking multiple devices together so that when a user requests a task to be performed, the command is split and processed in parallel. This is much like the difference between having a single core processor verses a duel core processor in a desktop computer. What this means is if we install Ubuntu onto a cell phone, and, on to a tablet, and, onto, a desktop computer linked to a router with other devices; such as raspberry pie(s), a $70 pocket computer (google it ), or laptops with good cooling, or run all of the openstack clones on android phones and tablets (mobile clouds); what it boils down to is: openstack on three or more devices that can network to one an other, (and yes this is the run on sentence from hell) we have an equation that goes like this:  openstack*n-1=number of processors you have to join together as a virtual multi-core processor. With this set up (oh "n" in the equation stands for-number of devices running openstack) we can then install an operating system using the virtual multi-core processor and each devices internal memory storage as a virtual hard drive partition all as one virtual machine. 
The benefits of doing all this work is hopefully tantalizing your imagination, but if not:
Each device that you add (which with the correct set up we can add and remove on the fly and automatic) will spit the work load,
Add speed
Add memory
And add user input hardware

The operating system that we install on top can actually grow into what ever is desired, a super fast gaming PC emulator with 4g connectivity, a privet server that travels with you, to list a few. The best part is it's worryingly efficient and dangerously fast. I for see having a trunk full of old Android phones acting as a computer with like 200 processors and 800gigabit internal storage and Google drive accounts for each for network storage more than tripling the storage capacity; all privately owned and controlled. But this can still be performed to a smaller scale with your current set up, because, if I remember correctly you've got a computer or two and an Android devise, soon to be more, and with this you can achieve a quad core processor or better. And use one as a keyboard, another as a screen, and as many others as you can carry in a backpack as additional computing power or even as 3D mice or auto face/target recognition if attached to you or something you carry.

I realize I've done a bit of meandering, but, I hope I've at least exited you with the idea of using old upgrades and such to "build" a super computer, that if you look at radio shack-solar chargers, you can take and power any where and run nearly any task or program or game with.         

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## alchemygear (May 5, 2013)

That sounds great, my pc is great.  I have a amd phenon black editon quad core 3.5ghz prosseser, 8 gigs of ram.  Im also upgrading as we speak ubuntu 13.04, the only reason i am running ubuntu is because I am having sound card issues with debian and video card issues with fedora right now.  Later I wil most likely go to debian or lmde linux mint debian editon.  I will will deffeintly look into it, linking my tab with my pc sounds like it would be great to share resorces.  My pc has a lot of power and using the unused rescorces would be nice.  I hope we can keep this dialog going as I have learned alot from you and feel like I could learn more, and I hope I can teach you a few things in the process to repay the favor.


----------



## L_R_N (May 5, 2013)

Thank you for writing this. I doubt that i'll be able to use this guide, but it gave me some ideas.

Three questions:
1) Is it possible to just install Debian on the device (i.e. completely replace original Android OS)? I don't really need Android, i'd be happier with Debian.

2) How good is Debian with touch UI? I suspect that Gnome 3 would be too heavy to run on a mobile device as-is.

3) Does it work correctly on devices with e-Ink displays? I have a Nook Simple Touch, and i wouldn't mind replacing Android with Debian there. 

Raspberry Pi folks are discussing this at raspberrypi.org (google for "Nook e-ink display only" "Raspberry"), but have not come to any conclusion (although they did mention similarities between RPi and Nook hardware platforms).


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 6, 2013)

Welcome. Ideas is what I'm full of and infectious some are.

1. We've talked about it here to some depth but as of yet, Ubuntu touch is the only full flashover replacement that I've run across with good support for the user and many hardware platforms. There are other projects kicking around with the same method as Ubuntu touch such as black hat Ubuntu and the new pen testing Linux distribution that's trying to replace backtrack, Kali, I think it's called. But those are still in pre-alpha last I had checked.

2. The GUI using LXDE is snappy for the most part. I've glitched it out once or twice trying to open more than five memory invasive tasks on my old mytouch 3g. But so long as you respect that when running off one device with one processor it's going to have to process for a second or two, you should be ok. And gnome is also something that some one else here has tried and posted about in this thread too.

3. That sounds like a winner of an idea as eink when I looked into it was fantastic for battery life, for text rendering at least. If you've got android and root on it I would encourage you to try it and post back with your results. I'm unsure as to the refresh rate that your display has but so long as most of what your looking to do with this progect is not video playback based you should be fine. The other option if you want to use the nook as a display only for your mobile Linux progect, is to run debian on an other device and RDP into it though wifi (directions for which are in the main guide here) and pocket the device that actually is running debian; this has speed and power benefits ,and, security and some latency issues but works better than running all tasks off one device.

The raspberrypie community has been a source of inspiration and information for me for years. In specific to your device I can't confirm or deny what you're talking about, but if you've got links I can look some of it over and maybe catch up with you.




			
				ToAllReaders said:
			
		

> Updated to main document are going to be a little slow this week as I've been blessed with 'work hours' that earn me money, but I'll still be adding and present here between other responsibilities.

Click to collapse



Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 6, 2013)

alchemygear said:


> That sounds great, my pc is great.  I have a amd phenon black editon quad core 3.5ghz prosseser, 8 gigs of ram.  Im also upgrading as we speak ubuntu 13.04, the only reason i am running ubuntu is because I am having sound card issues with debian and video card issues with fedora right now.  Later I wil most likely go to debian or lmde linux mint debian editon.  I will will deffeintly look into it, linking my tab with my pc sounds like it would be great to share resorces.  My pc has a lot of power and using the unused rescorces would be nice.  I hope we can keep this dialog going as I have learned alot from you and feel like I could learn more, and I hope I can teach you a few things in the process to repay the favor.

Click to collapse



Supper cool, hopefully we'll grow a team aound this thread to make this dream become real faster than any one of us could do on our own. I personally would keep Ubuntu 12 on the laptop and install Ubuntu 13 onto the cloud server that we're talking about, because Ubuntu 12 has the best compatibility with openstack and devstack. As far as the hardware compatibility with your system; there are guides kicking around detailing how to rebuild kernels or make new ones in order to gain compatibility that normally wouldn't exist (backtrack is not one of them  but Debian and Ubuntu have much in the way of documentation on this) as well as expanding what would normally be possible.
On the nitty/gritty side of things having to do with openstacking between a computer and android:

1. We're going to have to figure out how to set up a virtual privet network
2. IP address handling will be a little tricky but I've seen steps to set a 'static IP' for android (the real trick will be connecting though the cellular network)
3. DNS will need some debugging
4. Asymmetric and latency behaviours will be an issue too with drop offs and disconnects that inevitably happen with networking

Those four big things are the speed bumps that I foresee but all should be workable with some time and reading. Mainly the goal would be to have your home computer(s) act as nodes and/or server, to stream the tasks and results from your mobile device back and forth so that you can log in, tell the Linux cloud GUI or command line what you want done and either log off to save battery if it's not something that you're looking to render, or, stay connected and receive the results at the speed of your network connection.

Indeed this duologue is exactly why I wrote up this guide, because, long term we could conceivably replace cellular network towers with old cellphones in Tupperware containers attached to solar chargers hidden in trees and have ourselves a privatively owned cellular network for personal use  which could get us into some trouble with broadcasting laws if not careful or covert. To do this I'll have to figure out how to do data pass though between devices though the devices' network antenna and likely something to do with port forwarding as well...
           yeah I'm kinda full of info, and dangerous thoughts, and I'm always on the hunt for more 
Looking forward to what you've got to share as I'm no expert (but when should that stop any of us from square pegging a round hole). Fell free to hit the publicly editable version of the main document on google drive, because that is what it's there for, when you've got something; just please make it easy to find so that it can be merged into the main doc for every reader. I believe if we can get a few more individuals to join in and be excited with the openstack part of development for mobile we'll be up and running with unimaginably fast systems before summer's end; currently I'm trying to get three people on board in my local area but two of them are hesitant root and the last is a busy person.

Encouraged I am by all this and eager to see where this goes.


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 6, 2013)

alchemygear said:


> That sounds great, my pc is great.  I have a amd phenon black editon quad core 3.5ghz prosseser, 8 gigs of ram.  Im also upgrading as we speak ubuntu 13.04, the only reason i am running ubuntu is because I am having sound card issues with debian and video card issues with fedora right now.  Later I wil most likely go to debian or lmde linux mint debian editon.  I will will deffeintly look into it, linking my tab with my pc sounds like it would be great to share resorces.  My pc has a lot of power and using the unused rescorces would be nice.  I hope we can keep this dialog going as I have learned alot from you and feel like I could learn more, and I hope I can teach you a few things in the process to repay the favor.

Click to collapse



Supper cool, hopefully we'll grow a team around this thread to make this dream become real faster than any one of us could do on our own. I personally would keep Ubuntu 12 on the laptop and install Ubuntu 13 onto the cloud server that we're talking about, because Ubuntu 12 has the best compatibility with openstack and devstack. As far as the hardware compatibility with your system; there are guides kicking around detailing how to rebuild kernels or make new ones in order to gain compatibility that normally wouldn't exist (backtrack is not one of them  but Debian and Ubuntu have much in the way of documentation on this) as well as expanding what would normally be possible.
On the nitty/gritty side of things having to do with openstacking between a computer and android:

1. We're going to have to figure out how to set up a virtual privet network
2. IP address handling will be a little tricky but I've seen steps to set a 'static IP' for android (the real trick will be connecting though the cellular network)
3. DNS will need some debugging
4. Asymmetric and latency behaviours will be an issue too with drop offs and disconnects that inevitably happen with networking

Those four big things are the speed bumps that I foresee but all should be workable with some time and reading. Mainly the goal would be to have your home computer(s) act as nodes and/or server, to stream the tasks and results from your mobile device back and forth so that you can log in, tell the Linux cloud GUI or command line what you want done and either log off to save battery if it's not something that you're looking to render, or, stay connected and receive the results at the speed of your network connection.

Indeed this duologue is exactly why I wrote up this guide, because, long term we could conceivably replace cellular network towers with old cellphones in Tupperware containers attached to solar chargers hidden in trees and have ourselves a privatively owned cellular network for personal use  which could get us into some trouble with broadcasting laws if not careful or covert. To do this I'll have to figure out how to do data pass though between devices though the devices' network antenna and likely something to do with port forwarding as well...
           yeah I'm kinda full of info, and dangerous thoughts, and I'm always on the hunt for more 
Looking forward to what you've got to share as I'm no expert (but when should that stop any of us from square pegging a round hole). Fell free to hit the publicly editable version of the main document on google drive, because that is what it's there for, when you've got something; just please make it easy to find so that it can be merged into the main doc for every reader. I believe if we can get a few more individuals to join in and be excited with the openstack part of development for mobile we'll be up and running with unimaginably fast systems before summer's end; currently I'm trying to get three people on board in my local area but two of them are hesitant root and the last is a busy person.

Encouraged I am by all this and eager to see where this goes.


----------



## gak18 (May 7, 2013)

*Update ROM "failed to connect to server"*

Hi,

GREAT kit and set of instructions you have here. I had absolutely no problem installing Precise and connecting to the LXDE GUI the first time round but now that I have reflashed my ROM my RDP program is giving me a "failed to establish connection" error. So at first I had lost the deb symlink so I followed the instuctions and unpacked the debian-kit-* and did the sh /data/local/mk-debian -u then the deb c which has made everything work properly agian in the android shell. However when I go to connect in RDP no dice. I have re-run (before and after the mk-debian -u) apt-get update and upgrade and I have confirmed that andromize and andromize-ldxe are indeed installed. I feel I'm missing something simple. Any suggestions? Thanks again for this awesome kit I'm really looking forward to using linux on my tablet!!


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks; I didn't create the kit or app though, I'm just a helpful guy that wants to support the actual developer in making a complete guide that anyone can use; so welcome for the guide.

I'm glad that Ubuntu works/worked for you. Some steps that may need some some further explanation(s) for re-doing the system links:
* Be sure to download the '.shar' file. Sometimes you'll have to use a downloader app or computer to preserve the file extinction. This is because Android for some reason will re-name it to a different file extinction.
* I haven't done ' sh /data/local/mk-debian -u ' but instead used ' /data/local/mk-debian -u '
* It seems as though if the shell is working than maybe running ' apt-get purge [package-you-want-to-purge] ' and then running ' apt-get install [package-that-you-had-purged] ' might fix it if something went bad inside Ubuntu. 
* The other step I can think of is run ' deb x ' and with RDP make a new connection instead of reusing the one before the ROM upgrade.
* Also be sure you've not accedently upgraded your kernel too.

I hope it was something simple; otherwise re-installing from scratch is just about the most complete way to get back up and running. I've had to start from scratch many a time. And now I install packages that I want to keep between installs of the Linux OS to the android partition, it's like installing to your 'd' or 'e' drive on a Windows computer instead of the default 'c' drive.
Keep at it, as setbacks may happen but its worth having a pocket computer.


Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## gak18 (May 7, 2013)

*deb x fixed it*



S0AndS0 said:


> Thanks; I didn't create the kit or app though, I'm just a helpful guy that wants to support the actual developer in making a complete guide that anyone can use; so welcome for the guide.
> 
> I'm glad that Ubuntu works/worked for you. Some steps that may need some some further explanation(s) for re-doing the system links:
> * Be sure to download the '.shar' file. Sometimes you'll have to use a downloader app or computer to preserve the file extinction. This is because Android for some reason will re-name it to a different file extinction.
> ...

Click to collapse




Wow deb x FTW!!! That was all I needed. Now I get a LXDE session of Precise with the new RDP connection and the old one. Thanks so much! Now it's time to play.


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 7, 2013)

glad I could help. I forgot the deb x step once and went though the process of re-installing a few times  until I started to take the notes that eventually became this guide.
One warning, Firefox and Crome are reported as broken in Ubuntu, not sure why, so ya may want to install ice Wessel for a web browser though apt get. But feel free to debug the other two and post the results if you get them working.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## gak18 (May 7, 2013)

*Contribution*



S0AndS0 said:


> glad I could help. I forgot the deb x step once and went though the process of re-installing a few times  until I started to take the notes that eventually became this guide.
> One warning, Firefox and Crome are reported as broken in Ubuntu, not sure why, so ya may want to install ice Wessel for a web browser though apt get. But feel free to debug the other two and post the results if you get them working.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what I will be using this for. At this point I just wanted to see if I could get something that might do a decent job at office related stuff like document editing and maybe doing simple impress presentations. This is one area that is very lacking in android. I'm not sure if it has the speed/power to do other stuff like GIMP but I'm willing to try out some things and report back. Although I'm an everyday linux user and have a managed to use ABD to root and install other ROMs on both my phone and tablet, I'm still a n00b and I rely heavily on people who actually know what they are doing. Nonetheless I will contribute what I can to the general knowledge of this project.

Click to collapse


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 7, 2013)

Gimp was reported as a space and or resource hog, if you do try it I would suggest making a Linux partition larger than 2 gigs using section 1:4.
It works great for office tasks, especially if you connect a keyboard or a second device for user input.
Know what ya mean on being a daily noob user of Linux, same here, I just have a lot of time and passion for the open source.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## L_R_N (May 10, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> 1. We've talked about it here to some depth but as of yet, Ubuntu touch is the only full flashover replacement that I've run across with good support for the user and many hardware platforms. There are other projects kicking around with the same method as Ubuntu touch such as black hat Ubuntu and the new pen testing Linux distribution that's trying to replace backtrack, Kali, I think it's called. But those are still in pre-alpha last I had checked.

Click to collapse



I don't mind pre-alpha (i'm used to messing around with sid and experimental). Also, normal Nook is just an e-reader (can't really do much of anything else), and rooted Nook is, basically, still an e-reader (Zirco doesn't work very well, and stock browser doesn't work at all). And i'm only using it as e-reader so far.
That is, if i can stick some experimental software into it, and it would still be able to read books with it, it'll be enough. Everything beyond that is a bonus.




S0AndS0 said:


> The raspberrypie community has been a source of inspiration and information for me for years. In specific to your device I can't confirm or deny what you're talking about, but if you've got links I can look some of it over and maybe catch up with you.

Click to collapse



That's the link i was talking about (had < 10 posts when i posted the last time; XDA prohibits external links for new users) - http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=42417


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 11, 2013)

L_R_N said:


> I don't mind pre-alpha (i'm used to messing around with sid and experimental). Also, normal Nook is just an e-reader (can't really do much of anything else), and rooted Nook is, basically, still an e-reader (Zirco doesn't work very well, and stock browser doesn't work at all). And i'm only using it as e-reader so far.
> That is, if i can stick some experimental software into it, and it would still be able to read books with it, it'll be enough. Everything beyond that is a bonus.

Click to collapse



Good deal, though I would try to load Debian Kit before attempting to replace the core OS.
Yeah, those that are satisfied with running stock and never evolve past that baffle me.
Other apps that might be of interest would be, Linux on Android, limbo PC emulator, and Ubuntu touch (though that last one would need modification to run on slower devices)



L_R_N said:


> That's the link i was talking about (had < 10 posts when i posted the last time; XDA prohibits external links for new users) - http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=42417

Click to collapse



Sweet, totally checked that out today. Looks like the hardware nearly meets the system requirements of running debian kit. It also looks as though you may be able to install an ssh client and Remote RDP and "dial-in" to a secondary device that is actually running Debian Kit, it's a little tricky to set up sometimes and a little finicky installing things remotely; but this method of running on a separate device than the one that you are using for user interaction would give you the fastest mobile experience... mostly.
All that being said, I noted that one of the features that you can likely exploit for testing different system configurations without re-flashing would be the boot from sd "u boot" is what they where calling it. With that you could make yourself a; kernel, rom, and linux install; that is slimmed down, way down, in a sd bootable zip. From there you could test boot off sd, check that it runs and that nothing is broken, and then reboot into the normal custom rom that you would have after rooting to make modifications to the zip file, then re-re-test boot off sd to see if the changes worked until you have something acceptable and functional. Once you've got something that boots off sd and runs the slimmed down OS with Linux (it'll be slow at this point) you could then try flashing you custom kernel mods and rom mods to the internal memory of the device and finely have something that runs smooth. Seems like a lot of steps that I've fringe knowledge of but I can go digging for guides on building custom kernels and roms if you can't find'em.

Really though you might actually be happy with debian kit running on top of the fresh rooted device if you go though the manual install directions and make a large partition on the external SD card, especially, if we can get cloud services running on it and a few of its twins.  

Links that might be of help
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1574401

[FRAMEWORK ONLY!] Xposed - ROM modding without modifying APKs (2.1.3)(26.02.2013)


Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 13, 2013)

*Updates Happening again*

Hello again all,
__back on the project again this week. I'll be working sporadically though out the day to day and much more intensively though out this week to bring new guides to the main document. Updates/Syncing to the postings here on XDA is scheduled for Wednesday (05152013) this week. I'll be editing this post in particular for some of the previews that you all can look at while I complete them today...

Edit 7:30 my time- working on filling in subsection 7:4:4.1 Methods of installing or unpacking, Installing Map Tools

Edit 9:20 my time 05142013 added new mini guide/Q&A to section 5 in the main document; about adding repositories though the command line for Debian squeeze and added more links to link section. I split up the guide by section on google docs, main document will still be maintained as it holds all info in one place, however load times on mobile are getting a bit long so you may find the split version at the following links. These will also be the ones that I edit first as I'm mobile more than not.
0. Table of contents and updates
https://docs.google.com/document/d/17rboS2kaTNtcd7O7PCSIrlXVud79MHkqUTYohYNIbNI/edit?usp=drive_web
1. Setting up base system
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ie5OYgLF5YzCsBhwRdJjCgcZm2rKXLfD_9xswGzTPVU/edit?usp=sharing
2. Installing additional packages
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YbCD_jYIoKAQfTafb1QCH3_r_XYVd9YYNvkOlMJLmKE/edit?usp=sharing
4. Additional notes and hints
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1J4YiPR8py7MAdVFAAQ9uwTSEggU7HtUwlvq2dYDzIXI/edit?usp=sharing
5. Debugging\Known issues with solutions
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Ljp7zy5kCDYDOyhg05xN-if0SD9jRwB8cS2kGaOFzRQ/edit?usp=sharing
6. Introduction, Disclaimer, note to forum Moderator
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eQrXgxuC6Xn_vEopYZmp4GsykTV00IKJ2slZO1JIfoI/edit?usp=sharing
7. Getting comfortable and customizing your new system
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1q3h9_0wv69V4aXIfuQskIq84Xt4mEXOSZoYITuqrzIU/edit?usp=sharing
8. Sources of information and content
https://docs.google.com/document/d/13YO2vqs5-b6P9G05YxY8rRBy4-ZyNbFZIOanb67QZjo/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 15, 2013)

*As Promissed...UPDATES*

Completed a full sync with XDA posts for this guide. Check it out if you've not yet, added a little to section 3, more to sections in 7, moved things around a little for easier reading for mobile devices that are being taxed hard by duel-booting, and generally been working on the readability across the guide just to name a few of the changes.
Still working hard on getting some odd compatibilities sorted out with Debian and Java runtime and I'll be adding content to the google doc form of this guide though out the week on that topic.
Still working hard on gathering all the relevant packages and info on cloud computing but I'm forging my own path here so things are challenging.
I'll be kicking around and online though out the day so hit me up if there's something that needs answering or an issue with the guide sync process.
Next XDA sync to the guide I'll tentatively set for before Thursday of next week (05232013) this means that it could be as early as Saturday but will most assuredly be before the date ...unless something strange happens that is.
Edit: Added new content to split document section "7:4 Methods of installing or unpacking" these steps will soon lead you to installing Java for ARM from source files and run Java programs on your Android device.
Edit 05162013 ---
Almost done with installing java and linking it into the system manuely, see section 7:4* in the split document. Should be done and working on maptools and jmonkey by the end of tomorrow after I'm done with work. At this point though any reader should be able to follow along and start testing Java on their own devices, the directions should be useable for nearly any task involving installing from source instead of apt-get, however, please be inteligent and read the readme(s) that come with what ever you're trying to install.


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 17, 2013)

*NEW Content on Google Docs*

Hello all readers again
I've been working like mad on getting new mini-guides written and debugged for us (new content to sections; 7:1:2-2.2, 7:4-4, 7:4-4.1, 7:4-4.3, 7:4:4.1) these at this point can be found on the split document on google doc's ((I'm going to have to have a better name for it than 'split document' I think, subjection welcome)) these new guides cover; connecting from your computer to your android device running the 'deb x' command on the same wifi network, unpacking files with command line commands, actually lots of folder and directory interaction commands for the command line have been added to those sections, installing files from source and best of all adding commands to your bash commands so that the installed package can be run easily.
Hope this all helps in your endeavors, what ever they may be, and as always comment if there's something amiss or you run into a problem.

Updates to XDA posts I'll try to get done today if I can...

Edit 05182013 - updates to XDA posts still pending. But I've been working all over the split guide, polishing here and there, adding links to specific places, adding intros to subsections so readers know where we're going, and adding content to section 7...


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 19, 2013)

*More Updates*

So It may seem as though I'm talking to myself at this point but this serves as a bump every 2 to 3 days instead of the maximum allowed for someone to bump their own thread, which at last I knew was once a day... 
That being said we'll move on...
Updates and re-sync to all Guide related posts have been updated here, I've retouched parts all over sense the last time I did this so look in the update section to check out the things worth mentioning.​On other notes that I've been brain storming; Google has a PayPal developer tip jar equivalent for people to donate to people and things, I'll be checking it out as someone that I help may have more money than time (where's I've the inverse) and want to say thanks that way, figures I don't know what I'm worth to strangers unless they've a way of saying something.

As always comments and suggestions are welcome as I'm here to help.​
​EDIT
05192013- Added some links to section 4. The commands in section 7 with red text in only one spot cannot be trusted and the commands right now are suspect right now, they'll be updated as I figure out what's wrong and this staitment will be struck though. Java suport with develpment tools and install instructions not far off now...in unrelated news, added new sections 1:5:* & 4:4:*, these right now are place holders for what is to come in the future, I'll be focusted on the Java thing that's a bit weird on my system and wrapping up the install from sorce as well, just bouncing round the other places we'll go.


----------



## p42 (May 20, 2013)

In section 1 you've got a  long line of  apt command separated by ;'s - it might be a good idea to use && instead (albeit that might take a little longer depending on the keyboard); that way if one earlier breaks it won't scroll off with the output of another load of confused messages.

Maybe some notes on armel v armhf as well? 

Dave


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 20, 2013)

p42 said:


> In section 1 you've got a  long line of  apt command separated by ;'s - it might be a good idea to use && instead (albeit that might take a little longer depending on the keyboard); that way if one earlier breaks it won't scroll off with the output of another load of confused messages.
> 
> Maybe some notes on armel v armhf as well?
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



Was wondering what the '&&' thing did; thank you, I'll experiment with it and likely update it to the guide.

Ah yes that arm suffix thing... its actually a fuzzy thing to me. I've come to understand the hard float verses soft float as a deference in how instructions are handled within the processor. I've noticed a preference that leans towards the hard float side of the camp amongst the developer communities that I haunt. I myself prefer to try both and I've attached a link to an article that may help in understanding some of it http://www.memetic.org/raspbian-benchmarking-armel-vs-armhf/
There's plenty more out there and I'll be looking more up on it soon as the flavors of java now come in hard and soft float varieties and I'll post up my leanings as always.

Thanks for the feed back

In unrelated news I've updated my earlier post to include a snapshot of the update section from the google doc form of this guide.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## p42 (May 20, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Was wondering what the '&&' thing did; thank you, I'll experiment with it and likely update it to the guide.
> 
> Ah yes that arm suffix thing... its actually a fuzzy thing to me. I've come to understand the hard float verses soft float as a deference in how instructions are handled within the processor. I've noticed a preference that leans towards the hard float side of the camp amongst the developer communities that I haunt. I myself prefer to try both and I've attached a link to an article that may help in understanding some of it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem; The ArmHardFloatPort page off the wiki at debian.org might be another appropriate link to add.
(I'd love to put the URL in there, but I've not posted enough on xda for it let me to use URLs 

Unfortunately it's a rather complex situation; because not only do the armhf builds use the FP stuff differently,
they also seem to need certain kernel features.  On my Nook ST, although the hardware is modern enough to
do armhf, the kernel supplied is too old to run either the Debian or Ubuntu armhf trees; although I'm not 100% sure why yet.

Dave


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 20, 2013)

p42 said:


> No problem; The ArmHardFloatPort page off the wiki at debian.org might be another appropriate link to add.
> (I'd love to put the URL in there, but I've not posted enough on xda for it let me to use URLs
> 
> Unfortunately it's a rather complex situation; because not only do the armhf builds use the FP stuff differently,
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed wiki is a fantastic resource for things like this, I'll see what I can do about adding more links in my previous response, in the mean time I added a section for you and others with those questions to section 5:10 of the guide on Google drive; updates to postings for the guide here on XDA is scheduled to happen this Wednesday. 
I've run into compatibility wins and fails do to the arm differences between my devices that could be do to the armhf vs armel so I'll be looking into it and updating both here and on Google as I educate myself.
Furthermore I'll be adding guides for booting Linux on Android to section 1 so if anyone can't use Debian Kit on their device; there will eventually be two other well supported methods. And to further increase support across all devices; I'm getting into writing scripts that run on the Android side from the command line, this will one day include my own version of a Linux repo and repo for downloading packages (much like Debian Kit but including as much of the software packages that I reference in the guide as I'm legally allowed to host or link to. For now you can find an example script that can be set to run at boot, that will start the Debian Kit RDP server and SSH server, this means that if you trust the script and set it up properly; every time you restart your phone or tablet, Linux will automatically start up again. Currently it works but pops up a message as well, I'll be adding an auto shutdown script that runs right before device reboot or shutdown so corruption of the Linux install is avoided and adding a way to make the process not pop up pop ups, this will enable us to send reboot commands over the network and still reconnect without physical access to the device once it's set up correctly (a full mini-guide will be written for this too) hopefully that'll tickle some readers.

Oh and as far as links or making additions. If you've the time and inisheative; there is the publicly editable form of this guide on google docs. It's set up so anyone can add and edit, just comment the main guide if you do so I know I need to re-sync, speaking of re-syncing the public version; its not been done in a wile but will likely happen Wednesday as well. I'm not pushing work on your shoulders, just giving you an outlet/options for making life easier for yourself and others 

And back in the arm thing; I'll also be looking at interpreters that could make the differences between trees beigeable but slow. Could help with some of the issues between hardware differences.

Today though I've a full work shift for making money so updates to Google will be sporadic but present.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## BULLDOZE (May 21, 2013)

Awesome awesome guide very informative thanks!:silly:


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 21, 2013)

*Welcome most welcome*



BULLDOZE said:


> Awesome awesome guide very informative thanks!:silly:

Click to collapse



Your Welcome 

I do try, still lots for me to fill in and add and researching but it'll get done some day 

Stick around maybe if you get it up and running; maybe post the specs of the device's you're using to run it because I'll be opening up another section or sub section to compile a sported device's list.

TO ALL READERS-
There be some large updates happening on the Google doc version of this guide that will cause the title to change once more to include another way of running Linux on our Android devices. Been working from 7am my time to 4pm my time on the guide so check it out there if you want a preview of what will be here on XDA tomorrow.
Edited the time as I've not stopped working yet, functionally completed another section in Google docs (section 7:4:4:2 Installing jMonkey) this I can confirm as a working method of running jMonkey natively on Android with Debian Kit and Debian OS one note though; you'll want to use 'apt-get' to install the 'openjdk' family of packages before following this mini guide unless you've figured out how to install javaJDK another way.


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 22, 2013)

*As Promissed...UPDATES*

Updates to forum postings here for XDA completed for guide on 05212013 9:00pm. Some of the posts containing section 8 dumps where sacrificed but I'm sure you'll find them on the google drive still in all their glory, no other section was sacrificed just split between postings to give me some breathing room on making more words fit here. Some sections are still under construction that are new but the bulk of the updates include functionally complete information and steps.

Edit 05232013- cleaned up and synced up all guides on Google docs, update to XDA forum posts set for Thursday of this upcoming week 05302013 I'll be working to have some fancy and possibly exciting content to share.

Edit 05242013- been doing some documentation and research related to section 7:1:5 and updating that section with my findings on the google "split" doc there are some warnings and things to be aware of, and I may have to take it out if it gets the wrong kind of attention... but the info is there and links to the experts that are already working on making things similar, so check it out and if ya want to work with me on it feel free to contact me and we may develop something powerful for the public to use


----------



## oceandweller007 (May 25, 2013)

Hi,

I'm having an issue with the installation.  I went through the installation instructions (sven-ola.dyndns.org/repo/debian). When I got to step 8, following the autorun steps, I typed "ovpn" and then at the beginning of step 9, I get the following 3 errors when entering "deb" at the command line as root:

ln: /etc/mtab: Read-only file system
/data/local/deb/bootdeb: line 575: can't create /etc/resolv.conf: Read-only file system
/data/local/deb/bootdeb: exec: line 575: /bin/bash: not found

There is already an /etc/resolv.conf but I think the script is trying to append to it. I'm not sure what to do about the script not finding bash. Looking at "mount", rootfs is mounted to / and is read-only, which makes sense to me in order to protect the OS. So I'm not sure if I should be looking for a way to mount rootfs as read-write or if I need to edit the /data/local/deb/bootdeb script (I know very little about scripting).

My phone information:
No previous versions of Debian Kit
T-Mobile Samsung S3
OTA Jellybean 4.1.1 (rooted)

Thanks in advance


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 25, 2013)

Try running
"/data/local/deb/deb"
My HTC device has similar protections in place and the above command should work at that stage of the guide. Think that step is in all guides encase of your system not allowing system links. It's normal, the Deb command is just a short cut to that file and path, in fact if you look within the guides (any of them for Debian Kit) there will be directions with "PATH" being a command you can use to set temporally links in bash.

I'll be adding links and better directions soon. Right now I'm camping and just drove a bit to get phone service and food and answer your question  which is a bonus


Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## p42 (May 26, 2013)

I think I've just figured out the magic for armhf.
The thing is that armhf is compiled for newer CPUs than armel, and besides using the FP hardware differently, it also
requires the TLS (Thread local storage) register (CP15.r13) to be setup - otherwise it segs in ld.so; that requires
a kernel that knows to do that, and some of the older (Android 2.x 2.3.29) kernels don't.

The gotcha as described:
http://arowboat.wordpress.com/2011/08/10/android-linux-arm-and-tls-register-emulation/
is that just enabling kernel TLS register support breaks old Android 2.x userland and Android's init seg faults - not good.
That page links to a kernel patch which seems to do the trick, so that the kernel supports both the old
and new TLS mechanism at the same time.

Dave (with an armhf chroot on his Nook).


----------



## oceandweller007 (May 26, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Try running
> "/data/local/deb/deb"
> My HTC device has similar protections in place and the above command should work at that stage of the guide. Think that step is in all guides encase of your system not allowing system links. It's normal, the Deb command is just a short cut to that file and path, in fact if you look within the guides (any of them for Debian Kit) there will be directions with "PATH" being a command you can use to set temporally links in bash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you doing checking the forum on your vacation!? :laugh:  Have fun and tell us how much fun you had when you get back.  I love camping

Using the full path gave me the same results.  Also I don't think I have bash on my version of Android.  I can't find it anywhere.  Do you think I need to somehow install bash as well as manually make the changes to the files that the script alters and then delete those lines from the script?


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 29, 2013)

*Back from the wilds*



oceandweller007 said:


> What are you doing checking the forum on your vacation!? :laugh:  Have fun and tell us how much fun you had when you get back.  I love camping
> 
> Using the full path gave me the same results.  Also I don't think I have bash on my version of Android.  I can't find it anywhere.  Do you think I need to somehow install bash as well as manually make the changes to the files that the script alters and then delete those lines from the script?

Click to collapse



Who me? Yep. I like working on things I believe in. But I took your advice; had some fun, kept the fire alive, and played safety interpreted for those with low situational  awareness in the dark  . But I didn't go unprepared not to continue my work here without access to the network...

On answering your issue specificity; I dug though my old notes from when I started all this and found that when I had done a restore from a backup that didn't have tun ko and busybox installed I received errors ...(
to solve this I made a backup right after installing those apps back on my device, but, before installing Debian Kit.
- then I installed the unpacker for Debian Kit; the .share file that we use to get things started on the internal memory.
- Made another backup so that I've one that is ready to re-install anything; for when I do something to the phone that only a restore or re-flash and restore will fix, and, another that is ready to reformat my Linux system and start over; for when I've done something that only a fresh install of Linux will fix.
)... The other time that I've recived errors like that was when installing Ubuntu to my myTouch 3Gs with sON, so far I've no easy workaround other than going thought the steps of gaining sOFF on my HTC device. From what I've been able to gather; the Android system, especially for some devices, is very prospective of the system space and the directories. What I had to do; was try different methods of installing Linux or running Linux on Android and different distributions until I found the one that worked with all my devices, which turned out to be Debian Kit with Debian Squeeze installed with it. Some of my other devices where capable of running the other distributions and other methods too, but, like I said I only found one that would work for all of mine HTC included. All is not lost though; there are other options out there with Debian Kit, and there are other methods too that might work better for your hardware's eccentricities. And the other big plan that I have is making an "update.zip" file that can do all this and then some to our phones from the devices' boot-loader/custom-recovery which should eliminate many of the permission problems that we're all going to have on some stubborn devices; this could be called a "Stretch Goal" if you're fimelure with the Kick Starter site, in other words that part of the project I can only hint at because my time is spent on this and making money so I can spend more time on this (other things too but some might be suprized as to the amount I dedicate to this project as a whole) 

All I can hope is that you do figure out what is causing this for your system and that you then are able to document what the issue was and the steps to solve it, if you add the device specific details or what ever details are important to replicate the issue and it's solution, then I'll be sure to try and include the fix in this new script that I'll been working on for us...

So this new script... I've not got it running yet, however, very soon... Look at section 3 and how dismally empty it looks and has looked for many a moon... now think something like "dang that's going to be a pain, wish there was a one click cloud installer already" and then know that that is exactly what I'm working on  and will be updating you all on when I've more news, just know that my time vacationing was well spent on learning, coding, and testing, and that very soon there is going to be a shift coming. (Stretch Goal: beyond that I'll be writing a "one click" supper script that will install everything start to finish and only prompt us users for the info that we need to provide, and by start to finish, I mean start from rooted android that has nothing or has had something of Debian Kit installed on it and then roll the download, unpack, install, user setup, updates, upgrades, and installing section 3 materials to the device after asking the user for all the info at the start so we can just leave it on a charger somewhere and know that in a few hours we can just connect to it without ever touching it again.)



			
				p42 said:
			
		

> I think I've just figured out the magic for armhf.
> The thing is that armhf is compiled for newer CPUs than armel, and besides using the FP hardware differently, it also
> requires the TLS (Thread local storage) register (CP15.r13) to be setup - otherwise it segs in ld.so; that requires
> a kernel that knows to do that, and some of the older (Android 2.x 2.3.29) kernels don't.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, been reading up on this too when taking brakes from other section in the guide. The mobile computing thing is a complex creation. I'll have to do more reading but I like the idea of that kernel that supports both and it be really nice to have that on both sides of the android linux environment that way we've got compatibility to shake something at another not so compatible something. kernel rebuilds are something that I run across directions for in both communities so it would sound fesable to me to have such compatibility ported to all devices that can sport it.

So back to all readers again: Good morning.
I'm still working and very much in the mists of making things happen here with the Android/Linux system, just got to wait for me to catch up the Doc and posts for a little bit.


----------



## oceandweller007 (May 30, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Who me? Yep. I like working on things I believe in. But I took your advice; had some fun, kept the fire alive, and played safety interpreted for those with low situational  awareness in the dark  . But I didn't go unprepared not to continue my work here without access to the network...
> 
> On answering your issue specificity; I dug though my old notes from when I started all this and found that when I had done a restore from a backup that didn't have tun ko and busybox installed I received errors ...(
> to solve this I made a backup right after installing those apps back on my device, but, before installing Debian Kit.
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm glad you had fun on your trip!

I'll give a shot at trying to figure out what's going on and see if I can come up with a solution.  As I mentioned, I'm not familiar with Android or scripting so it's going to take me a while.  I thought I knew how the files were laid out, but I just found out that rootfs is really a ramfs :laugh:  Needless to say, I've got some learning to do.  I already have a couple of different versions of Linux installed on my phone, but they're all running in VM's, which is why I wanted to get Debian Kit working to improve performance since my understanding is that it runs along side Android.  I know we're not going to see the "Ubuntu on Android" software anytime soon since Canonical will probably delay the release for a while after they release their Ubuntu phones.

I look forward to your super script, but I think in order for it to work with all phones, these read-only filesystem problems needs to be figured out.  Let us know when you've got something working and I'd be happy to test it on my phone.


----------



## kirtesh.k (May 30, 2013)

very informative thanks


----------



## S0AndS0 (May 30, 2013)

*Working on the guide and related questions today. Likely all day.*



kirtesh.k said:


> very informative thanks

Click to collapse



You're welcome; I work hard so others need not meet friction.
It would be nice to know how you're usage and device differs from the guide and other user experiences; so if ya the time and initiative can ya please post about it?



			
				To all Readers and Messengers in the resent weeks said:
			
		

> I'll be working likely all day on things related to your questions and comments; catch up and stuff, because of the days I was away. I make no promises to any individual(s) but that will be my big focus.
> Note: I have been doing a considerable amount of reading up on the related subjects. I just don't believe in wasting your time with daily updates that don't contain any real content that could be useful to you (no I just do it once or twice a week so you know I'm still here and active)
> What this all means is shortly I'll be dumping information all over some of those that asked for it

Click to collapse



UPDATES to comments bellow



oceandweller007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having an issue with the installation.  I went through the installation instructions (sven-ola.dyndns.org/repo/debian). When I got to step 8, following the autorun steps, I typed "ovpn" and then at the beginning of step 9, I get the following 3 errors when entering "deb" at the command line as root:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok did some digging around in my old notes that I keep from old fails and some of the info I've to drop is:
When dealing with the appending errors on a read only file system (tis what my myTouch 3Gs uses too) sometimes the only way to try a second install attempt is; running a restore from a point in time before your device met Debian Kit. This is do to some of the funny ways that root and sudo and su are handles across the OS; for instance if I edit something with ROM Tool Box that resides on my linux partition and then try to open that file on the Linux side, I receive permission errors until I've changed the ownership and permissions back to what they where before I touched it with an app on android that requires/uses its own calls for supper user; kinda funky but it's possible if ya fiddle round with permissions either in the app that I use or using commands like chown and chmod(sp?) on the linux side to get things on a read only file system to still read and write when the correct owner makes the request.
The other issue you might be running into is "Kernel capabilities" like we've been talking in the other posts, about the Kernel support for hard float verse soft float, there are other features that are available to certain kernel users some of which are required for some Linux distributions to run on Android... For me I usually run with a "Clean GB" or "Shadow knightly(sp?)" Kernel that supports loop and chmod amongst the host of other things that a Kernel does. 
try a search like
Samsung s3 root Linux compatible kernel -"how to root"
which gave me info leading me to believe that "loop device" is a feature that you'll want to be looking for in either the rom or the kernel that you run on the Android side of things. CM10 looks to be one of the ones that might just support it if things are set up correctly.
On the scripting side of things. Its all good, I'm a bit fresh myself to the bash thing, I've scripted for a long time in other languages hear and there when the need and education considered but I'll be diving in (have been diving deep into it actually) in order to get solutions rolling out in an easy to execute form. It's a steep curve of learning if you look straits up at it but if you spiral round an issue, problem, or task; a solution can usually be hypothesized and if a hypothesis can be organized in how it should be executed then the task can be broken down into much more manipulable chunks, its surprising the first few times you give yourself an "ah ha" moment when ya discover that the whole scripting thing isn't as hard as it looks but eventually (if you're persistent and don't get frustrated at the words and terms that don't make sense yet) because really it's just a way of structuring thoughts so a computer can carry the burden of repetitive tasks.
The other thing ya might try is within the boot script are directions involving "pivot-rooted" command that might allow you a workaround. Saw some info to it and it sounded like it might work for some.



p42 said:


> In section 1 you've got a  long line of  apt command separated by ;'s - it might be a good idea to use && instead (albeit that might take a little longer depending on the keyboard); that way if one earlier breaks it won't scroll off with the output of another load of confused messages.
> 
> Maybe some notes on armel v armhf as well?
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



Thank you.
Made the edits to the split document, yours works way better at installing a bunch of things 
As far as armel v armhf ... I'm still reading up on it, lots of other reading; but I use all the comments I receive as "search seeds" for when I'm taking breaks from other tasks.

UPDATES Responses to comments from today



Sunight said:


> Hi all, i'm french and my english is bad , but my first post it's to thx a lot of the owner of this thread and more to the part to make an ISO with my choice of size.
> The screen of my SGS2 has been broken and i use it only with Debian + XRDP / VNCserver (auto start on boot of the phone) this exploit gave a second life to my SGS2, exemple like a Squid proxy server, wireshark , monitoring network, ETC ....,
> 
> When we could make a complete installation in our devices ??

Click to collapse



Greetings from across the net 
I'm glad that you are able to make use of this guide. If you feel up to it I would appreciate translation from English to French because I see no reason to keep this in the hands of one language, this should be everywhere for anyone to use (though I understand that that would be a huge task as the guide is still under construction and it would be a pain to keep up with all the minor updates). 
In relation with the size of ISO; are you referring to the Debian Kit or Limbo methods? Either way its good to know it's useful.
I've thought that this would be good for devices that would normally be trashed dew to a broken screen. Did you have to use a USB connection and tell your device what to do with a computer such as with the Android Debug Bridge, or is your device still functional "enough" to run the install process? I as because eventually I'll be working on an "update.zip" (after the install script that I've been putting together is complete that is) that will be installable through the most custom recoveries and hopefully through the USB ADB. Reason One for this; devices with broken hardware for the user interface but are otherwise technically functional otherwise, and Reason Two; because having an USB ADB installable form of Linux would enable us all to use one phone with Linux installed on it to (through a modded cable or one specially purchased on line for this task) then install onto another rooted device... end game for all those reading that really want to know what this means? Well can we say maybe combining all the "one click root" exploits for all known devices into a repository that can be automatically accessed from the device running Linux when a new device is plugged into it, the device that is running Linux will then install the required drivers and packages to make a conection to the target device as though the device running Linux is an actual computer, run a backup of all data that will be wiped when rooting (nan-droid backup to the Linux running device) run the exploit onto the target device and obtain wireless ADB permissions and install the target devices' old settings and apps with a ROM and kernel that looks much like the original, from there it will be a matter of connecting over the wireless ADB connection and installing the rest of the Linux distribution and an auto boot script to start the OS and networking interfaces. This be a stretch goal and a lofty one at that but one that I'll inevitably want to tackle because; One in the right hands with good intentions, a mobile "Skeleton Key" would be darn handy for when I semi-brick one of my devices or when someone I know ends up wanting to get root but not have to work for it; Two in the wrong hands with the worst of intentions something like that could then be expanded into something that interfaces with any device that is insecure... and that is a game leveler right there... not saying to go and make bad choices, I just know that pen-testing is a big part of network security.

On the subject of a full install of Linux to ARM devices.
There are projects out there right now working on that, Ubuntu touch to name one, but many of them are rife with compatibility issues or just not having certain things with in the device accessible just yet. We've actually talked and possibly linked to some information on that already in this thread... I'll have to start compiling a section in the guide for content added because and by the forums that this guide is apart of... that being stated I've actually had some new musings on this subject, thanks mostly to the Raspberry Pi developer communities that I'm always haunting for info on running Linux on the ARM processor.
So I've seen some guides kicking around on building roms, kernels, and update.zips and guides on how to properly sign them so that they run from the boot loader or custom recovery screen; and I've seen install instructions on how to compile custom Debian Raspberry Pi builds for pre-defined hardware (meaning that one would have to know every detail of the hardware of their device before hand) which then runs off an SD card reader on the device; and I've seen ways to run android off the SD card instead of internal memory...
So if one where to wrap these up into one guide it would look something like this
step one learn everything about the device and get drivers/kernel/Linux OS for the; processor, user input hardware, modems/antenna
step two get an android ROM that will run off your SD card instead of internal memory
step three boot android from SD (Note: if you do this part you can't connect your device to a USB connection, just don't do it)
step three wipe out internal operating system (Note: this is a hypothesis and shouldn't be followed, in fact all these steps should be suspect)
step four install to the device's internal memory all the partitions, directories, packages, scripts, pretty much the whole custom built Linux OS that will likely be a branch of raspberry pi and very time incentive because at this point many of the operations would have to be run by you at the command line of a terminal emulator 
step five ensure all the permissions for the files are set correctly, because if you don't and you reboot into an operating system that can't read or write to it's self the way that it expects that it should then things just don't work the way they should
step six ensure all system links are in-place, meaning that the operating system will know how to access the parts of itself and the parts of hardware that handle and store data
step seven reboot the device and let it go past the point of no return (meaning past the point of boot loader or custom recovery button combo) and see if it boots
step beyond that debugging and adding features and adding customization 
these are just how I would tackle the task of replacing android with Linux on the internal memory of a device. At this point I don't have the ability to commit to something like that just yet, but I keep up on all the happenings around the 'verse that have to do with things like this and I'll likely have more musings that inevitably lead to another guide. Hope some of it helps and some of it inspires.



oceandweller007 said:


> Thank you for all the information.  I just checked if my kernel supports loop devices and it does (looked at /proc/config.gz).  You might want to put this check in your super script to check a user's kernel.
> 
> I'll look into some of the other info you posted, as well as a few ideas I have.

Click to collapse



Yep no problem; I'll keep it coming as I've had a long time to learn how to learn. Neat, I'll be doing that, just found a really good template for checking for files and looping that into a silent if than function, so I'll test some of it out when I get to the Linux install part of the "super scrip" right now I'm working from the middle and spiraling outward in both directions (keeps me fresh on the task) but I'll be adding checks for things like that and hopefully enough alternate methods to try automatically after that until one succeeds with its checks (like the name implies; it'll be super) and installs one of the alternate methods and then continues its happy task of installing all the extras too.
Looking forward to it. This is what the net is for ideally right?/; exchange of information.



			
				UPDATES in this post closed said:
			
		

> after last statement (scroll down to other posts for more comments from me, I do this so that I don't over clutter the forum with smaller posts that would cause all us readers to scroll through many more pages)
> 
> Well good night for now all.
> Been good to get back into the swing of the Comment/Response thing, I'm running into all sorts of cool related and new information because of your activity here, so thank you all.
> On the flip side of things, my other half is now on the job hunt dew to the last "gig" not working out (details unnecessary) suffice to say I now very much understand why many successful companies have well staffed human resource departments for dealing with supervisor employ relations ... any who, I call for a little help in how to set up a "tip jar" or better yet a "Kick Starter" at this point I'm sure that my other half will have a new job soon enough. It has just become apparent that though my job is nice and enjoyable, this (working on the guide and assisting in providing more information) is really what I do with my time and the way I fugue it is if I can get some help with a Kick Starter or starting positive cash flow (some how) from this project would; one not hurt with keeping me developing on this and related materiel, and two would allow me to expand the scope of the project to what it should be (this will be cool) which will be full production of tool kits, scripts, hardware mods, robotics, and some other fields wrapped up and ready to ship to anyone that wants to roll out a mobile cloud server without all the hassle of understanding any of it. So if a reader out there is digging what I'm doing here and wants kick in their advice on the whole "Kick Starter" thing I'm all ears for good content. I just know that my personal brain processing time is better spent on the project and helping you all with linux android systems more than this problem of financial systems.

Click to collapse


----------



## oceandweller007 (May 30, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Ok did some digging around in my old notes that I keep from old fails and some of the info I've to drop is:
> When dealing with the appending errors on a read only file system (tis what my myTouch 3Gs uses too) sometimes the only way to try a second install attempt is; running a restore from a point in time before your device met Debian Kit. This is do to some of the funny ways that root and sudo and su are handles across the OS; for instance if I edit something with ROM Tool Box that resides on my linux partition and then try to open that file on the Linux side, I receive permission errors until I've changed the ownership and permissions back to what they where before I touched it with an app on android that requires/uses its own calls for supper user; kinda funky but it's possible if ya fiddle round with permissions either in the app that I use or using commands like chown and chmod(sp?) on the linux side to get things on a read only file system to still read and write when the correct owner makes the request.
> The other issue you might be running into is "Kernel capabilities" like we've been talking in the other posts, about the Kernel support for hard float verse soft float, there are other features that are available to certain kernel users some of which are required for some Linux distributions to run on Android... For me I usually run with a "Clean GB" or "Shadow knightly(sp?)" Kernel that supports loop and chmod amongst the host of other things that a Kernel does.
> try a search like
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for all the information.  I just checked if my kernel supports loop devices and it does (looked at /proc/config.gz).  You might want to put this check in your super script to check a user's kernel.

I'll look into some of the other info you posted, as well as a few ideas I have.


----------



## Sunight (May 31, 2013)

*Thx*

Hi all, i'm french and my english is bad , but my first post it's to thx a lot of the owner of this thread and more to the part to make an ISO with my choice of size. 
The screen of my SGS2 has been broken and i use it only with Debian + XRDP / VNCserver (auto start on boot of the phone) this exploit gave a second life to my SGS2, exemple like a Squid proxy server, wireshark , monitoring network, ETC ....,

When we could make a complete installation in our devices ??


----------



## p42 (Jun 1, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Wow, been reading up on this too when taking brakes from other section in the guide. The mobile computing thing is a complex creation. I'll have to do more reading but I like the idea of that kernel that supports both and it be really nice to have that on both sides of the android linux environment that way we've got compatibility to shake something at another not so compatible something. kernel rebuilds are something that I run across directions for in both communities so it would sound fesable to me to have such compatibility ported to all devices that can sport it.
> 
> So back to all readers again: Good morning.
> I'm still working and very much in the mists of making things happen here with the Android/Linux system, just got to wait for me to catch up the Doc and posts for a little bit.

Click to collapse



Ah kernel rebuilds are where the fun is    It depends very much on your device though - some you can do kernel rebuilds and they happily boot from another device and you can't brick it (like my Nook) some you have to be more careful with.
Anyway, on anything with a more modern Android I suspect you don't need to do the hack I had to apply.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Working on the Project today*

I'll be online throughout day today.
I'll also be working thru out the guide adding bits here and there. I've a lot of time coming up this week that I'll be able to dedicate to this project sooooo expect updates to the posts here before the end of the week

To those that have been commenting and helping:
If you wish to see what I've been working hard on; pm me and I'll send ya instructions.

Update for 06032013
Making all sorts of mistakes with editing source files and scripts; very educational but I'm documenting all the dead ends until I get a solution for section 3, hope to have something by the end of the day worth getting you all excited about 
Ok it's nearly tomorrow in my time zone but I do have the leads to an install method, it's being really testy about using some of the download/install methods but by the end of tomorrow or the beginning of the next day (06052013) I should have something polished to show for it. The guide should be ready to released by the end of the week.
06042013- did the work thing, amazing how no AC for 6+ hours on the road can affect a mind, but I'll be kicking around for the next two days and getting some content updated across all forms of the guide. Section 3 still in preview mode for those that request the link because it's still not working out on the install script; but have faith because that's what I've dedicated this week to finishing. I see that there are messages/comments pending, I'll be responding soon...
06052013- So I'm re-installing Linux on my device, It's been awhile and this will mean that sections 3 and 7*(Maptools &jMonkey) will be written with no assumptions or software differences between all our devices. What does this mean really? ... I fried my current install and it wasn't worth going though recovering a system that I've been modifying for weeks; in truth it's been a long time coming and its a good thing in the end. What am I going to do when these things are rolling out? Well because of the amount of research and background knowledge in hacking other devices; I can boot Linux and the dependent programming languages for openstack  services onto the following: PSP; PS2 ; Nintendo Wii; Symbian 60 cellphones; Windows CE mobile phone... basically I'll be showing you all how to; take what you've got kicking around; or go thrift store/garage sail hunting; and link it all into your own personal cloud server. But first I've got the whole re-install thing to go though, downloading though an unstable WiFi connection is always rife with a package or two not downloading, but I'll keep ya all up to date with when to expect updates...a few hours latter... back on it, successfully/finely got a re-install; now to get back to messing it all up again 
06082013- so it's almost the end of this week and some may be wondering what's going on with the cloud thing; well, I've figured out what not to do... Like in a bunch of ways, very insecure and unstable and un-bootable results over the past few days. It's all documented in ruff form and parts will be added to section five because of all the testing. Ever closer to solutions, I've not run out of methods to adapt, so I'll be back in a few hours with news...a few hours later, more methods down and discarded...still working though
06092013- corrected the date in yesterdays update (I was living in the future I suppose)... I got real life work so work in the project will be limited...limited or not on time, I've had success in some respects, I'll be testing though out the night to ensure its not a false positive.
06102013- all evidence points to leading me to believe I've solved much of the issues I've been having with installing dependencies. Been working on the installer script for our devices for installing cloud services more; now that I know more and have something to work with. I'll be passing out for a few hours before testing the auto-installer I've been writing... Little more than a few hours later... Ok got something that could very well make this easy for all of us, script is nearly done and I'll be bumping the thread when it is and I'm successful, release of the script will then be made to those that request it for testing and then be made public when enough testing shows that it's not going to blow up devices or anything overtly bad.
06112013- tested the second half of the section 3 installer script, looks like it ran last night without any quitable errors. I've another work day today but I'll be testing the ability to start and stop cloud services and if testing goes well I'll be roaling out more nodes and test the networking into a full multi-node cloud server. So far everything looks good and feasible to make this happen....alright off from work now back to work on Section 3, I'll be updating something before the end of the night...yeah more bugs in file paths work on it tomorrow as I've the day to work on the project.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Updates For Section 3 Very soon*

06122013- Ok after running the first draft (of my installer script) and getting some interesting errors and partial success I've gone line by line looking for bad file paths and commands that should have been run under sudo permissions. I believe it to be ready for testing again and will do so soon. Some things I noted wile going though this; some of the new packages that will be installed will make some icons disappear from drop down menus but otherwise unaffected; the load on my processor (the little green box/graph) has gone down considerably, don't know if that's a good thing but now I can see the load go up and down instead of staying maxed all the time; Squeeze survived the ridiculous modifications that I made. 

If you the reader would like to help with testing, then do contact me and I'll send you over the 'Alpha' version of this script. This could do some bad things inadvertently so I wouldn't suggest testing on your "daily device" but it's now stable enough that I can share it with those that are interested.

Provided testing on my end goes well for the next two days that I have away from normal work I should be able to report that cloud services can be run on android with this method.

To those that are new to reading this, look up "openstack" though Google and see what that community is doing with old and new computers, raspberry pi; it's a DIY super computer/server that you the user controls and owns. What I'm doing is the hard work of porting it to run on your android devices too.

Update 1:00pm my time- Muuuwaahahaaa... the first part of the script works flawlessly. Expect new scripts all over the guide for adding packages and enhancements to your system with the fewest clicks as is reasonable. Second part is still in testing
Update 9:00pm my time- second part now runs without generating any out of the ordinary errors. Some file paths may need to be changed into user input requests for people that don't have SD cards but that will be done before beta release. I'll be working on adding some features that look cool and be doing tests that will hopefully lead to networking tests between my devices. If all goes well for this evening and tomorrow (have another day away from normal job duties) then I should be able to report something fancy...
06132013- nothing of fancy'ness to report just yet, played some catch up around on other threads that I've not answered in some time, getting back to the hacking and when I get board I'll start scripting the rest of the guide too.
5:00 pm my time- performed some "sanity" checks on my current progress and direction today. Meaning I've been going though more examples of installer scripts and install guides, looking for things that are wrong, and or, obviously incomplete with the script I've been writing; results so far: I'm still with sanity, there are things that are missing from my install script, and so far seem to be heading the correct direction to correct the missing parts. Current outlook on completion; I've some work to do for my job (10+hour shifts each) to perform for the upcoming days ahead so updates as to progress will be limited again. However I'll be putting in some time here and there and hopefully have something to put to use after that work thing has been done. I've also been working on the maptools thing again, now that I've a better grasp of bash.
06142013- I've now purposes my plan of actions to port openstack to the "ask.openstack" website, turns out that I should have joined a mailing group(s) for that instead *shrug* I prefer the QA section as it was findable though Google and has already generated responses from their helpful community.
The way I figure things is that when I or other users want an answer to the same questions that I have, then likely that QA section will be their first stop too.
Still working on completing the install script for Swift and testing it on breaks from normal work duties. So far it has yet to do anything bad to my device so I'll still be providing copies of what I'm working on to those that make the request.
06152013- After extensive research of bash commands and "best scripting practices" and working with the Google commenting system for docs; I've been re-writing and fully noting all yes I mean all the commands (the first time they appear for now) and what the command is doing. Final draft will have the information in a read.me file or something commented out within the script itself. Dew to re-writes and new information that I've gathered I'll be doing lots of testing and possibly frying my current install of Linux again  . Last note for the day, fired off an email to what openstack uses as a general forum, starting the topic of openstack on android (link to that here)


----------



## superdave42 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Link repo server is down*

Hello,   I downloaded Debian Kit formthe play store and was ready to setup my Nexus-10,  but the entire website is down for a DNS error,  sven-ola.dyndns org   is there a mirror that I can download these files from.
I'm a complete Linux Noob so I wanted to follow the guide exactly.

does anyone have a copy of the Debian kit download image ?

I appreciate any help.

I'm trying to setup a stable linux environment on my Nexus-10 so that I cun run the Bitcraze ground station to fly the nano quadcopter ( CrazyFlie)  from Bitcraze.se

Thank you 

Dave


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 16, 2013)

superdave42 said:


> Hello,   I downloaded Debian Kit formthe play store and was ready to setup my Nexus-10,  but the entire website is down for a DNS error,  sven-ola.dyndns org   is there a mirror that I can download these files from.
> I'm a complete Linux Noob so I wanted to follow the guide exactly.
> 
> does anyone have a copy of the Debian kit download image ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh dang, I just checked it wile on lunch (at work right now, I'll be off in a few hours and off all day tomorrow )
Did a google search of the URL and found the cached versionhttp://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ei=HDi-UajfGtD_yQGh1IEI&gbv=2&spell=1&ct=clnk, thanks be to Google for backing up the net.
And found though the cached version a mirror that may work from sourceforge.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/debian-kit/
Or
http://sourceforge.net/p/debian-kit/code/ci/master/tree/kit/shar.sh
It could be that dew to popularity that the dev's main server went down, I'll be looking into how to make another mirror for us soon.

I'll be looking up the remote quad copter that you've referred to and try to assist because those things are beyond cool when you apply flight control argurithums(sp?) both on board and wirelesly, I'll link a Ted.com talk to explain for those not in the know  and I'll also look into the software they where using to do acrobatic/automated flight on the fly and link it here to if I can find it.

As far as install goes, keep trying the main server if the mirror I found doesn't work, the main one seems to go down from time to time... not sure what's up with that 

Good to have ya on board and looking forward to what you'll be doing as I've followed the remote flying field for some time now. One side thought, could one attach an inflatable "blimp" to one of those and have it charge wile in the air with flexible solar or use the skin as a lens for the same purpose and then deflate when it gets "mission commands" to carry out, yeah a side thought, but one I've been toying round with for a wile.

As far as stable distros goes, debian is certainly the one I'd choose, but ya may find that Ubuntu from the same app has more to offer.

I'll be back like a said in a bit...
... A few hours latter...
um, not sure what is up with the server issues but now sourceforge.net seems to be compleatly down now as well  I get the following error code no matter where I try to navigate in thier site:
"HTTP Error 504 (Gateway Timeout): The gateway or proxy server timed out while waiting for a response from an upstream server."
down right frightening, hope it all gets back up and online soon... Oh Source forge is back up other site is still down...
Now looking into how to back my system up so when I inevitably fry my install I can then restore locally; can't find the andromize family of debs currently sooooo I guess we can all just wait it out, rate the apps we use highly, or someone else who has this installed may be kind enough to post up a mirror.
Update 12am my time- found the .deb file on source forge that may have andromize and other nessisary files 
http://sourceforge.net/p/debian-kit/code/ci/master/tree/kit/debootstrap_1.0.38_all.deb
With this downloaded you may be able to point the source.list file to the local deb and install with apt-get commands as usual. Last I checked the dev's site for Debian Kit was still down... going to bed now, I'll be back in a few hours I'm sure 

...a few hours later...
Good morning main site for Debian Kit is up last I checked, like a minuet ago. Hope it stays up for us to use at this point I'd suggest downloading the send for andromize and back'em up, I'll be covering; how to turn local debs into a CD or "folder" repository so if this happens again you all can still recover or re-install without net access. Also made a fork of the source forge; in the coming months as I make patches and modifications I'll be trying my hand at synching up to it so Openstack and others work right out of the box  currently though the fork is identical and the dev's main sites should be trusted over any mirror or mod I post.


Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## superdave42 (Jun 17, 2013)

Right on !!  Thanks for looking into that,  It's great that the dev's site is back online,  going to download everything when I get home from work.

The quadcopter project is neat,  I'm just getting tired of busting out my ROG 17.3" laptop to use whenever I want to fly it.   I use Ubuntu via Virtual Box on my win-7 machine to run the python projects.  It will be very cool to see if my Galaxy Nexus or Nexus-10 can run it with minimal latency


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 18, 2013)

superdave42 said:


> Right on !!  Thanks for looking into that,  It's great that the dev's site is back online,  going to download everything when I get home from work.
> 
> The quadcopter project is neat,  I'm just getting tired of busting out my ROG 17.3" laptop to use whenever I want to fly it.   I use Ubuntu via Virtual Box on my win-7 machine to run the python projects.  It will be very cool to see if my Galaxy Nexus or Nexus-10 can run it with minimal latency

Click to collapse



:highfive: Hey no problem I'm glad that you had posted because now I know a little more about restoring/modifying how Linux installs with Debian Kit and how much we all need that site to be up; as it's the only place to find the developers source code. Good plan, I'll be doing much the same when I've got more bandwidth to make a full backup; though if you're already going though the trouble to download perhaps you'll have the time to put up a mirror? (Not a requirement just a request because data we care about should be in more than one place and on more than one server )

Oh you've my full agreement (and much of my attention now) on quadcopters being neat. Hopefully you'll be able to set it up without to much trouble; sounds like you've already got the process down for communicating with though PC :victory: the latency though with RDP could make things a bit difficult if the software being use "requires" a GUI, however, if the code is able to run and connect (ie PS3 controller to Android/Linux device to Quadcopter) is able to run without the use of the GUI; then latency should not be an issue. This is mainly dew to the enormousness of wasted processor cycles dealing with rendering the "pictures" that make up the desktop and windows... Mainly what this boils down to is; in my experience, if it runs on a terminal window than the operation being run is very comparable to having a PC, if it runs only in the GUI than operation can seem slower then a PC.

I've got the day off (from normal work) and the next 2 as well so I'll be looking into the information that I can find about achieving your goals for the next few hours (probably more than a few hours ) so I can speak/write in the same "dialect" (because these different dev teams really do have their own language) and be of more help to you.



			
				((note to other readers reading this)) said:
			
		

> Note I can be sidetracked to other projects that relate to this one easily; ya just have to make it something cool and specific :good: That being said, I'm still working out my "Openstack services install script for android" and now that I know where the speed-bumps with that are (well some of them at least) I should be able to release something for Swift specifically that will actually function the way that it should :victory: some of the specifics about this; it will require just under a gig and a half

Click to collapse



Some links that I've found to be cool and related somewhat:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcradVE9uts&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## superdave42 (Jun 18, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> :highfive: Hey no problem I'm glad that you had posted because now I know a little more about restoring/modifying how Linux installs with Debian Kit and how much we all need that site to be up; as it's the only place to find the developers source code. Good plan, I'll be doing much the same when I've got more bandwidth to make a full backup; though if you're already going though the trouble to download perhaps you'll have the time to put up a mirror? (Not a requirement just a request because data we care about should be in more than one place and on more than one server )
> 
> Oh you've my full agreement (and much of my attention now) on quadcopters being neat. Hopefully you'll be able to set it up without to much trouble; sounds like you've already got the process down for communicating with though PC :victory: the latency though with RDP could make things a bit difficult if the software being use "requires" a GUI, however, if the code is able to run and connect (ie PS3 controller to Android/Linux device to Quadcopter) is able to run without the use of the GUI; then latency should not be an issue. This is mainly dew to the enormousness of wasted processor cycles dealing with rendering the "pictures" that make up the desktop and windows... Mainly what this boils down to is; in my experience, if it runs on a terminal window than the operation being run is very comparable to having a PC, if it runs only in the GUI than operation can seem slower then a PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your energy is awesome !!  if you like Quads,  I designed the Karbonic-X  a couple years ago.  I'm a multicopter fanatic


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 18, 2013)

superdave42 said:


> Your energy is awesome !!  if you like Quads,  I designed the Karbonic-X  a couple years ago.  I'm a multicopter fanatic

Click to collapse



 Glad that you enjoy it.
Indeed I do like them, it's why I jumped on board your bandwagon so quickly.
hmm, designer :fingers-crossed: well by chance have you seen the stuff called Graphene? Here is what I purpose:
Run parillel lines of the Graphene in cross layers ie
  \\\\\ = layer 1
  ///// = layer 2
  \\\\\ and so on..
between which a non-conductive ridged drying adhesive, think "2 ton epoxy" that doesn't let things go between layers or stripes
Then skin your next model with shaped "fenders" of the hardened skin, like the fenders that are on motorcycles or now on prosthetic limbs
Treat this skin like a "super compositor" and wire it up with the correct circuitry to allow a "trickle" to power the Quad (from what I've seen on this it's just a matter of having some resistors in there so you don't fry the brains and motors out)
Then to put a chary on top of this slice of "Epic Pie" we then put the induction charging mod that I ran across thanks to your questions 
Then mod the induction charging hack so that it'll "dump" as much "juice" into the graphene supercapacitor skin quickly but without it being to much as to over heat the system
Provided that the Quad is skinned or even built out of the stuff entirely it is conceivable to have a half hour of flight time with a better payload or maneuverability or better and have a charge time that would seem like seconds in comparison. 
now if your down on trying to make something like this check out this how to guide that someone is making on youtube with a light scribe dvd writer and some other supplies that really aren't that much in cost.
Fanatics are what I'm looking for, as you can likely gather, I'm a bit of a fanatic of many things myself


----------



## superdave42 (Jun 19, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Glad that you enjoy it.
> Indeed I do like them, it's why I jumped on board your bandwagon so quickly.
> hmm, designer :fingers-crossed: well by chance have you seen the stuff called Graphene? Here is what I purpose:
> Run parillel lines of the Graphene in cross layers ie
> ...

Click to collapse



That is  cool idea for sure,  innovative use of style and energy storage,   
I just botched the unpacking of deb onto t0 my nexus 10, and ran out of time for tonight.  will try again tomorrow,  I had the font size messed up in connect bot to pick the install type.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 19, 2013)

superdave42 said:


> That is  cool idea for sure,  innovative use of style and energy storage,
> I just botched the unpacking of deb onto t0 my nexus 10, and ran out of time for tonight.  will try again tomorrow,  I had the font size messed up in connect bot to pick the install type.

Click to collapse



It may sound off the deep-end to some but I'll be adding sources to videos and the related articles and research that I've amassed in my "info vault" over the years that is related to this (mainly what I'm saying is, "I'm not some syfy writer in waiting but the guy that has been following the science that was once fiction") and hope that it can service as a guide as-well (like a 10th page Easter egg within this thread  ). From what I've come to comprehend, innovation, is one of the few things that can "move mountains" in a literal seance and their is already a "metric S ton" of information and resources out there that can be used to leverage the production coast of prototypes.

Sad, I've had that happen to me (it's kinda a coin flip's chance sometimes) with things not unpacking a few times, more often than not it's a download that failed for me though. Not sure what ya mean by the font size comment... are you talking about the part where you've got to hit "ctrl+i" and pick the keyboard layout? or am I off the mark and it's in connect bot's settings?

Some tips for a successful install: eliminate things that might try to use up memory or data wile the download and unpacking process soooo,
~ turn off auto-rotate
~ turn off auto-brightness
~ turn off auto-sync
~ turn off auto-"screen-off" or set it to something like a half hour (30 minuets) or greater
~ turn off or "freeze" any apps that generate "notifications" or try to access resources or data wile not expressly open (such as "Google Voice" or "Dark Summoner"
~ use 3G or WiFi over 4G, unless you're in a rocking 4G spot, it's just not worth the speed increase when more often than not I've found 4G corrupting downloads or failing partway through when not at "full" bars of service.
~ try a different terminal window emulator, I find that the one that comes with ROMToolBox works great for the install process and it handles auto rotating the device without "mucking" up the lines of text
~ Don't be doing other stuff with the device wile it's doing the OS download/install process, scrolling up and down is fine to keep the screen on and jog the processor awake if it hangs. But I've botched a few times just dew to checking a text or playing a game on the device.
~ once installation has finished then the system should be stable and robust enough that you can do what ever you want wile it's running either OS and not have to face bad downloads or installs of software. Sometimes it'll happen but it wont be nearly as time consuming to re-download a single package instead of a full OS
~ check your android's CPU Governor, excessive "ramping" or "under-volting" or "over-clocking", Conservitive, smartassV2 gave me issues at one point, over-clocking is not recommended and under-volting is just counter to what we all want to do when we tell something to install. Mainly I use the default settings on the possessor.
~ don't "over-clock" the SD-card iether on the install, it's just asking for trouble.
Hope you get it up and running, I'll be (eventually) going though the install code from the developer and seeing if I can't at least put in some "failed? then Retry" stuff so that we all have an easier time with the install thing 

Currently though I've put in some more time on that Install Script I put together for you, way more notes/comments, it should really help with getting up to speed with what it's doing and help with making your own one day :angel: I'll be around today working on some other related stuff too...


----------



## superdave42 (Jun 19, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> It may sound off the deep-end to some but I'll be adding sources to videos and the related articles and research that I've amassed in my "info vault" over the years that is related to this (mainly what I'm saying is, "I'm not some syfy writer in waiting but the guy that has been following the science that was once fiction") and hope that it can service as a guide as-well (like a 10th page Easter egg within this thread  ). From what I've come to comprehend, innovation, is one of the few things that can "move mountains" in a literal seance and their is already a "metric S ton" of information and resources out there that can be used to leverage the production coast of prototypes.
> 
> Sad, I've had that happen to me (it's kinda a coin flip's chance sometimes) with things not unpacking a few times, more often than not it's a download that failed for me though. Not sure what ya mean by the font size comment... are you talking about the part where you've got to hit "ctrl+i" and pick the keyboard layout? or am I off the mark and it's in connect bot's settings?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah  that is so true about the amount of info out there now on the subject. Amazing really.  I feel there is a lot to be done with electro elastomeric dynamic shape props   as well,   but only lucky super geeks stuck in dark labs are playing with it at the moment.  Dark Knight cape material type stuff ya know.

comment about the text,  well connect bot starts up with very small text on the Nexus,  so I used the force scale command to resize the text, but when I did that I lost the prompt and ability to choose a package like 2S  etc.

I'll try it again tonight when I get home.  I'm also trying out the Ubuntu touch on the Nexus-10 to see how that is,  I got it fired up last night,  then un-installed it when I could not find a terminal app and other ways to make it more usuable,  then a guy on G+ let me know there is a way to get terminal on it and sent me a link to a PPA to add for core apps.  that will be fun  to,  but I really want to get this right here working well,  at the very very least, I am learning a ton by reading your posts and checking out your scripts.

Work has just been super busy and I have not had too much time to put into these projects yet.  Thisis all a real eye opener and I wish I had gotten started with Linux a couple years ago..

you mentioned the deep end.  lol  no such thing when your fully interested and devoted


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 19, 2013)

superdave42 said:


> Oh yeah  that is so true about the amount of info out there now on the subject. Amazing really.  I feel there is a lot to be done with electro elastomeric dynamic shape props   as well,   but only lucky super geeks stuck in dark labs are playing with it at the moment.  Dark Knight cape material type stuff ya know.
> 
> comment about the text,  well connect bot starts up with very small text on the Nexus,  so I used the force scale command to resize the text, but when I did that I lost the prompt and ability to choose a package like 2S  etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed, indeed; gad that you brought that up, how about some of the "meta-materials" that shield certain frequencies (currently microwave radiation spectrum) ; I figure a different configuration would enable the "focusing" or re-direction of that EMF radiation to an antenna or coil? Could make a very light wait way of charging wireless/directionaly though currency induction methods, combined the "bat-man cape" into the same surfacing/skinning and potently we could have an aerofoil(sp?) that reacts to the conditions and amplifies the distance of broadcast... it be nice to have that "electro elastomeric dynamic shape props" especially if the micro-serfacing uses much the same shape as these types of flowers
to accelerate the air against the props outer casings, much like the fan powered "jet-packs", could generate a boost in thrust.

Ah, ok, yeah I looked at the screen that your working with, defiantly bigger than most of my pockets  

Ubuntu touch is something that I've been keeping up with, very cool stuff their rolling out there, I just don't see any reason to completely replace the Android OS. Now if there where an SD-Bootable version, much like the SD-Bootable ROM's that are available, then I would be able to really get behind Ubuntu touch, as this would allow for a reboot back to Android function.
Heh, glad that I can inspire  , oh and speaking of the script I've standardized much of the "on screen" text to be more with what is expected from other similar scripts, meaning that it'll look prettier when it runs. I still need info/links to the resources that you use for USB host mode and any links that you've found useful for controlling your Quadcopter and I'll add them into the script's exit message. Also we'll have to figure out how to install "headless" version of their software too more than likely, this is because after reading the article about the Raspberry Pi version that is what they had to do to get around latency.

No worries on the working thing, I'll have to work myself for a good stint too, I figure we all work to then work on what we live for. I'd just like to eventually combined the work and work that I live for subjects a little closer. No time like the soon to now to start in, I've dabbled here and there on a lot of platforms and OS's so Linux is just a shift of "dialect" for me, but I always come back to it too, and that's because of the support that one can get for the esoteric.

ah its just a disclaimer I've had to put in; as I've had a habit of "losing" people a few "train jumps" into a "thought chase" 

Update___(round 6pm myTime)
so after going over the script and making as "pretty"/functional I'll be going one last time though before switching scripting "gears" and porting that script for installing Java for the two Java related Development ports that I've had on the back burner for to long now  ... I'll still be online most of tonight and much of tomorrow for helping and editing if you get up and running by then, furthermore, if you've already got Ubuntu Touch and a terminal window "app" then you may be able to use the script that I wrote on there as well; just "comment" out the bit for adding the "Wheeze" repo for Python (the whole block of code there) with "#" sines and it should run just fine on Ubuntu Touch as well... Let me know if you're unsure as to how to accomplish it and I'll make a "generic" one that should run on "most" mobile Linux Android platforms 

oh and one other thought on the Quadcopter theoretical build idea that could be usable in the hear and now...
so the "arms" that come off the main body and attach to the propellers; why not wrap or shell the outside with a shape somewhat like  that can quickly rotate clockwise or anti-clockwise independent from the rest of the arm, like a sleeve, and have them rotate much like alorons(sp?), or the flaps on the wings and or tail of a standard air craft. I believe that with a system like this you could achieve some very "grabby" maneuvers in the air because you could have it rotate each to allow for the least amount of drag along one access and then quickly shift both the "sleeves" and the props to a different access. Or even spin the entire Quadcopter as though it where itself a prop and position the "sleeves" as to cut into the air along the same access of desired direction. Provided that the structure or skeleton is sturdy enough to handle these complex G forces this system would allow for effectively a fifth propeller and have the added benofit of yet more control surfaces that you can code for interesting combos. Hope you can see what I'm purposing because if we go a few years into the future with the "bat-man cape" tech we could see flying squirrel hybrid Quadcopter...

Update 06202013 8:00am myTime- Good morning all,
I'm going to be doing one more "minor" edit to the Quadcopter dependency Install Script, first I found one typo in a file path that would have caused you an error; it's now fixed and shouldn't produce any errors from "file path doesn't exist" or "can't find that file" family of errors that one revives when a typo like that gets introduced. And second; I'll be reordering the structure of the entire script into three parts, 1. Downloads and Extracting, 2. Permission Fixing and Run Scripts for Install and linking/setup, 3. Download Extras; there will be yes/no prompts between each of the three parts. This is mainly because I can't stand not having something that doesn't look good wile it does it's thing if I can help it  oh and don't worry I'll be posting the current un-edited (aside from the typo I fixed) version in the very next post encase you haven't gotten to copy/past or back it up "locally" for yourself yet. I'll then take the un-edited one down again when the edits on Google Docs is completed so as to avoid confusion.

*Note to anyone new reading this and bellow script:

This is experimental and currently untested

Use at your own risk and read page 10 of this thread to understand what this is to be used for*

Thanks all, and happy hacking/moding 

Update 11am myTime- edits nearly done, it will be much friendlier and much easier for anyone to edit. I'll also be throwing together a "template" script in the next few days for people to use for learning how to do what I'm doing but apply it to anything that they may want to install instead of following a guide every time... This one will be added to Section 5 when completed and will be amazing!! 
Update 2pm myTime- so the edits weren't so minor but I got everything linked in such a way that you can edit any one part of the script by First running the Main Script, referred to internally as This_Script, then aborting the auto-install when prompted; and finely run the Script_Runner to give you the auto-install function again... think of it like an editable "EXE" hope I can blow your mind with this one 


			
				abbreviated instructions for editing said:
			
		

> # With this script you can Manually or Automatically
> Modify your repos with; add-apt-repository or Repo_Mod ; Add a list of Repositories with Package_Install_List
> Clone a list of Repositories with Crazyflie_Repo_Cloner
> Link new packages into Bash with BashRC_Linker
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Read Page 10 for why this script is posted*

#!/bin/bash
# insert "set -x" on a new line to "watch" bash work
# insert "set +x" on a new line to stop this latter on
# use the above commands to selectively see where errors are occurring.
# and or just watch it if that's what you're into.
echo “see these two sites and related material for why this script is useful or needed”
echo “http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397&page=10”
echo “and”
echo “http://wiki.bitcraze.se/projects:virtualmachine:create_vm“
echo “and Link to current version of this script”
echo “with full Guided Tour through all the commands used throughout”
echo “https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A64GMgcVUKbZrTG2WDWfY_g9vABuRx78ULULu-Ir-kE/edit?usp=sharing”
echo “## With this script you can ##”
echo “### Manually or Automatically ###”
echo “### Modify your repos with ###”
echo “#### add-apt-repository or Repo_Mod ####”
echo “### Add a list of Repositories with ###”
echo “#### Package_Install_List ####”
echo “### Clone a list of Repositories with ###”
echo “#### Crazyflie_Repo_Cloner ####”
echo “### Link new packages into Bash with ###”
echo “#### BashRC_Linker ####”
echo “### Construct your Toolchain for Crazyflie with ####”
echo “#### Crazyflie_Toolchain_DBer ####”
echo “### Set your Udev rules for Crazyflie with ###”
echo “#### Udev_Rules ####”
echo “### And run all of them one after another with ###”
echo “#### Script_runner ####”
echo “## The only part that requires care ##”
echo “## when editing is Script_Runner ##”
echo “## All others can be edited after Part 1 ##”
echo “### if you choose to Manually edit ###”
echo “### the scripts in $HOME/BitcrazeDepends ###”
echo “### you may still use Script_Runner to ###”
echo “### provide an edited auto install. ###”
echo “### Just be sure to comment out ###”
echo “### the parts that do not apply ###”
echo “#### or comment out ####”
echo “#### the install and permission fixes in ####”
echo “####  Script_Runner and Permission_Fixer ####”
echo “### Don’t worry about messing up the scripts ###”
echo “### that This_Script adds to your system ###”
echo “### edit away and enjoy because you can ###”
echo “### re-make them all again with This_Script ###”
echo “#### Instead worry about destabilizing your ####”
echo “#### install of Linux or opening security risks ####”
echo “#### this is because you will be moving from ####”
echo “#### stable to testing or unstable by ####”
echo “#### adding repos not originally with your distribution ####”
echo “## All of which is offered free and ##”
echo “## without warranty in the hopes and ##”
echo “## intentions that it will be found useful ##”
echo “## and educational for installing and ##”
echo “## controlling the CrazyFlie Quadcopters ##”
echo “## with Android running Linux ##”
echo “## Debian Squeeze by way of ##”
echo “## Debian Kit from the App store ##”
echo “## You the reader will still have to figure out ##”
echo “### USB Host Mode and ###”
echo “### USB Drivers for ###”
echo “#### Your USB controller ####”
echo “#### Your USB Dongle ####”
echo “#### And Your USB Hub ####”
echo “## As Always happy hacking and moding ##”
echo “## and the author can be contacted though ##”
echo “## Google at Michael NA and ##”
echo “## XDA at S0AndS0 ##”
echo “## for any help or concerns ##”
{
## alert to what's about to happen
echo “###################################”
echo “This script is written for free in the hopes that it will be found useful,”
echo “use it to install all know dependencies for setting up an Android Linux”
echo “development platform for interacting with the Crazyflie Quadcopter”
echo “http://www.bitcraze.se/about/”
echo “Contact S0AndS0 though XDA or”
echo “Contact Michael NA though Google”
echo “for support with this script”
echo “###################################”
echo "You're about to destabilize your distribution";
## confirm with the user
read -r -p "Are you sure? [Y/n]" response
case "$response" in
	[yY][eE][sS]|[yY])
## # if yes, then start risking changes
		;;
	*)
##		# Otherwise exit..
	echo "Good Night"
	exit
	;;
esac
}
#### Next is setting some required variables
 : ${USER?} ${HOME?} 
echo 
echo "You are $USER." 
echo "Your home directory is $HOME." 
echo 
echo "If you are reading this message," 
echo "critical environmental variables have been set." 
## more variables to come later
##### run apt-get update
sudo apt-get update
###### Make a folder to write and Install all the packages required to run the rest of the script
mkdir -p $HOME/BitcrazeDepends
## # Note when this installs you'll need to restart your lock screen and screen saver to avoid being locked out of your accounts
## Now to add the ability to add ppa’s
#### Repo Modifications
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Repo_Mod <<EOF #!/bin/bash
echo "This script will make modifications to your Repo list"
echo "after running you will be able to access the Wheeze repo"
echo "and add your own ppa repos with the add-apt-repository command"
echo "Steps to install this:1. Download a script for adding ppa repositories to debian”
wget -cO $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/add-apt-repository.sh.txt http://blog.anantshri.info/content/uploads/2010/09/add-apt-repository.sh.txt
echo "2. Save this file in /usr/sbin/" 
cp $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/add-apt-repository.sh.txt /usr/sbin/add-apt-repository
echo "3. Change permissions to execute" 
chmod o+x /usr/sbin/add-apt-repository
echo "4. Change ownership to root" 
chown root:root /usr/sbin/add-apt-repository
echo "5. Now when ever you need to execute command type" 
echo "$ sudo add-apt-repository ppapa-name"
EOF
#### more Repo Modifications
### make a new repository list in the /etc/apt/ directory,
### make a new file called wheezy.list and put the path for apt-get to look for new packages
sudo cat > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wheezy.list <<EOF
deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main python
EOF
#### Adding Repos
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Adding_Repos <<EOF #!/bin/bash
## Now to add some ppa’s
echo “adding ppa:tortoisehg-ppa/releases to list of available repositories”
sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:tortoisehg-ppa/releases
echo “adding ppa:iztok.jeras/ppa to list of available repositories”
sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:iztok.jeras/ppa
echo “Updating apt-get now”
sudo apt-get update
EOF
#### Create a List of packages to install
echo "creating a list of packages to install to your system"
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Package_Install_List <<EOF #!/bin/bash
# I compiled this list from http://wiki.bitcraze.se/projects:virtualmachine:create_vm
# let me know if things need to be added or changed, please and thank you.
echo "you may run the package install list manually later to keep your system up to date,"
echo "to do so run $ sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Package_Install_List from a terminal window"
echo "for now though this script will automatically take care of the first install of all packages"
sudo apt-get install -y virtualbox-guest-dkms
sudo apt-get install -y virtualbox-guest-x11 
sudo apt-get install -y virtualbox-guest-utils
sudo apt-get install -y mercurial
sudo apt-get install -y sdcc
sudo apt-get install -y python2.7
sudo apt-get install -y python-usb
sudo apt-get install -y python-pygame
sudo apt-get install -y python-qt4
sudo apt-get install -y qt4-designer
sudo apt-get install -y kicad
sudo apt-get install -y build-essential
sudo apt-get install -y build-essential
sudo apt-get install -y meld
echo "you may run the package install list manually later to keep your system up to date,"
echo "to do so run $ sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Package_Install_List from a terminal window"
echo "for now though this script will automatically take care of the first install of all packages"
EOF
#### Make a script to get the toolchain needed for the Crazyflie firmware
echo “Building small script to download and build toolchain for Crazyfilie firmware”
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_toolchain_DBer <<EOF #!/bin/bash
wget https://launchpad.net/gcc-arm-embed...m-none-eabi-4_7-2013q1-20130313-linux.tar.bz2
tar xjf gcc-arm-none-eabi-4_7-2013q1-20130313-linux.tar.bz2
mkdir -p $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/bin
mv gcc-arm-none-eabi-4_7-2013q1 $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/bin/gcc-arm-none-eabi
EOF
#### Make a script so the correct paths so your system can find the toolchain
echo “Building small script that links in the bashrc file so your system can find the toolchain that was just installed”
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/BashRC_Linker <<EOF #!/bin/bash
echo -e "\nPATH=\$PATH:$HOME/BitcrazeDepends/bin/gcc-arm-none-eabi/bin" >> ~/.bashrc
source ~/.bashrc
EOF
#### Make a script to add udev rules for Crazyradio
echo “Building small script that adds udev rules for Crazyradio now”
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Udev_Rules <<EOF #!/bin/bash
sudo usermod -a -G plugdev $USER
sudo sh -c 'echo SUBSYSTEM==\"usb\", ATTRS{idVendor}==\"1915\", ATTRS{idProduct}==\"7777\", MODE=\"0664\", GROUP=\"plugdev\" > /etc/udev/rules.d/99-crazyradio.rules'
sudo sh -c 'echo SUBSYSTEM==\"usb\", ATTRS{idVendor}==\"1915\", ATTRS{idProduct}==\"0101\", MODE=\"0664\", GROUP=\"plugdev\" >> /etc/udev/rules.d/99-crazyradio.rules'
EOF
#### Make a script to clone repos for Crazyflie
echo “Creating a small script to clone repos for Crazyflie”
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_Repo_Cloner <<EOF #!/bin/bash
mkdir -p $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/projects
cd $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/projects
hg clone https://bitbucket.org/bitcraze/crazyflie-pc-client
hg clone https://bitbucket.org/bitcraze/crazyflie-firmware
hg clone https://bitbucket.org/bitcraze/crazyflie-bootloader
hg clone https://bitbucket.org/bitcraze/crazyradio-firmware
EOF
#### Make a script to run all scripts created by this script
echo "Now writing a script that will run all scripts that were written to your system"
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Script_Runner <<EOF #!/bin/bash
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Package_Install_List
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_Toolchain_DBer
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/BashRC_Linker
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Udev_Rules
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Repo_Mod
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Adding_Repos
#### Request if user wants to clone the repo
echo "would you like to clone the Bitcraze Repo while you're at it?"
{
## confirm with the user
read -r -p "Do you want to Clone Bitcrazes Repo? [Y/n]" response
case "$response" in
	[yY][eE][sS]|[yY])
## # if yes, then start risking changes
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_Repo_Cloner
		;;
	*)
##		# Otherwise exit..
	echo "Good Night"
	exit
	;;
esac
}
EOF
#### Make a script to fix all permissions for this script
echo "Making a file to fix permissions for the rest of this script"
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Permission_Fixer <<EOF #!/bin/bash
####### Now Fixing permissions
echo "fixing permissions for running this script"
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Package_Install_List
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_Toolchain_DBer
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/BashRC_Linker
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Udev_Rules_linker
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_Repo_Cloner
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Repo_Mod
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Adding_Repos
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Script_Runner
EOF
#### Fix permissions for that file so it can run
echo “Fixing the Permissions on Permission_Fixer so it can fix all other permissions”
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Permission_Fixer
## Checks will need to be added to ensure all has downloaded and installed before the next part, for now ask the user again if they want to continue
{
## confirm manual or auto install
echo "Part 1 complete, starting Part 2"
echo "To reiterate the variables"
echo "Your username is $USER"
echo "Your home folder is $HOME"
echo "you can now exit this script and run each individual script"
echo "from the $HOME/BitcrazeDepends directory"
echo "or let this continue in auto mode by selecting yes"
read -r -p "Would you like to continue in auto mode? [Y/n]" response
case "$response" in
	[yY][eE][sS]|[yY])
#### if yes, then run Script_Runner to auto install everything
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Script_Runner
		;;
	*)
##		# Otherwise exit..
	echo "Good Night"
	exit
	;;
esac
} 
echo “Installation Complete?”
echo “###################################”
echo “Use the following Links to research how set up connections”
echo “to control your Crazyflie”
echo “[APP][2.1+][ROOT] Usb Host Controller 0.42”
echo “http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1468531”
echo 
echo “###################################”
#############################
#############################
#########ChangeLog##########
# 06182013 First written
# 06192013 Looks good but untested for the desired purpose
# 06202013 Major restructuring of the ordering of the script
# 06202013 Edits complete; script can now be used hopefully...



			
				Bellow is the original version I wrote two days ago said:
			
		

> This is mainly for archiving and so that others can see how to go from a few guides on the internet to a full install script that does a bunch of things that can all be individually run or run as a batch operation. Use the bellow script along with nearly any complex Linux install guide for Crazyflie and you'll likely spot the similarities between the directions and what that example script does. Then reference the above script and the one on Google Docs that is being maintained by me and includes descriptions for what all the command do. Using these resources you can now guide yourself though making your own install script from another guide for a different project or just use the most recent version from the above link to Google Docs to start seeing whether or not Android can fly the Crazyflie Quadcopter
> As always;
> *use at your own risk and happy hacking and modding*

Click to collapse



#!/bin/bash
# insert "set -x" on a new line to "watch" bash work
# insert "set +x" on a new line to stop this latter on
# use the above commands to selectively see where errors are occurring.
# and or just watch it if that's what you're into.
echo “see these two sites and related material for why this script is useful or needed”
echo “http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397&page=10”
echo “and”
echo “http://wiki.bitcraze.se/projects:virtualmachine:create_vm“
echo “and Link to current version of this script”
echo “with full Guided Tour through all the commands used throughout”
echo “https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A64GMgcVUKbZrTG2WDWfY_g9vABuRx78ULULu-Ir-kE/edit?usp=sharing”
{
## alert to what's about to happen
echo “###################################”
echo “This script is written for free in the hopes that it will be found useful,”
echo “use it to install all know dependencies for setting up an Android Linux”
echo “development platform for interacting with the Crazyflie Quadcopter”
echo “http://www.bitcraze.se/about/”
echo “Contact S0AndS0 though XDA or”
echo “Contact Michael NA though Google”
echo “for support with this script”
echo “###################################”
echo "You're about to destabilize your distribution";
## confirm with the user
read -r -p "Are you sure? [Y/n]" response
case "$response" in
	[yY][eE][sS]|[yY])
## # if yes, then start risking changes
		;;
	*)
##		# Otherwise exit..
	echo "Good Night"
	exit
	;;
esac
}

### 	make a new repository list in the /etc/apt/ directory, make a new file called wheezy.list and put the path for apt-get to look for new packages
sudo cat > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wheezy.list <<EOF
deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main python
EOF
#### Next is setting some required variables
 : ${USER?} ${HOME?} 
echo 
echo "You are $USER." 
echo "Your home directory is $HOME." 
echo 
echo "If you are reading this message," 
echo "critical environmental variables have been set." 
## more variables to come later
##### run apt-get update
sudo apt-get update
###### Make a file/script to Install all the packages required to run the rest of the script
mkdir -p $HOME/BitcrazeDepends
## # Note when this installs you'll need to restart your lock screen and screen saver to avoid being locked out of your accounts
## Now to add the ability to add ppa’s
echo "Steps to install this:1. Download a script for adding ppa repositories to debian”
wget -cO $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/add-apt-repository.sh.txt http://blog.anantshri.info/content/uploads/2010/09/add-apt-repository.sh.txt
echo "2. Save this file in /usr/sbin/" 
cp $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/add-apt-repository.sh.txt /usr/sbin/add-apt-repository
echo "3. Change permissions to execute" 
chmod o+x /usr/sbin/add-apt-repository
echo "4. Change ownership to root" 
chown root:root /usr/sbin/add-apt-repository
echo "5. Now when ever you need to execute command type" 
echo "$ sudo add-apt-repository ppapa-name"
## Now to add some ppa’s
echo “adding ppa:tortoisehg-ppa/releases to list of available repositories”
sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:tortoisehg-ppa/releases
echo “adding ppa:iztok.jeras/ppa to list of available repositories”
sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:iztok.jeras/ppa
echo “Updating apt-get now”
sudo apt-get update
echo "creating a list of packages to install to your system"
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Package_Install_List <<EOF #!/bin/bash
# I compiled this list from http://wiki.bitcraze.se/projects:virtualmachine:create_vm
# let me know if things need to be added or changed, please and thank you.
sudo apt-get install -y virtualbox-guest-dkms
sudo apt-get install -y virtualbox-guest-x11 
sudo apt-get install -y virtualbox-guest-utils
sudo apt-get install -y mercurial
sudo apt-get install -y sdcc
sudo apt-get install -y python2.7
sudo apt-get install -y python-usb
sudo apt-get install -y python-pygame
sudo apt-get install -y python-qt4
sudo apt-get install -y qt4-designer
sudo apt-get install -y kicad
sudo apt-get install -y build-essential
sudo apt-get install -y build-essential
sudo apt-get install -y meld
EOF
####### Now to make that file executable
echo "making the package install list executable"
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Package_Install_List
####### Now to run the commands listed in that file.
echo "you may run the package install list manually later to keep your system up to date,"
echo "to do so run $ sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Package_Install_List from a terminal window"
echo "for now though this script will automatically take care of the first install of all packages now"
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Package_Install_List
## Now to get the toolchain needed for the Crazyflie firmware
echo “Building small script to download and build toolchain for Crazyfilie firmware”
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_toolchain_DBer <<EOF #!/bin/bash
wget https://launchpad.net/gcc-arm-embed...m-none-eabi-4_7-2013q1-20130313-linux.tar.bz2
tar xjf gcc-arm-none-eabi-4_7-2013q1-20130313-linux.tar.bz2
mkdir -p $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/bin
mv gcc-arm-none-eabi-4_7-2013q1 $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/bin/gcc-arm-none-eabi
EOF
####### Now to make that file executable
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_toolchain_DBer
####### Now to run the commands listed in that file.
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_toolchain_DBer
# Now to add the correct paths so your system can find the toolchain
echo “creating another script that links in the bashrc file so your system can find the toolchain that was just installed”
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/BashRC_linker <<EOF #!/bin/bash
echo -e "\nPATH=\$PATH:$HOME/BitcrazeDepends/bin/gcc-arm-none-eabi/bin" >> ~/.bashrc
source ~/.bashrc
EOF
####### Now to make that file executable
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/BashRC_linker
####### Now to run the commands listed in that file.
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/BashRC_linker
# Now to add udev rules for Crazyradio
echo “adding script to add udev rules for Crazyradio now”
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Udev_Rules <<EOF #!/bin/bash
sudo usermod -a -G plugdev $USER
sudo sh -c 'echo SUBSYSTEM==\"usb\", ATTRS{idVendor}==\"1915\", ATTRS{idProduct}==\"7777\", MODE=\"0664\", GROUP=\"plugdev\" > /etc/udev/rules.d/99-crazyradio.rules'
sudo sh -c 'echo SUBSYSTEM==\"usb\", ATTRS{idVendor}==\"1915\", ATTRS{idProduct}==\"0101\", MODE=\"0664\", GROUP=\"plugdev\" >> /etc/udev/rules.d/99-crazyradio.rules'
EOF
####### Now to make that file executable
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Udev_Rules_linker
####### Now to run the commands listed in that file.
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Udev_Rules
## Checks will need to be added to ensure all has downloaded and installed before the next part, for now ask the user again if they want to continue
echo "If you are seeing this message then part one of this script is done"
echo "Starting part two"
echo "You're about to install extras to your system";
echo "these following steps will clone all availble repos for Crazyflie Crazyradio projects”
echo “ to the projects folder under $HOME/BitcrazeDepends directory”
## confirm with the user
echo "To reiterate the variables"
echo "Your username is $USER"
echo "Your home folder is $HOME"
{
## confirm with the user
read -r -p "Are you sure? [Y/n]" response
case "$response" in
	[yY][eE][sS]|[yY])
## # if yes, then start risking changes
		;;
	*)
##		# Otherwise exit..
	echo "Good Night"
	exit
	;;
esac
}
echo “Creating a small script to clone repos for Crazyflie”
sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_Repo_Cloner <<EOF #!/bin/bash
mkdir -p $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/projects
cd $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/projects
hg clone https://bitbucket.org/bitcraze/crazyflie-pc-client
hg clone https://bitbucket.org/bitcraze/crazyflie-firmware
hg clone https://bitbucket.org/bitcraze/crazyflie-bootloader
hg clone https://bitbucket.org/bitcraze/crazyradio-firmware
EOF
####### Now to make that file executable
sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_Repo_Cloner
####### Now to run the commands listed in that file.
sh $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Crazyflie_Repo_Cloner
echo “Installation Complete?”
echo “###################################”
echo “Use the following Links to research how set up connections”
echo “to control your Crazyflie”
echo “[APP][2.1+][ROOT] Usb Host Controller 0.42”
echo “http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1468531”
echo 
echo “###################################”
#############################
#############################
#########ChangeLog##########
# 06182013 First written
# 06192013 Looks good but untested for the desired purpose
# 06202013 Major restructuring of the ordering of the script


----------



## superdave42 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,

I found those videos on fluid drop based seed dispersal very fascinating.  I was at work until almost midnight last night ( preparing some prototypes to ship, etc.)   so un-fortunately I still have not had a chance to get the Ubuntu touch terminal going or play with this script you made yet.  I guess I'll have time over the weekend to do it,  I may even take a day or 2 off work next week just to focus on this stuff.  ( the work life balance  )

The days are just too short  

I also like watching a "cool" looking script when modding my androids with cool ROMs etc.  I like when the devs put that extra touch in the texts.  programmable shape arms would be neat for dynamically entering dihedral & anahedral states as needed for hover stability and aggressive maneuvering.  I am flying a Hex right now that has built in dihedral and it's great for hover stability but not so great for sport flying,  the Karbonic-X and a few other multi's I've design have no di/ana hedral so they are kind of in between hover stability and performance flying  ( as most other multicopters out there right now)

I have a friend that is always experimenting with annealing techniques for Nitonol and I keep trying to get him to pursue nitonal sheets instead of the wire he's been working with.  That would be neat.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 21, 2013)

superdave42 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found those videos on fluid drop based seed dispersal very fascinating.

Click to collapse



I thought ya might if you've got a stumble upon account; then look up the user "farsite" and follow or subscribe or bookmark the list called "MixedTape" that is where I catalog only the best that I can find for video "educammint(sp?)" Its going on its 2 year birthday so there's over 100 things to tickle the mind and eyes with. Note; there is a bit of entertainment mixed in to keep the educational content from being to dry 



superdave42 said:


> I was at work until almost midnight last night ( preparing some prototypes to ship, etc.)   so un-fortunately I still have not had a chance to get the Ubuntu touch terminal going or play with this script you made yet.  I guess I'll have time over the weekend to do it,  I may even take a day or 2 off work next week just to focus on this stuff.  ( the work life balance  )
> 
> The days are just too short

Click to collapse



No worries and no hurries, though its good to see that you're committed to testing  on the prototypes subject; after running though and keeping my word to the other dev teams ( installing Casual, MapTools, jMonkey, and Openstack in particular order) I'll be adding Blender and some other 3D editing software packages so that developers can use this system/guide to Build/Edit and share 3D design files easily wile still being 100% mobile 
Note: you can already do all this with other guides and resources across the net; I'm just going to make really easy here.
When this happens I'll likely get back into 3D designing stuff again and put some models to our words here; joint designed flying machine if your up to it? Talking more than a few weeks out though because I've still a lot of normal work and work here to get done before I can seriously make any plans of committing to that... Like ya said, the days are too short.



superdave42 said:


> I also like watching a "cool" looking script when modding my androids with cool ROMs etc.  I like when the devs put that extra touch in the texts.

Click to collapse



I think you might find this new version that I dreamed up last night and wrote most of the day through on (yeah when I say "miner editing" I really mean "ridiculous overhaul in ease of use" scroll up to the previous post that I made, I added the new version above the old one, or check the Google Drive version because it's public again and "safe") this new version will make things way easier for you to modify it to work on any of your Linux machines (if you edit and test and it works on your laptops too; upload the changes and I'll make some new copies for those specific builds on Google Docs and here on XDA so that they can then be shared out to their respective Q&A or documentation forums. I see no reason why we can't make this as easy as possible for any new user to Quadcopters to start flying, irregardless of what device they may have to control it with  though for the windows and mac and Iphone/Ipad devices I'll need way more help on as it's not likely to be in Bash commands.



superdave42 said:


> programmable shape arms would be neat for dynamically entering dihedral & anahedral states as needed for hover stability and aggressive maneuvering.  I am flying a Hex right now that has built in dihedral and it's great for hover stability but not so great for sport flying,  the Karbonic-X and a few other multi's I've design have no di/ana hedral so they are kind of in between hover stability and performance flying  ( as most other multicopters out there right now)

Click to collapse



Ok I'm going to have to finish up with my other promises fast, because I want to get into flying one of these and modding too. I think maybe 8 weeks or so... I bet you've seen the one on "FPS Russia" (youtube.com guy that has a lot of fun with guns) that has him remoting a Quad with an Ipad. If not I'll get around to linking in but I'll suggest right now;
Paint-Ball or Air-Soft wars with actual air support, like "call of dutie(s)" or a really scary "no trespassing sine" enforcement  for civilians... kinda one of those bad good ideas, but if done right; it would be one hell of a good time to go out and find one of those kits (a Quad with paint-ball gun attached) and controller when paint-balling and really make people "rue the day" they chose to go after my teams flag... Hope you can see what I'm seeing because on the opposing side it would totally be a "WTF" moment and if one where to have cameras throughout, it would make one good youtube channel to have for a live feed of the different angles, get the viewers to make the compilations or get a volunteer to do it and it would be fantastic. 



superdave42 said:


> I have a friend that is always experimenting with annealing techniques for Nitonol and I keep trying to get him to pursue nitonal sheets instead of the wire he's been working with.  That would be neat.

Click to collapse



Well I can understand the preferences of both sides; on one had the sheets would reduce mass and wait and decrease points of failure, But, from my findings into what "they're" currently calling "4D Printing" (check it out on ted.com) and what I already know through "arts and crafts" (which includes (but is not a complete list of) croshay(sh?), knitting, sewing, and wire working for small pendants and cellphone stands) I think your friend may be onto something that could be more robust in features, think of the way an octopus has very minute control over not just the colour pattern but also the pattern of textures across its entire body (I'll link in some videos if I get the chance) I think it would be far easier to "weave" the wires into a few stacked layers (like putting on 5 fish net shirts) and attaching control points at regular intervals so that the stacked layers can pull and leverage against one another (like "goos bumps" or how the toungs(sp?) mussels move) then put one outer coating to protect and not let air though the membrain(sp?) And we would have a skinning technique(s) that could then be replied and modified for other applications; such as active ware clothing that auto vents without the aid of separate power source (just got to dial in the heat sensitivity) or body armor that tenses up around an impact (this would require an "active system" to accomplish) or around an open wound to protect from damage or prolong the time between point of wound and time of expiration without aid... yeah so I think the stuff is cool and if I had access to labs and teams I'd be elbow deep in changing things for the better  maybe have your friend stop by, could get ya all aboard this "cross pollination dev experience" and maybe make something new to the world here 

Hopefully you've already seen the changes and everything that I've done up to the point of this reply (had to shut off my computer for a little wile for cooling) then I got to work on this post on the mobile side I'll be starting my work "week" soon so help and writing will be slow and short/quick updates when that happens. Which seems like it will work out great on timing for us; because you'll have a few days to play with this on your days off while I'm not making any edits to it.

Update 6pm myTime- I'll be on the task of scripting up installing Java to Linux/Android most of the rest of the night and coming days but will still be around for support and questions.

Update 9pm myTime- so I've got a clearer view of what I can get accomplished, realistically, now that I've got my work schedule. Monday though Thursday I'll have some free time, lots of it on Tuesday for support and updates; the weekends, this upcoming one and next one (including Friday) I've thankfully been given enough work hours that I'll be able to do more than pay my bills   and maybe start saving up for a Quadcopter myself  so I can actively test with you. 
Oh and I don't know if "guest" viewers have the permissions to "view revision history" which is only available on the PC side of Google Drive, but I digress, if you can view the change history, then you can watch nearly every step that I took to change it into what it is now; just imagine Bob Ross from PBS talking you though it because I don't have the set up to do instructional videos yet, but if I do then I'll try to put'em up here or at Khan Academy as they'd likely get some hits in the beginner Linux community 

Update 11pm myTime- ...ok last update for tonight because I've work tomorrow.
Started in on massively modifying and adding the "new script" I'm writing for Java dependent projects after my last set of updates to this post, I should be done cooking up that "Cookie Recipe" by Tuesday (I hope) and then be able to add options in for all the different Dev projects that I'm trying to help support to install those in one easy package... soon I'll be looking for some help in packing these up into an Android App that I'll update with more script packs as I write and have them tested (here first of course), probably monthly update cycle for that. This is a future goal but will pursue. And yes the app will be here first in alpha and beta when I get it fleshed out then be brought to the Google Market place if people take a liking to it; all of which I plan to make free and without adds (if I can help it) sooo, to any reader that's thinking "I can help with that" or something similar, I say "right on, get in touch and let's change this world" main goals for this app will be
Guiding new users though any of the methods in this guide by way of eBook (or similar functioning full screen text with low memory usage) and an "Install Wizard" for new Linux Android user and a "Dash Board" for; opening/editing and running any of the install scripts (for some), and for performing "Manual Install" steps such as re-partitioning or adjusting virtual disk image sizes, and compiling local repos or back-ups of the Linux OS 
So three main tabs or screens for displaying or interacting with the mundain parts of setting up your own Linux environment and customize it all from one app. I'll also want to add features that involve rooting Android to Android and what I will call for right now "Hack-Stack" a pen-testers mobile Linux experience that will allow for mobile development in Rooting, Hacking, and wireless Security. Hope I've got all your brains a churning on how amazing this could be for all of us.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## superdave42 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bob Ross FTW!
awesome.

I have a couple minutes of free time at the moment and am going to read up on how to use the script.  like how to run it


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 21, 2013)

superdave42 said:


> Bob Ross FTW!
> awesome.
> 
> I have a couple minutes of free time at the moment and am going to read up on how to use the script.  like how to run it

Click to collapse



If only he where still around with the joy of painting, instead his ghost should guide you though the joys of scripting  (this is what I imagine when I get one of those "happy little errors" when debugging scripts)

Oh and to run the script from the command line it should be something like : 
sh /path/to/file/This_Script
Or
Sudo sh /path/to/file/This_Script

And then anything that has an "echo" command in front of it will start displaying the intro text and first "yes/no" option.
If ya find a command that you don't know what it's supposed to do then go ahead and comment directly on it by; highlighting it and hitting the "speech bubble" icon and I'll try to explain it.

I had a little time to respond to this post wile on "Lunch" but I've a long shift tonight so it'll be a few more hours before I can get back to a computer and XDA in any useful fashion. I'll try to get on though and at least change the permissions for viewing on the new script I'm compiling for Java, its not anything special just yet, but it'll be good for comparisons and some new commands to see in action too.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now working on Scripting installers and tutorials for beginner scripting for; Bash, Python, and Java for Android and Linux
Also working on porting; Crazyflie-Quadcopter, Andoid-Casual, Maptools-MMO table top game maker and hoaster, jMonkey JDK, and Openstack-cloud services to run on Android.

Update 06212013- Working on the Java install script 100% real time here currently it looks Identical to the Crazyflie install script but with more colors for easy reading and so I can edit it easier for the new task at hand I'll be posting the link to the guide(s) that I'm resourcing for translating to something bash can do repeatedly. Commenting is enabled there and you all can always comment here too. I'll be getting round to the "template" version/guide on one of my "short days" 
oh and superdave42, don't worry to much about it being a flood of info; I put in all the preemptive help and support because you'll have the time soon and I'll be working so it'll work out like working opposite shifts  and if we get one or two more to join in then work wont ever stop  and I'll have a hard time keeping up

Update 06222013- got a little time before work so here is the link to the guide that I'm resourcing to make the "Java install from source script" I've already used instructions very similar to install "Java" headless to ARM Android Linux so you all can follow instructions from that link wile you're waiting for me to script it up into a "one click" install.
Note this one, upon finishing, will work for any ARM and then I'll make a version for PC too so QEMU users can install from source as well  

And to make mods to the Crazyflie script (I may have already stated this earlier) just run through the first part, where it writes the different parts of itself to the " BitcrazeDepends" folder ... 


			
				Crazyflie_Script said:
			
		

> sudo cat > $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Repo_Mod

Click to collapse



To


			
				Crazyflie_Script said:
			
		

> sudo chmod +x $HOME/BitcrazeDepends/Script_Runner
> EOF

Click to collapse



And then hit no when it asks


			
				Crazyflie_Script said:
			
		

> Would you like to continue in auto mode? [Y/n]

Click to collapse



Then make your edits to the unpacked parts in the "BitcrazeDepends" folder with a text editor, either andoid or linux works for this, and then run "Script_Runner" to run your edits in "auto-mode"
If the edits you do make things work better, then, you can edit the master copy and always have a way to unpack and install on that type of device.  

Update 3pm myTime- found out that I'm only working a "half day" so I'll be able to be on line most of the night for writing and support 
and a few hours latter


			
				Comment from JavaInstall from source Script I'm writing said:
			
		

> Using this
> http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/7u25-b15/jdk-7u25-linux-arm-sfp.tar.gz
> and
> http://www.java.net/download/JavaFXarm/jdk-8-ea-b36e-linux-arm-hflt-29_nov_2012.tar.gz
> ...

Click to collapse



readers should note that this will, upon, completion allow you access to both Java soft float version 7 and Java hard float version 8.
Why is this important?
Well with Java 7 SF, you'll have a "stable" and well tested to run and compile Java written files or even Java dependent software packages; such as jMonkey and Netbeans (though these two programs specifically can also have there dependencies met with openJDK and family of openJRE installed though apt-get, with no modifications to Debian or Ubuntu's repositories) and many more that can't have their dependencies met with openJDK versions of Java.
And.
With Java 8 HF, you'll have a "testing" version that should support running JAR files; such as MapTools and the above list of other Java dependent programs.
Why are there two that will be installed?
Because this will allow for the greatest amount of compatibility between all current projects that I've decided to support and port to Android ARM Linux and it will give any user the chance to test multiple versions of Java on their devices; compatibility differs between devices. 

Currently the script that I'm speaking of is incomplete and not ready for testing, but, this is what I'll be doing tonight and for the next few days. But you all can watch me through it all together on Google Docs or follow the links to the guides that are elsewhere and do it manually if you just want to get on with playing with Java 

Update 6pm myTime- Lots of editing but it's starting to take shape. All the Purple highlighted text in Recompiled-JavaInstallerDebianSqueeze on Google docs are the additions/edits to CrasyflieInstallScriptForSqueeze and all the Orange highlighted text is text that will be changed or removed, and gray highlighted text will be things that don't really need changing.
 I'll be keeping the "Recompiled" version around for reference and education source for others on how to make modifications for other purposes successfully and then make a new copy that can be used for the stated purpose.
Until then and even after I post the completed version; Don't try to run Recompiled-JavaInstallerDebianSqueeze because it's not going to do anything good.

Update 06232013- I put in a full days work. But over lunch updated the readers at rptools of my progress~
http://forums.rptools.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18619&p=242913#p242913
~it had been a little wile... I'll be seeing about putting some more work into the Java install script and I'll have most of tomorrow night to flesh it out the rest of the way 

Update 06242013- Had another work shift run a bit long (yeah more money  ) but I managed to polish up the first of a long line of Java instal from source script. Curently you'll find it here~
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JaIGZHtiCJNYwB0sUiwSCsXyfDqYlNvw2Ho4rh0opSo/edit?usp=sharing
~ and it should install Java 7u21 soft float ARM for Linux android and Raspberry Pi... I'll be testing it tomorrow morning as it's almost here (the morning that is) in my time zone and post the results


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Who Likes Java and want's it easy on ARM?*

So after some many days (weeks that turned to months) there is now hope for those that want to install Java 7 ARM (soft float) to their Android devices running Linux and Raspberry Pi without all the hassle of doing the "manual install of to many commands"... instead I've taken the directions for installing Java from source and translated it into a "one click" script that can be run with one command and two yes answers to the prompts that will prompt you "do you want to continue"
This is still a ruff draft but should be functional

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JaIGZHtiCJNYwB0sUiwSCsXyfDqYlNvw2Ho4rh0opSo/edit?usp=sharing

just copy past into a blank document and run with ssh or in a terminal window and it'll ask you two times to continue; just hit "y" and enter if you want to test it and start running or compiling Java on your ARM hardware without all the hassle of learning how to install it the hard way 

I'll be adding some more fun and functional updates to the script so that we can try previous versions and the latest one Java 8; which supports hard float (which seems to be a winner in many of the communities that wish to run pre-compiled Java apps and scripts that where originally found only on PC versions of Linux and Windows), when I'm done testing some of the functionality and compatibility of Java 7. And there will be automatic switches or directions included for easy switching between installed versions of Java so we can all test which works best for our specific devices so that we can get as many devices ready for developing and testing the limits of what can be done with Java on ARM.


Currently I'll be testing Maptools with this, then I'll be re-testing jMonkey, then I'll be testing Casual, then I'll be adding other fun things such as Blinder and other user/reader requested things that are related to porting things to ARM and Linux Android as a whole  
Furthermore I'm also re-opening my work in Pen-Testing and those that have requested info on that will be receiving emails/PM's with my progress and testing results of what can be done for that field. This is for the security professionals that don't want to lug around a laptop or set up a remote way of running some of the network security testing without something that attracts a whole lot of attention from those that are being investigated. But dew to some of the missuses this is on a more privet setting for now... that is until I've got it all easy for people to just install and play with to test their own home security.

Update 06252013- so I've tested the install script for Java 7 ARM and it has some weird '?'s that come in threes... kinda odd, and the download doesn't work unless you go to the Java web address and accept their licens agreement first, then the download part of the script will work, I'll be adding instructions within the script to avoid anyone having a bad download error from coming up.
I've also documented much of adding pentesting stuff and am going to beguin testing when I get my WiFi router reset to "punching bag" settings 

Update 06262012- Still writing some replies to those that have contacted me off thread. And testing *All* of my recent script edits... already seeing some strangeness but nothing broken so far...a few hours latter; found some broken things in both scripts, turns out the place holder in google docs for comments get pasted over; fixed everything that I found causing errors, now testing Java and Crazyflie installer scripts again 

Update 06272013- The Java installer is still on the "operation table" because the download from the main site requires that you agree to their licencing agreement. I'll be looking/digging though the archive download mirrors for one that we all can directly download from. Until then readers and script testers can still use the "parts" of the script if you (the reader) puts the download from Java (the tar.gz file) into "/usr/lib/vm" after the script has run though the "first part" (when it unpackes itself into $HOME/Java7ARM/") then hit "n" or "no" to exit without running auto mode and run though a modified auto install... I'll post more details about this after work today, maybe, and get to rewriting it too.
On a happier/exciting note; I've been contacted by someone though the Maptools forums who has much more experience with making user interface control for Android (buttons) and their willing to help us all with making the "copainion to linux" app a reality. I still have much in the way of work to do down this "branch" of development. However, I've been compiling all the features that other users want and my own expectations of what this app should be doing (it's going to be mind blowing for other devs that want to run free and mobile) and I'll be shearing the "outline" (with pictures) of what this app will likely look like so readers know what to be looking forward to downloading from the app store 
On this tangent; I'm still looking for testers and a few more designers to join this dev "A Team" I'm building to fully explore all the things that we can do with mobile Linux (about 1 to 3 more individuals) and if you (the reader) wishes to test or help code this new Android App and get in on the "ground floor" then feel free to contact me through any of the many methods available. 
~The first things that are on my list of things to build into this app are; a package installer, repo list modifier, and RDP modified to display specific windows or desktops at the correct resolution for each device. These features will make apt-get commands though the Andoid GUI and likely have similarities to "synaptic package manager" in how it "feels" to the user; meaning it's going to be way friendlier for "new" Linux users to set up their personal mobile dev platform with button pushes instead of command line commands. And the modified RDP should get us faster screen response times and better use of each different Android device's screen resolution.
~~ future updates to this app will also include video and audio support. I've been looking into this and now think it shouldn't be to difficult to get working...

Update 06272013 8am myTime- I found out that I've the day off from work today  sooooo I'll be online all day for support with anything having to do with my work here on XDA and Maptools so feel free to hit me up readers if you got questions or specific issues and I'll do my best to help wile I'm running tests and re-writes of my scripts.
Update (a little wile latter) muuuwaahaahaa.... stackoverflow for the win, I think I'll be able to do the Java install *Fully* automatic now... edits and tests and progress report coming soon to a thread near you ;D
Update 10pm myTime- last one for tonight anywhere for me. I've some responces pending all over the place but I've work so sleep is the next thing for me after this update...
So stack overflow has a "posible" solution but is going to require some very clever re-writing befor it'll work; discoverd this to be very true for Java 7 not long after my last update. So I wrote a new one start to finish, debuged it, and tested it, and debuged it (a few times on each of the last ones) and now think it may very well be "near" done (my network died a few times so I'll have to test it again to be sure it's truly done. Be back tomorrow at somepoint I'm sure  
Edit: Link to new Maptools and Java 7 install script below 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W0Hb9B_MNs5CAFxoL_IaCVnmN1BWVvokBYViYlwBXOU/edit

Update 07012013- been doing lots of work at my job, which is nice and all... Also been doing lots of test runs of the above script and massive debugging; most of the parts work just fine, just have a few more errors to code around and it should work  I'll be at it all day tomorrow so it had better be done 

Update 07032013- I've re-installed Linux to my other device (Epic 4G) trying out Lenny; this should help with me building more compatible scripts and possibly edits to the guide as well. A few hours later... Off from work and getting down on more debugging of installers.

Update 07042013- ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Big Note About the scripts that I'm writing for ARM
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~ So Google docs introduces lots of strange characters into the text that you can't see easily; these "strange characters" are then being read and interpreted and are essentially corrupting the script and what it's supposed to do; causing all sorts of errors for users and myself.
~ How do we solve this?
~ I'll be uploading ".txt" formatted versions of All the scripts that I currently have public on Google docs and linking them into this post here and "the guide" as well so that anyone with a rooted Android phone or Raspberry Pi may then download a non-corrupt version of the following scripts with two different methods...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 * ~Corrupt ~* CrazyFlieInstallerARM * ~Corrupt ~* 
 * ~Corrupt ~* JavaSourceInstallARM * ~Corrupt ~* 
 * ~Corrupt ~* jMonkeyInstallerARM * ~Corrupt ~* 
 * ~Corrupt ~* MaptoolsInstallerARM * ~Corrupt ~* 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~Method 1~~~~~~~~~~
use the above "corrupt" versions from Google docs on a PC
- mouse over to "File"
- mouse down to "Download as >"
- click on "Plain Text (.txt)"
- download and then transfer to your device
- on the Android device --
-- rename the script from " *.txt " to " *.sh " with a file browser
-- open a terminal window and type "deb"
-- log in as your user that isn't root but has sudo permissions 
-- use the " ls " command to navigate to the script file was renamed
-- example : " ls /sdcard/Adev/Scripts/ "
-- when you've found the script that you want to run then use " sh " 
-- example : " sh /sdcard/Adev/Scrips/MaptoolsInstallerARM.sh "
--- if you see "???" before and after lines on the running script
--- then it's got something funkiness in it and you should try "Method 2"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~Method 2~~~~~~~~~~
use the following links and just copy past into a new "blank file"
CrazyFlieInstallerARM
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKQkxnZkJFUUJxc0k/edit?usp=sharing

JavaSourceInstallARM
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKTFNsRU00Z1BNeEE/edit?usp=sharing

jMonkeyInstallerARM
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKN3lUemVITldudGs/edit?usp=sharing

MaptoolsInstallerARM
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKWk1MeU0yNXZZbnM/edit?usp=sharing

-- or --
use the links with a "wget" command in a terminal window (Android or Linux "wget" works  )
cd /sdcard/ADev/Scripts
wget -c https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKQkxnZkJFUUJxc0k/edit?usp=sharing

Hope this helps with running these scripts without errors leaking in and messing with what we're all trying to do here 

Update 07052013- I've some work to do today but I'll be around with an update for the maptools install script... Which is working much better 

Update 07062013- the ppa that I've been trying to use seems to be in a many year battle with Oracle. There's quite a bit of "it's up" and "it's down again" for months on end. I'll be looking at the "install from source" scripts I've been working on and figure out the "install" portion wile I'm camping this weekend  get that figured out and just have people download Java with an Android web browser; then script in a "find to install"...be back in a few days...

Update 07162013- good news on the Java install script; had to majorly re-write and debug but it now produces Java related errors  which I'm calling a good thing  because that means I've only a little bit more to debug... Link to new script will be here shortly and screen shots when it runs completely


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Safe to Run !!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> #!/bin/bash
> echo "As Always happy hacking and modding"
> ...

Click to collapse



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Safe to Run !!!

Copy everything between the " ~~~~ " sections and Past it into a "blank file" onto your device's SD card; rename it something like "ARM_JDK_Installer"
I usually put scripts in the following path --
/sdcard/Adev/Scripts
-- then login into a Linux terminal (be sure you are not in an Android Terminal) and then login as your normal user with sudo permissions and run with the following command
sh /sdcard/Adev/Scripts/ARM_JDK_Installer
and then type in your password and hit " y " and enter until finished (about 15 minuets)
then try running Java dependent software  on your Android or Raspberry Pi

Screen Shots to come:


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jul 20, 2013)

Updates; lots of'em

Java's JDK for ARM works on Android
Maptools works on Android
jMonkey works on Android
Casual is now being ported to work on Android --
-- see pages 25 and 26 for updates 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2297900

[ROOT[RECOVERY] Loki + TWRP + Motochopper  CASUAL-R527b  release:27May13
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-- I'll be working throughout the day today (07202013) on scripting up an installer for Android and Raspberry Pi (ARM Linux devices) and keeping them updated over there for a while. Look for links to new scripts there until I copy and update this thread here.
Note: its been hard keeping up with myself and all the different projects I'm supporting so, if you the reader have any questions, then ask away  I'll eventually be adding this all into the Main Guide

Update a few hours later- been doing lots of screen captures; expect links soon 
Update a few hours later-
Links to all screen captures I've uploaded for all projects I'm working on

~~~~~~
Desktop_Blank
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKQjRxX1ZnQjdiUmc/edit?usp=sharing

Longin_With_Remmina
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKY2JXd3JBWWVfUFE/edit?usp=sharing

LS_of_scripts
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKQk1qWGxXaFJMRWs/edit?usp=sharing

Before_Updating_JDK_InstallScript
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKc09fWDRrbm5IRjA/edit?usp=sharing

jMonkey_ARM_Starting
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKZXViZGMzeUVBVWc/edit?usp=sharing

jMonkey_ARM_Started
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKTFgwdE0wMjRRQWs/edit?usp=sharing

InstallCasual_Manually_before
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKREF6VHlQWVVGNnM/edit?usp=sharing

Install_CasualARM_inProgress01
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKYVkyYmpjdUlZZlk/edit?usp=sharing

Install_CasualARM_inProgress02
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKclJoQ242akxYYzQ/edit?usp=sharing

Install_Casual_inProgress03
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKalRQVm9XRVE1NDA/edit?usp=sharing

After_Updating_JDK_InstallScript
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKazVzQV95Vkw3TWs/edit?usp=sharing

Maptools_ARM_Befor_Starting
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKcF9vN0M5bE4xb0E/edit?usp=sharing

Maptools_ARM_Started_01
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKaTFVeXRLaTZJeTg/edit?usp=sharing

Maptools_ARM_Started_02
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKZUo2T2ZFY293WUU/edit?usp=sharing

Maptools_ARM_Started_03
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKdDktOFBNazk3ZU0/edit?usp=sharing

Maptools_ARM_Started_04
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKZ3pOZTMydGFnd28/edit?usp=sharing

Maptools_ARM_Started_05
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKLUw5Vlh5V2U1Zm8/edit?usp=sharing

Maptools_ARM_Started_06
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B46yVbeWkbYKd1RrX2t4YXJSOEk/edit?usp=sharing

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now working on Scripting installers and tutorials for beginner scripting for; Bash, Python, and Java for Android and Linux
Also working on porting; Crazyflie-Quadcopter, Andoid-Casual, Maptools-MMO table top game maker and hoaster, jMonkey JDK, and Openstack-cloud services to run on Android.


----------



## kagashe (Jul 24, 2013)

*Ubuntu Precise binary-armel Packages.gz was corrupt.*

Hi,

I am trying to install Ubuntu Precise on my Samsung Galaxy 5 Mobile. I am getting the following error:
W: h t tp: / / ports. ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/binary-armel/Packages.gz was corrupt(14-Mar-2010)
I: Retrieving Packagescount to -1
E: Couldn't download dists/precise/main/binary-armel/Packages
Error during first installation stage. Aborted...
# Retreving Release
I: Retrieving Packages

I have aborted and now trying to install Debian. My net connection is slow through GSM and it is going to take time.

In Debian I am stuck up with following error:
W: h t t p:// ftp.de. debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/ncurses-bin_5.7+20100313-5_armrl.deb was corrupt
W: Couldn't download package ncurses-bin (ver 5.7-20100313-5 arc armel)

Please tell me what to do if one package is found corrupt (may be due to slow speed internet) and the installation is stuck up.

Update on 26th July 2013
I could install Debian and add andromize-lxde also. The Iceweasel is not suitable for my phone and I am happy to use Android Browser. I could use Leafpad. I could also login to the LXDE Desktop from my Ubuntu Laptop using Remmina Remote Desktop client. I am thinking how to use the Debian installation for something I can't do using Android Applications.

Kamalakar


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jul 24, 2013)

kagashe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to install Ubuntu Precise on my Samsung Galaxy 5 Mobile. I am getting the following error:
> W: h t tp: / / ports. ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/binary-armel/Packages.gz was corrupt(14-Mar-2010)
> ...

Click to collapse



Currently the only solution I have is to try re-downloading/re-installing.

I have run across these errors from time to time too. And I also have a slow net connection. One thing I've done in the past is; pop down to a business that has open Wi-Fi and tap into it for 30 minuets or so... once you've got the OS installed you can run "apt-get install" and "apt-get --fix-missing" to re-download missing or corrupt packages.

I'll be back after work to help some more 

Edit 4 pm myTime- and I'm back...
Sooooo I'll be booting up my PC and poking round in the boot scripts that Debian Kit uses~~
Link to the dev's source for Debian Kit
http://sourceforge.net/projects/debian-kit/
Link to script that seems to need a re-download upon error thing added
http://sourceforge.net/p/debian-kit/code/ci/master/tree/kit/mk-debian

~~and seeing if I can't do something of an edit to it so it re-tries on bad downloads (links to guides that I find useful will be added too  ) ...

Link to redirection (general bash)
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-one-liners-explained-part-three/

Notes/Ramblings: I'll be adding commands that are relevant and notes bellow...

I'm thinking that some clever use of pipes " | " and the "find" command and redirection(s) of errors to a file and a user prompt to delete bad files to download new ones; will make a doable "patch"... the developer of Debian Kit is much better at this programing and scripting thing but it seems like something worth trying for education 
Update 07262013____saw your edit  ____


kagashe said:


> Update on 26th July 2013
> I could install Debian and add andromize-lxde also. The Iceweasel is not suitable for my phone and I am happy to use Android Browser. I could use Leafpad. I could also login to the LXDE Desktop from my Ubuntu Laptop using Remmina Remote Desktop client. I am thinking how to use the Debian installation for something I can't do using Android Applications.
> 
> Kamalakar

Click to collapse



Good deal, I'm glad Debian worked better than Ubuntu (Ubuntu I've only been able to test on one of my devices because my other always has errors on install) and that the connections all work for you is great news  

I've run across guides for updating Iceweasel; think I might have a link in section 4 on that.

On the topic of what you can start doing with this that Android currently doesn't have "full" capabilities of doing without Linux installed; you can try either one of the Java JDK installers that I wrote up (directions are in previous posts on this page (11)) and get started down the path of App development or just play around with games that where written in Java (jar files and the like) ... I've also another script for remote controlling quad-copters but that one is a bit messed at this point... and there is always "pen-testing" lots of scary things you can do now on that subject now that Linux is in the palm of your hand.

I'm always looking to expand on what is possible; so if ya got a special request, I can see if I'm up to the task 

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 2, 2013)

Update 08212013- like I said I've been blessed with more work hours so updates where a bit slow. That being said I've put up some networking test info for maptools in the maptools forum, looks really good. Also been reading up on putty and how that might reduce lag on device's local RDP; though lag on the PC side is minimal . And also dug up this guide https://wiki.debian.org/OpenStackHowto?action=recall&rev=2 from the vaults of wiki edit history, this guide looks to be written in "plain English" so I'll be checking it out for Openstack compatibility and if it's a win I'll script up some installers for us all to use 

Update 08152013- checked up on the unpacking of the crazyflie installer and found one error, fixed it on google drive and everything should be good now. If you where running a version of the script before this point, then delete the old folder and its contents that the script unpacks to and recopy from google docs and re-run; should be that easy.
I've a long work week scheduled this upcoming week so major changes to scripts is unlikely, however, I'll be on to answer questions and provide minor edits. My focus is now re-shifting to Casual and Openstack on Debian Kit again so look to the future for updates relating to that.

Update 08142013- the script for crazy fly quad copters has been checked against the raspberry pi guides for installing headless. All components look good and all that is left is organizing the script runner and mover and permission fixer. I'll be getting to that tonight and running the first test of installation and reporting back after work  till then people may use the script and related guides to manually move and run the parts; I'll be releasing the edits/notes that I took to accomplish this soon too...
Update 08142013 8pm- finished drafting up the crazyflie installer and ran the first test run. Looks like adduser part might need sudo put in front of the command and I need more space on my install of linux because it started complaining that 5mb wasn't enough space to download things to  ah well. But aside from that it looks good and is up on google docs for any raspberry pi or android/linux to try out. I'll be doing a wipe on my device and starting fresh for another test run soon.

Update 08122013- Pen-tester's environment installer script has been tested and found working  it took all night to install everything from the different repos but it works. This means that even if you've installed Debian Kit you can still enjoy all the fun things that backtrack and Kali and others make available to their distributions, some of the programs may not work on some devices but I'll be testing many of them to see if they at least see the outside world. Public realise to link will be posted shortly of PM me for a link to the preview.

Update 08102013- Until I get google command line down and tested use the following link
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qJoHdU_11iJeZ84JiPbCDiKkRyfxbU_cQ3e6I2mO5BE/edit?usp=sharing
to keep up with all the mods that I make scripted. Options 1-4 in the script should work just fine  Options 0 and 5-7 don't work just yet, future updates will complete them and Options 8+ will be used for more mods that I write up or are requested by others.

Update 08082013- So I've gotten a bit smarter... " \ " effectively allows one to escape hangups when writing " ` " or " #!/bin/* " from one file to another ( really I checked my notes ...  ) this means that an all in one mod script will be availible shortly among other things that I've been working on these past few days; links will appear shortly in this post...

Update 08052013- fixed the dates in post (was living in a different time zone?) Looks like wget as a way of keeping parts of script modules from prematurely running is out... Now looking to Google to solve this problem with Google command line
http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/


Update 08042013- https://app.box.com/s/th9igqj8hcwz4a6mxr06 trying this one for hosting files in such a way that they don't get corrupted... testing a wget with it and will report back ... and that didn't work... now back to looking up ways to pull just one file off github; hopefully there's something out there for that...

Update 08032013- ok so wget doesn't like Google drive or git hub as far as I can get to run... trying another method, script should be updated by the end of the night if I've any say about it 
~~ Update latter this night- Updated the bellow link, script should work to a point... some things will need debuging but I'll be updating those and the bellow link as those updates come to being...

Update 08012013- I've been working hard at organizing things for a big re-syncing; I'll be doing that in a few days.
Currently I've a new all in one mod script for ARM Linux
http://dl.xda-developers.com/attach...00/51fdf6cd/2/1/6/3/5/6/5/ARM_Linux_Moder.txt
Use it to keep updated on what I've made scripted.
More updates soon...

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## Almazick (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know if that's the right place for it but I installed today a full blown LNMP server (nginx, mysql, php) and it works great over WiFi.  I'm using Tmobile Galaxy S3 and now I'd like to be able to access my web server thru 4G connection. Now I have no idea how to access webserver from 4G connection. So far I tried the following in android 4.1.2

iptables -I INPUT -s 11.22.33.44.55 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
so I got an error "FIX ME! implement getprotobyname() bionic/libc/bionic/stubs.c:484"

Then I checked iptables by the following command iptables -L INPUT -nv and it looks like iptables got set, it's showing that port 80 is open. Now what m'I missing? What's the proper way to set iptables to be able to see web server from outside using 4G?
Thank you in advance


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 22, 2013)

Almazick said:


> I don't know if that's the right place for it but I installed today a full blown LNMP server (nginx, mysql, php) and it works great over WiFi.  I'm using Tmobile Galaxy S3 and now I'd like to be able to access my web server thru 4G connection. Now I have no idea how to access webserver from 4G connection. So far I tried the following in android 4.1.2

Click to collapse



   Very cool :thumbup: could you provide instructions or links to the guides that you used? I've been looking round this 4G related thing for a bit now, and you're on the right track with IP tables, but for _ other _ projects...  



Almazick said:


> iptables -I INPUT -s 11.22.33.44.55 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
> so I got an error "FIX ME! implement getprotobyname() bionic/libc/bionic/stubs.c:484"

Click to collapse



I'm looking into it  ...
One app that might be useful in getting a port opened or routed correctly is "Port Forwarder" 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=at.bherbst.net&hl=en
This is what I've been using to open port 8070 and rout it to 7080 on the Linux side, works good on the wifi, still have yet to do enough testing to say it works for 3G/4G though... note the above port numbers are set to that because there is a "sweet spot" of ports that you can mess with, anything bellow a certain number and you'll get errors and time outs and anything above another numbered port and some devices toast up errors too, I'll have to dig to find those ranges if you nead'em... oh and if my memory serves, there maybe a way to "listen" on what ever port 4G usually comes in on, think I saw a really long guide about 4G wifi tethering hack sometime ago that talked about this.



Almazick said:


> Then I checked iptables by the following command iptables -L INPUT -nv and it looks like iptables got set, it's showing that port 80 is open. Now what m'I missing? What's the proper way to set iptables to be able to see web server from outside using 4G?
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



I would try a port forward of 80 to some other numbered port and make the connections to that... but like I said I'm catching up in some ways, though, if it works it'll be really cool 

Bellow are a list of links that I've been reading up on to try and catch up with ya  let me know if there be better reference material and I'll see about scripting up an installer for it all so it's quick and painless the next time around 
http://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how...sql-and-php-server-on-a-debian-6-squeeze-vps/
http://www.servermom.com/easiest-way-to-install-lamp-and-lnmp-stack-on-ubuntu/153/
http://www.zayblog.com/computer-and...d-on-a-lnmp-linux-niginx-mysql-php-fpm-stack/

I'm off from normal work duties today so you'll have much of my attention and time. I'll be online all day so make the best of it, maybe upload or PM or email logs/dumps so I can go over all the steps and errors with you? 

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## Almazick (Aug 22, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Very cool :thumbup: could you provide instructions or links to the guides that you used? I've been looking round this 4G related thing for a bit now, and you're on the right track with IP tables, but for _ other _ projects...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I only found out today about Debian Kit but I used Lil Debi from Google Play but I'm sure LNMP can be easily be installed in Debian Kit.  I don't use linux GUI only CLI and WebMin which is easy to use.  The hardest part was to install mysql.  It took me many hours to find the answer but after all I found chroot can't give access to sockets.  Only group ID 3003 can have access to sockets.  So if you intend to install MySql and it doesn't work, make sure before installing it, add MySql in 3003 group which you must create if it doesn't exist.  I can make a script which LNMP can be easily installed but I only tried Lil Debi and didn't use Debian Kit.  If you need help let me know.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 22, 2013)

Almazick said:


> I only found out today about Debian Kit but I used Lil Debi from Google Play but I'm sure LNMP can be easily be installed in Debian Kit.  I don't use linux GUI only CLI and WebMin which is easy to use.  The hardest part was to install mysql.  It took me many hours to find the answer but after all I found chroot can't give access to sockets.  Only group ID 3003 can have access to sockets.  So if you intend to install MySql and it doesn't work, make sure before installing it, add MySql in 3003 group which you must create if it doesn't exist.  I can make a script which LNMP can be easily installed but I only tried Lil Debi and didn't use Debian Kit.  If you need help let me know.

Click to collapse



Debian Kit is the best one I've tried so far (and I've tried a bunch) it mounts all the file/folder structure of Linux onto the root directory (very clever "short-cuts") from the SD card (meaning that if you use the manuel install to a partition option, you could have 30 gigs of space dedicated to Linux or more) and it's been the most compatible between devices. I've done the chroot thing a few times, was finicky on my myTouch and the error reports never lead to a solution when it was running fine and hit a bump...

Did you have to install from source for MySql? And I'm guessing group 3003 is the number assignment for a group that needs permissions within that package?

If ya write it I'll try it. Currently I've got to reinstall linux again, only a few kb left out of 8 gigs, dew to heavy testing. Should take an hour or two for this device to be up and running again, if you've something ready before then, then I've a second device (nearly un-modded Linux install) ready for testing. I'll be turning on Ubuntu on the desktop side too and reading up on everything... oh and with your permission when you've got a working installer for ARM I would like to include it in the main guide here and related scripts for others to use please. Certainly put your sig/info into it and related credits and we can expand easiness of Linux wile ensuring credit goes where it should 

Note: first posted on the device that doesn't do the fancy spell correct thing X-P

Edit 4 pm myTime- up and running again. I'll be reviewing and following guides that I've found and reporting back soon (I hope) next full day off will be this Saturday so if we don't get it in the next 8 hours or so, then that'll be when I can do more heavy testing.

Update 5pm myTime- checking out putty for connecting in from Windows, and starting the download of packages to get this done. Will this go off my ISP when properly configured or will I need to find a service provider to connect to this from outside a local WiFi network?

Edit 6pm myTime- looks like there be a guide to answer my last question ....
http://www.servermom.com/how-to-install-and-setup-bind9-on-ubuntu-server/136/



Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## Almazick (Aug 23, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Debian Kit is the best one I've tried so far (and I've tried a bunch) it mounts all the file/folder structure of Linux onto the root directory (very clever "short-cuts") from the SD card (meaning that if you use the manuel install to a partition option, you could have 30 gigs of space dedicated to Linux or more) and it's been the most compatible between devices. I've done the chroot thing a few times, was finicky on my myTouch and the error reports never lead to a solution when it was running fine and hit a bump...
> 
> Did you have to install from source for MySql? And I'm guessing group 3003 is the number assignment for a group that needs permissions within that package?
> 
> If ya write it I'll try it. Currently I've got to reinstall linux again, only a few kb left out of 8 gigs, dew to heavy testing. Should take an hour or two for this device to be up and running again, if you've something ready before then, then I've a second device (nearly un-modded Linux install) ready for testing. I'll be turning on Ubuntu on the desktop side too and reading up on everything... oh and with your permission when you've got a working installer for ARM I would like to include it in the main guide here and related scripts for others to use please. Certainly put your sig/info into it and related credits and we can expand easiness of Linux wile ensuring credit goes where it should

Click to collapse




What I like about Lil Debi it just works and doesn't install any junk, just pure linux.  You install an app from google play, open Lil Debi, click install and in about 10min your linux is installed.  LNMP server would work better with 1.8GB image or more.  IMG file can be always resized.  Open terminal Emulator on the phone and type /debian/shell which would let you get inside debian.  Type "passwd" to setup SSH password and that's it.  Now you can SSH to your linux from your PC.  What I like about Lil Debi that it allows you to install any Debian version including the latest wheezy.  Also you can choose to install ARM or ARMHF version.  ARMHF version should work faster than any other version on your arm device.  ArmHF enables you to take advantage of your Arm CPU and use hardware feature such as floating point.  I've never used QEMU x86 but it sounds like a great working emulator but all the emulators 10 or more times slower compare to native application, so just by using a native ArmHF linux would give all the performance advantages such as less battery drain, less cpu cycles, less ram usage.  I installed MySql from repo but you can also install from a source if you wish but it takes a lot of space.  I'd say around 2+GB just to compile the source and it's a slow process.  Here is a quick script to install a full LNMP Server in Debian.  If I missed something just let me know and I'll fix the script.


```
apt-get update
apt-get -y install aptitude
groupadd -g 3003 inet
groupadd mysql
useradd -r -g mysql mysql
usermod -G inet mysql
aptitude -y install nano wget git curl
cd /home
git clone https://github.com/Mins/TuxLite.git
cd TuxLite
chmod 777 *.*
./install.sh
```

*You would need to add your username just by typing*

```
adduser yourname
```
*fill in your name and domain*

```
./domain.sh add yourname yourdomain.com
```


```
rm /etc/nginx/sites-available/default
rm /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default
service nginx restart
./setup.sh dbgui
./domain.sh dbgui on
```

*If you prefer to use GUI then continue with a script*


```
wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/webadmin/webmin/1.650/webmin_1.650_all.deb?r=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webmin.com%2F&ts=1377227904&use_mirror=superb-dca2
mv webmin* webmin.deb
aptitude -y install gdebi
gdebi webmin.deb
```

If everything worked fine, you should have access to your webpage just by typing your phone WiFi IP address.  
GUI https://YouIP:10000
phpMyAdmin https://YourIP/dbgui

For users who wish to use Joomla or Wordpress then you would need to change NGINX config file.

For users who can't access the website then use the following command
chown -R your_user_name yourdomain_path


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 23, 2013)

Almazick said:


> What I like about Lil Debi it just works and doesn't install any junk, just pure linux.  You install an app from google play, open Lil Debi, click install and in about 10min your linux is installed.  LNMP server would work better with 1.8GB image or more.  IMG file can be always resized.  Open terminal Emulator on the phone and type /debian/shell which would let you get inside debian.  Type "passwd" to setup SSH password and that's it.  Now you can SSH to your linux from your PC.  What I like about Lil Debi that it allows you to install any Debian version including the latest wheezy.  Also you can choose to install ARM or ARMHF version.  ARMHF version should work faster than any other version on your arm device.  ArmHF enables you to take advantage of your Arm CPU and use hardware feature such as floating point.  I've never used QEMU x86 but it sounds like a great working emulator but all the emulators 10 or more times slower compare to native application, so just by using a native ArmHF linux would give all the performance advantages such as less battery drain, less cpu cycles, less ram usage.  I installed MySql from repo but you can also install from a source if you wish but it takes a lot of space.  I'd say around 2+GB just to compile the source and it's a slow process.  Here is a quick script to install a full LNMP Server in Debian.  If I missed something just let me know and I'll fix the script.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, thanks
 ...just got Vista communicating with Android/Linux with putty so I'll be trying the script and directions out shortly 
and I appreciate the review of ARM hard float verses soft float, I'll be trying Lil Debi and perhaps adding a sub-section to section 1 with my experiences/install methods so that we've got more options within the guide for readers. Though from what i've experienced with Debian Kit, I'm still able to run hard float packages, perhaps so long as the Linux OS isn't in a QEMU environment then the software will just run if it's compiled to run HF vs SF? Really the info I've found on it is so steeped in it's own juices that somethings are still a mystery  And yes emulating is just about the slowest and most electron expensive way of going about this, however, when you've really got to test something that won't run otherwise it's there. 
Though you maybe able to resize the disk image; are you still able to copy/past it (back it up) when on fat32 if it's bigger than 4+ gigs? I found this to be one issue, that and sometimes resizing the file made things odd a few times with free space not really being free on either system.

Providing this all works you may have helped me put another lego piece into place on making files available for others to use too  so thanks again and I'll be back in a bit after some testing on my end...


----------



## Almazick (Aug 23, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Wow, thanks
> ...just got Vista communicating with Android/Linux with putty so I'll be trying the script and directions out shortly
> and I appreciate the review of ARM hard float verses soft float, I'll be trying Lil Debi and perhaps adding a sub-section to section 1 with my experiences/install methods so that we've got more options within the guide for readers. Though from what i've experienced with Debian Kit, I'm still able to run hard float packages, perhaps so long as the Linux OS isn't in a QEMU environment then the software will just run if it's compiled to run HF vs SF? Really the info I've found on it is so steeped in it's own juices that somethings are still a mystery  And yes emulating is just about the slowest and most electron expensive way of going about this, however, when you've really got to test something that won't run otherwise it's there.
> Though you maybe able to resize the disk image; are you still able to copy/past it (back it up) when on fat32 if it's bigger than 4+ gigs? I found this to be one issue, that and sometimes resizing the file made things odd a few times with free space not really being free on either system.
> ...

Click to collapse




Here is a benchmark for Arm vs ArmHF http://www.memetic.org/raspbian-benchmarking-armel-vs-armhf/ I'd say 20+% improvement is great since you are using the same hardware and not investing any money.  In regards to Fat32 then it's got a file size limit of 4GB and I don't think you can go over that size unless you switch to ext2 or something else. 

Now the hardest part to access the phone over 3G/4G assuming provider is not blocking ports.  So far I've tried it for the last 2 days and I couldn't get it to work.  if anyone can confirm T-Mobile in USA blocking ports then I'll know for sure it's not on my end, that would solve the problem.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 23, 2013)

Almazick said:


> Here is a benchmark for Arm vs ArmHF http://www.memetic.org/raspbian-benchmarking-armel-vs-armhf/ I'd say 20+% improvement is great since you are using the same hardware and not investing any money.  In regards to Fat32 then it's got a file size limit of 4GB and I don't think you can go over that size unless you switch to ext2 or something else.
> 
> Now the hardest part to access the phone over 3G/4G assuming provider is not blocking ports.  So far I've tried it for the last 2 days and I couldn't get it to work.  if anyone can confirm T-Mobile in USA blocking ports then I'll know for sure it's not on my end, that would solve the problem.

Click to collapse



Cool, I'll deffenetly have to test this on my devices then. Thought as much on the size constraints, but might just be worth not having the folder structure co-habitate.

On the subject of checking what ports might be blocked by your survice provider
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.firebind.android 
This issue isn't new and there's losts of questions on the Q&A threads out there on this to sift through. And it looks as though some ports will be blocked but we might be able to leverage the ones that are open.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## Almazick (Aug 23, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Cool, I'll deffenetly have to test this on my devices then. Thought as much on the size constraints, but might just be worth not having the folder structure co-habitate.
> 
> On the subject of checking what ports might be blocked by your survice provider
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.firebind.android
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, I didn't know about FireBind and the good news it shows port 80 is open which means it's on my end  and my fault for not being able to connect over 3G/4G.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 24, 2013)

Almazick said:


> Awesome, I didn't know about FireBind and the good news it shows port 80 is open which means it's on my end  and my fault for not being able to connect over 3G/4G.

Click to collapse



Excelent on finding an open port. Found another guide for port fowarding on Android 
http://sigitp.wordpress.com/2011/05/12/tunneling-and-port-forwarding-in-android/
This one uses connectbot for the fowarding and making a connection that stays alive, though the guide suggests connecting to a squid server, instead I think this would be used to make a connection between the local Linux services to an out-facing port on the Android side so that client request are seen.

Do you have it running now that 80 is shown to be open? If so then fantastic! If not then I'll keep reading on my breaks today and get on heavy testing tomorrow. Hope it's all working though, because then I can join ya in hosting from android to anyone on the web  

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## Almazick (Aug 24, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Excelent on finding an open port. Found another guide for port fowarding on Android
> http://sigitp.wordpress.com/2011/05/12/tunneling-and-port-forwarding-in-android/
> This one uses connectbot for the fowarding and making a connection that stays alive, though the guide suggests connecting to a squid server, instead I think this would be used to make a connection between the local Linux services to an out-facing port on the Android side so that client request are seen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sure, we can always find a backdoor using proxy or other methods but it shouldn't be the case.  I'm an expert with Microsoft products and used linux for web servers and security testing.  I don't have enough skills to figure it out how to pass traffic thru 3G via port 80.  Linux works thru loopback interface.  I can easily connect to my webserver thru WiFi so loopback is working properly but it looks like loopback don't work properly with 3G/4G connection.  Iptables is not routing the traffic properly.  Another possibility could be with kernel which doesn't allow that operation and might require a 3rd party kernel.  I'm using a stock kernel at the moment.  I know it's been done before and people are able to connect thru 3G/4G but so far I couldn't find any good documentations.  I hope someone with good skills of IP tables can chime in and help us out.


----------



## Almazick (Aug 24, 2013)

I just noticed there is a problem with IP and I think I know why I can't connect using 3G/4G connection.  Usually I check ip just by going to http://whatismyipaddress.com/ and it shows my IP.  I was double checking all my configuration to find where the problem is with iptables and I checked command IFCONFIG or if you don't have that command use IP ADDR and showed for rmnet0 interface a different IP.  Here is a problem, my actual IP on the phone is 11.22.33.44 and http://whatismyipaddress.com shows ip 44.33.22.11.  What it means, the connection going thru some kind of proxy and that's why I can't connect to my device remotely.  I really don't think, it's even possible to bypass that.  Maybe someone knows more about Tmobile APN and knows how to bypass their proxy.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 24, 2013)

Almazick said:


> Sure, we can always find a backdoor using proxy or other methods but it shouldn't be the case.  I'm an expert with Microsoft products and used linux for web servers and security testing.  I don't have enough skills to figure it out how to pass traffic thru 3G via port 80.  Linux works thru loopback interface.  I can easily connect to my webserver thru WiFi so loopback is working properly but it looks like loopback don't work properly with 3G/4G connection.  Iptables is not routing the traffic properly.  Another possibility could be with kernel which doesn't allow that operation and might require a 3rd party kernel.  I'm using a stock kernel at the moment.  I know it's been done before and people are able to connect thru 3G/4G but so far I couldn't find any good documentations.  I hope someone with good skills of IP tables can chime in and help us out.

Click to collapse



Well IPtables _should_ be available to most rooted Android devices, just in case though found this link that might help with getting IPtables on devices that don't have it
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-developers/KeqiEtoUqA8
Though its a bit difficult to read that site on mobile.

To list iptables use the following commands in an Android terminal window (not Linux)

```
su
iptables -L -vn
```
If out put results in no errors then you've got iptables. However some features aren't available till Linux kernel 2.6.29 or latter from what I've found.

I'll have to look into loopback some more. And how android associates 3G/4G hardware to services that access them.

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2919414/get-network-type

Perhaps wireless usb debugging would give you the ability to connect in? Hoping much the same, be nice to have an expert drop some learning on us  till then I'll keep at it too.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## Almazick (Aug 24, 2013)

After thinking a little bit more I believe it is possible to bypass proxy by using tethering.  I don't remember right now but I believe when you tether then you are able to connect to your own IP.  I don't have time to test that right now but if it works then what we can do just enable tether, and forward traffic from tether to loopback.

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




S0AndS0 said:


> su
> iptables -L -vn

Click to collapse



well, I know how to use iptables but I'm just not an expert with them but to get all the basic routing/forwarding is alright with me.  I just hate when it comes to mangle and advance routing.  I believe my iptable works on my android even with some error message or maybe not due to kernel.  Also when you use android iptable then instead of tcp you must type 6.  Even using 6 I'm still getting an error executing the command but when I check my iptables list then everything looks good.  Here is for reference http://www.iana.org/assignments/protocol-numbers/protocol-numbers.xml


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 24, 2013)

Almazick said:


> After thinking a little bit more I believe it is possible to bypass proxy by using tethering.  I don't remember right now but I believe when you tether then you are able to connect to your own IP.  I don't have time to test that right now but if it works then what we can do just enable tether, and forward traffic from tether to loopback.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll have to check that, though, I'm thinking that wireless ADB is how I got an ftp service to run (many a year ago) over the data instead of wifi but I've not really _played_ with it as this opens up the world to the device and I didn't at that point know how to configure things in a more secure fashion. Wireless ADB option is found on CM 9+ under the normal settings menu, think It's under development options or security option, I'll have to check.

Well you're doing better than I  last I played with iptables I had to re-flash my device because though I'm good with tech sometimes I make a mistake or typo and things get hairy... If the error messages are talking about permissions and yet it's still taking the edits, then perhaps your device has something like S-On/S-off that is still effecting things (my HTC device has this _ feature_ and it causes odd errors that say one thing wile the system happily accepts what I told it to do) . So when setting things up and I want to tell something to use tcp in the iptables command I should use the number 6 instead of the acronym in the command? Just making sure I'm getting ya.

Oh one other thing to look into "tun.ko" it appears to be a requirement of many networking apps that give the user some remote control over their device.

and I saw ya...


Almazick said:


> I just noticed there is a problem with IP and I think I know why I can't connect using 3G/4G connection. Usually I check ip just by going to http://whatismyipaddress.com/ and it shows my IP. I was double checking all my configuration to find where the problem is with iptables and I checked command IFCONFIG or if you don't have that command use IP ADDR and showed for rmnet0 interface a different IP. Here is a problem, my actual IP on the phone is 11.22.33.44 and http://whatismyipaddress.com shows ip 44.33.22.11. What it means, the connection going thru some kind of proxy and that's why I can't connect to my device remotely. I really don't think, it's even possible to bypass that. Maybe someone knows more about Tmobile APN and knows how to bypass their proxy.

Click to collapse



I think that might be different "nic"s I've had this problem on my devices too, and it causes no shortage of head scratching on my end. I've tried to have people hack in (with permission) to a device sitting behind this and even when I provide all the IP's and related info such as DNS too they where not able to do anything but toast my battery and heat up the phone... I think perhaps we'll have to go to a service like no-ip but that's a last resort, still going to try the other options before that.

Update 08242013 12pm myTime- so I was running into errors with the "groupadd" command then though; perhaps "adduser" had an option for adding groups and ran into errors again  then realized that I was logged in not as root on Linux  moral of the story? None just updating you that I can be dumb sometimes ... the script parts are working fine now, I'll be setting up and testing and eventually adding your contribution to the "all in one" mod script for ARM Linux I've been working on (think page 11 or 12 has a link to it) I'll have to add checks for root but it should be great when we get the last bit figured out.

Update 4pm- almost caught up. Do I need a domain name or should an IP suffice for testing across cellular network?
Edit: oh and have I posted this link about Android IP tables and wifi? Looks like a working example that could be edited...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2413129

Update 8pm- the "./install" part has been chugging away for some time now. Hope it finishes soon, sorry, the internet I have is a bit slow over here. In the mean time I've been reading up some more and have a few links to share

LNMP+WordPress guide (for word press users)
http://www.sites-master.com/?p=167

How to start SSH server on Android
http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/15503/how-to-start-ssh-server-in-my-android

capture more than just a screen shot
http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/record-smoother-screencasts-on-android-with-screencast-recorder/

I've also been looking into "channel bonding" too as this may have some related work on making connections to Android from the general internet
http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...-system-files-on-android-from-your-comuputer/
SwiFTP FTP Server looks to be one that has _solved_ this by using a proxy (again) and FTPdroid looks to have the most thing open for messing around with so I maybe checking out the source if it's available and see what they did to make things work...


----------



## Almazick (Aug 25, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Update 4pm- almost caught up. Do I need a domain name or should an IP suffice for testing across cellular network?
> Edit: oh and have I posted this link about Android IP tables and wifi? Looks like a working example that could be edited...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2413129

Click to collapse



Looks like you are all done.  Upload your website to /home/user_name/domains/your_website/public_html.  Connect to your WiFi and enter your IP address in browser and that's it.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Almazick said:


> Looks like you are all done.  Upload your website to /home/user_name/domains/your_website/public_html.  Connect to your WiFi and enter your IP address in browser and that's it.

Click to collapse



Allrighty; the "./install" part and "adduser" part is done. Can I make something up for domain or do I nead an external host for that?

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## Almazick (Aug 25, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Allrighty; the "./install" part and "adduser" part is done. Can I make something up for domain or do I nead an external host for that?
> 
> Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
> Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
> ...

Click to collapse




It doesn't really matter.  Create any domain that you wish.  You can create No-IP or afraid.org for DDNS.  I never used any of them because I'm using dyndns.org but Afraid.org should be better than No-IP


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Almazick said:


> It doesn't really matter.  Create any domain that you wish.  You can create No-IP or afraid.org for DDNS.  I never used any of them because I'm using dyndns.org but Afraid.org should be better than No-IP

Click to collapse



Cool and thanks for afraid.org that looks like a winner  
I've set up a test one and will try the rest of the directions... one error I received when running 

```
./domain.sh add <the-newuser-from-previous-command> add <some-thing.com>
```



			
				from the above command said:
			
		

> cp: cannot stat `/etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/www.conf` : No such file or directory
> sed: can't read /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/<user-name>.conf : No such file or directory
> sed: can't read /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/<user-name>.conf : No such file or directory
> sed: can't read /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/<user-name>.conf : No such file or directory
> ...

Click to collapse



but then it reports some sucess... I'll be uploading a full dump of everything once I've finished with the commands and scrubbing...


----------



## Almazick (Aug 25, 2013)

By the way if you want to run your own website and host it yourself then I'd suggest register a real .COM domain and you can get it on sale for about $1-$2 for a year or just pay the full price around $8 which is not bad.  If you want to host a basic website, you have a couple of choices get a shared hosting $1-$5 a month, or your own VPS $15 a month where you can run your own linux.  If you have a good router such as E4200, Asus 66u and etc then install Tomato firmware where you can host your own website from your router and it's free.  Also a few days ago found android app KSWEB and it can run PHP, MySql, web server.  It's a little bit limited and I tried running my existing Joomla site, got a bunch of errors but it kind of works for basic stuff.

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




S0AndS0 said:


> Cool and thanks for afraid.org that looks like a winner
> I've set up a test one and will try the rest of the directions... one error I received when running
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse




Strange errors and it looks like you are not logged in as Root.  Anyway if you need help I can remote in and set it up for you.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------

Just noticed 


```
./domain.sh add <the-newuser-from-previous-command> add <some-thing.com>
```

That is a wrong command.  Go back to my directions again


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Almazick said:


> By the way if you want to run your own website and host it yourself then I'd suggest register a real .COM domain and you can get it on sale for about $1-$2 for a year or just pay the full price around $8 which is not bad.  If you want to host a basic website, you have a couple of choices get a shared hosting $1-$5 a month, or your own VPS $15 a month where you can run your own linux.  If you have a good router such as E4200, Asus 66u and etc then install Tomato firmware where you can host your own website from your router and it's free.  Also a few days ago found android app KSWEB and it can run PHP, MySql, web server.  It's a little bit limited and I tried running my existing Joomla site, got a bunch of errors but it kind of works for basic stuff.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that cost is low enough that I'll likely take the plunge in the near future, however, in the immediate future I've no need for it just yet and no ISP to support it once getting a box to run it on the other side of the router. Really only need it something like this to me intermittent or privet for now so that I can make data available to those that have an account. I keep running across Tomato and the fun things I could do with it if it worked on Belken (last I checked mine wasn't in the list of compatible devices) though if there where a way to do that from Android then it could be fancey, I'll be checking out KSWEB too nice find.

Yeah strange indeed but it kept going, perhaps something didn't install correctly from the "./install" part, sometimes that'll happen when installing a bunch of packages in a row. I was logged in as root and am currently, I'll be posting a link to the dump of the install process shortly.

Yeah I double checked the commands and I put it in right (I think) for /domain.sh add <the-newuser-from-previous-command> add <some-thing.com> instead it was ./domain.sh add <the-newuser-from-previous-command> <some-thing.com> 

Next up, trying to connect through wifi to see that it's up, then trying to connect in from a different access point. And trying out "gdebi webmin.deb" GUI thing...


----------



## Almazick (Aug 25, 2013)

If you just want to run web server off android then lil debi with my script is a perfect solution.  Second solution is KSWeb if it works for you.  It all depends what's  the requirement you need for webserver.  For something basic you might not even need php or mysql.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Almazick said:


> If you just want to run web server off android then lil debi with my script is a perfect solution.  Second solution is KSWeb if it works for you.  It all depends what's  the requirement you need for webserver.  For something basic you might not even need php or mysql.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really the end goal will be in making an Openstack multi-node server that runs a VM ontop of many Android prossesors but this is one of many "steping stones" along understanding and scripting that path. If KSWeb takes some of the requirements to the android side of the file system, then I could hybridize some of it and make one of the first android/linux apps that requires both to be running... hmm much to ponder wile I work on this 

Edit an hour latter or so- oh and if ya PM me an email I'll shair links to google docs that contain full log dumps and notes I've taken on this. Currently on line 3778 and counting.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Dump log notes are bellow for the errors recived. Got to wate till I get to a PC to share the link to the full dump.
Some of the errors are not really causing problems as a re-run fixed some of them.
The ones that may be causing issues ; line numbers - 1163 , 1167 , 1217 , 3959 , 3994 , 4151 , 4185 , 4416 , 4486 , 4582 , 4539

And I'm still unable to connect over wifi yet, but that might be me not doing something right...



> # error line#=1163
> Err http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze/main libcanberra-gtk0 armel 0.24-1
> 500  Internal Server Error
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Or
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ssVeIhdBuuy8CtpBP1lWgUkG6fR6oHxP20ToYPPw6zI/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## Almazick (Aug 26, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Dump log notes are bellow for the errors recived. Got to wate till I get to a PC to share the link to the full dump.
> Some of the errors are not really causing problems as a re-run fixed some of them.
> The ones that may be causing issues ; line numbers - 1163 , 1167 , 1217 , 3959 , 3994 , 4151 , 4185 , 4416 , 4486 , 4582 , 4539
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





It looks like when you were running the script you didn't have internet access.  It shows by an error couldn't fetch files and when I click on these links then they open in my browser.  Looks like php5-fpm is not installed at all.  Also don't forget on Android linux don't start services on boot so you have to start them manually with the following commands.

service nginx start
service mysql start
service php5-fpm start
service webmin start

My only suggestion rerun my script again and if something is not working then probably the best way would be for you to give me a remote access.  If you don't know how, then just ask and I'll tell you how. It's just kind of hard to say what you are doing wrong since I have no idea what you are doing.

Forgot to mention, everything I tested on Lil Debi Wheezy (stable) ArmHF.  So try that first with my script and see if it works.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 26, 2013)

Almazick said:


> It looks like when you were running the script you didn't have internet access.  It shows by an error couldn't fetch files and when I click on these links then they open in my browser.  Looks like php5-fpm is not installed at all.  Also don't forget on Android linux don't start services on boot so you have to start them manually with the following commands.
> 
> service nginx start
> service mysql start
> ...

Click to collapse



That's kinda what I figured, I'll be up and active on this in a few hours (got to sleep sometime ) and rerun or just manually install the missing packages.

Thankfully ROM toolbox provides a way to boot Debian Kit and "
service nginx start
service mysql start
service php5-fpm start
service webmin start
 " at boot for the device so it'll not be a big problem to code around. Thanks for the heads up before I ran into an error later 

Yep I'll be doing that, hopefully I don't have to reinstall the whole OS too, perhaps on the remote access though it would defeat the goal of learning through hard experience...yeah it's hard to diagnose from just the bit I posted but I've yet to get near my PC for the full log.

Cool, good to know we've one working method. I'll give it a shot if Debain Kit causes errors. Though I don't think my device for testing is hard float compatible, but worth a test to check.

Like I said, few hours for sleep and I'll be on it again; lots of driving for that thing I had to do today.

Update 08262013- Link to full dump that the notes make referance to
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wUsITxs9oisyIhaWP-Dipyz4M5Z8QeUMOrfxs8-LmFI/edit?usp=sharing

Edit 2pm- still getting errors for php5 related packages; likely this is because squeeze doesn't have these by default in the repos for stable. I'll be adding wheeze and some others to gain access to them and rerun.

Additionally I ran tests locally in icewheezle and the defaults work when viewing under "file:///" in the address bar instead of "http://" and the html's are viable and render fine. Just got to get the kinks out 

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## Almazick (Aug 27, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> That's kinda what I figured, I'll be up and active on this in a few hours (got to sleep sometime ) and rerun or just manually install the missing packages.
> 
> Thankfully ROM toolbox provides a way to boot Debian Kit and "
> service nginx start
> ...

Click to collapse




I would suggest start first with LiL Debi, install LNMP server.  Make sure it's working properly then understand how it works.  Once you know how it works then do other tests with Debian Kit and etc.  For more info visit installation guide which is more in details https://tuxlite.com/installation/


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 28, 2013)

Almazick said:


> I would suggest start first with LiL Debi, install LNMP server.  Make sure it's working properly then understand how it works.  Once you know how it works then do other tests with Debian Kit and etc.  For more info visit installation guide which is more in details https://tuxlite.com/installation/

Click to collapse



Lil Debi doesn't seem to install anything. Do I provide my own image file? 
Currently I'm given one button and three options:
Start Debian

preferences
View install log
delete all

No; install button, install log is blank, and start Debain button results in file not found errors.

I'm deleting all, uninstalling and reinstalling and trying again.

Update after that
So I got to the install screen, filled it out, let it do it's thing, then had my SD unmounted, system files unmounted, and rebooted... Not impressed. The app is friendly and may work for others but my system may not be compatible. I'll be testing more after a _full_ backup.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## Almazick (Aug 28, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Lil Debi doesn't seem to install anything. Do I provide my own image file?
> Currently I'm given one button and three options:
> Start Debian
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have any issues with LiL Debi then you should post a problem here https://github.com/guardianproject/lildebi/issues?page=1&state=open If you want I can upload my image file with just plain linux installed or a full LNMP server image.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 28, 2013)

Almazick said:


> If you have any issues with LiL Debi then you should post a problem here https://github.com/guardianproject/lildebi/issues?page=1&state=open If you want I can upload my image file with just plain linux installed or a full LNMP server image.

Click to collapse



Good thing I've already the same user name there too  work is quick today so I'll be on tonight and all day tomorrow. Hey if you're going to upload an image that might be faster on getting me up to exactly the same spot as you, I'll do the same for Debian Kit once I've figured it out on that too... Perhaps an entire section should be dedicated to image files in this thread; I'll see what I can do for that too.

I suppose knowing what this is really doing would help  no worries I'll catch up quickly.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## Almazick (Aug 28, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Good thing I've already the same user name there too  work is quick today so I'll be on tonight and all day tomorrow. Hey if you're going to upload an image that might be faster on getting me up to exactly the same spot as you, I'll do the same for Debian Kit once I've figured it out on that too... Perhaps an entire section should be dedicated to image files in this thread; I'll see what I can do for that too.
> 
> I suppose knowing what this is really doing would help  no worries I'll catch up quickly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which image would you want?  Clean Linux or a full LNMP server?


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 28, 2013)

Almazick said:


> Which image would you want?  Clean Linux or a full LNMP server?

Click to collapse



I'll take LNMP and figure out the clean install in my own time; I figure we've been doing the install dance long enough, it's time to get the 3/4G networking figured out 

Update 7 pm- Lil Debi is chugging away on what looks to be a good install  not sure how to replicate the errors I had before but if all goes well I may be up and running your script again tonight.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## Almazick (Aug 29, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> I'll take LNMP and figure out the clean install in my own time; I figure we've been doing the install dance long enough, it's time to get the 3/4G networking figured out
> 
> Update 7 pm- Lil Debi is chugging away on what looks to be a good install  not sure how to replicate the errors I had before but if all goes well I may be up and running your script again tonight.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes Lil Debi gets stuck on install and you have to reboot your phone.  I'll be up for the next few hours, gotta get some work done so you can reply and I can answer asap.  Sounds good but I'm about to upload the image for you.  Do you still need it?  By any chance do you have Google instant messanger?  My username is Almazick


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 29, 2013)

Almazick said:


> Sometimes Lil Debi gets stuck on install and you have to reboot your phone.  I'll be up for the next few hours, gotta get some work done so you can reply and I can answer asap.  Sounds good but I'm about to upload the image for you.  Do you still need it?  By any chance do you have Google instant messanger?  My username is Almazick

Click to collapse



Heh, yeah I was noticing. Thankfully the third time round I teased out a working install. I'll be off tomorrow from normal work duties so I'll be posting updates as regularly as I can, cool I'll be asking as I have questions, so far though it seems fairly strait forward aside from where things didn't seem to work last time  Sure a modified image that has everything ready to rock and roll will make debugging a bit easier; from what I understand I can just unmount the one I've got running and move it somewhere else or mount from a different directory once I've downloaded your image file and so long as I remember to unmount between switches I should be good  I'm not sure, I have "hangouts" from google... think it's the same contact info as my google+ profile, go ahead and try to hit me up and it should notify me...
Oh and update to the working install I got up and running with 'Lil Dibi' app
~ running "stable" arm Hard Float
~ 1024MB sized image file
~ only one error during install and that was during the last "apt-get update -fy" part so it mounts and unmounts fine.
~~ next up, I'll be running (line by line) the script that ya set up and testing over 3G and 4G


----------



## Almazick (Aug 29, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Heh, yeah I was noticing. Thankfully the third time round I teased out a working install. I'll be off tomorrow from normal work duties so I'll be posting updates as regularly as I can, cool I'll be asking as I have questions, so far though it seems fairly strait forward aside from where things didn't seem to work last time  Sure a modified image that has everything ready to rock and roll will make debugging a bit easier; from what I understand I can just unmount the one I've got running and move it somewhere else or mount from a different directory once I've downloaded your image file and so long as I remember to unmount between switches I should be good  I'm not sure, I have "hangouts" from google... think it's the same contact info as my google+ profile, go ahead and try to hit me up and it should notify me...
> Oh and update to the working install I got up and running with 'Lil Dibi' app
> ~ running "stable" arm Hard Float
> ~ 1024MB sized image file
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, you are correct.  You can make as many folders with debian.img and point to them from preferences lil debi menu.  Hangout is the same as google instant messanger.  They just changed the name.  I just sent invitation to S0AndS0 at gmail.com I guess that's your email.  1024 image is not enough.  You need to make it around 2gb


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 29, 2013)

Almazick said:


> Yep, you are correct.  You can make as many folders with debian.img and point to them from preferences lil debi menu.  Hangout is the same as google instant messanger.  They just changed the name.  I just sent invitation to S0AndS0 at gmail.com I guess that's your email.  1024 image is not enough.  You need to make it around 2gb

Click to collapse



Cool, looked like it would be nice like that, perhaps latter I'll boot up QEMU and Debian Kit at the same time and see if they can all run off the same device at the same time... could be slow but could be interesting for other testing.
Oh that'll be interesting for that person I'm found there by using "strangerthanbland" sorry bout that "S0AndS0" is a _younger_ user name :silly: 
Wups I'll be upping that on the next go around, thankfully though I now know one of my devices (Epic 4G SPH-D700) is compatible with the same app as what you're using I'll be testing on the other devices I've got and seeing about adding another section to section one of the guide for Lil Debi users.


----------



## Almazick (Aug 29, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Cool, looked like it would be nice like that, perhaps latter I'll boot up QEMU and Debian Kit at the same time and see if they can all run off the same device at the same time... could be slow but could be interesting for other testing.
> Oh that'll be interesting for that person I'm found there by using "strangerthanbland" sorry bout that "S0AndS0" is a _younger_ user name :silly:
> Wups I'll be upping that on the next go around, thankfully though I now know one of my devices (Epic 4G SPH-D700) is compatible with the same app as what you're using I'll be testing on the other devices I've got and seeing about adding another section to section one of the guide for Lil Debi users.

Click to collapse



Alright, I added you to hangout place.  So do you still want my image or will you be doing it yourself?  Also for webmin add the following plugin which might help you in a long run http://www.justindhoffman.com/sites/justindhoffman.com/files/nginx-0.07.wbm_.gz  Install it from webmin


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 29, 2013)

Almazick said:


> Alright, I added you to hangout place.  So do you still want my image or will you be doing it yourself?  Also for webmin add the following plugin which might help you in a long run http://www.justindhoffman.com/sites/justindhoffman.com/files/nginx-0.07.wbm_.gz  Install it from webmin

Click to collapse



Neat, I'll be checking that shortly; device is on the charger currently...
Yes please, I'll be using the bandwidth anyways.
when you say "Install it from webmin" this would mean to me that I can run a 'wget http://www.justindhoffman.com/sites/justindhoffman.com/files/nginx-0.07.wbm_.gz' and run an install command against the tar or the extracted contents with webmin or does webmin have a spiciffic command for just plugin's?


----------



## Almazick (Aug 29, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Neat, I'll be checking that shortly; device is on the charger currently...
> Yes please, I'll be using the bandwidth anyways.
> when you say "Install it from webmin" this would mean to me that I can run a 'wget http://www.justindhoffman.com/sites/justindhoffman.com/files/nginx-0.07.wbm_.gz' and run an install command against the tar or the extracted contents with webmin or does webmin have a spiciffic command for just plugin's?

Click to collapse




No, you can install modules within webmin.  Anyway I'll upload the image now and I'll pm you the instructions.  I created a fresh image for you about an hour ago.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 29, 2013)

Almazick said:


> No, you can install modules within webmin.  Anyway I'll upload the image now and I'll pm you the instructions.  I created a fresh image for you about an hour ago.

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll play around with it and likely see what you're talking about. Nice :good: and thank you.

Edit- before you had mentioned resizing the image file. Can this be done on the device or is it better to do that through a PC?


----------



## Almazick (Aug 29, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Ok, I'll play around with it and likely see what you're talking about. Nice :good: and thank you.
> 
> Edit- before you had mentioned resizing the image file. Can this be done on the device or is it better to do that through a PC?

Click to collapse



Check your PM

You can resize on device but I don't know how but you can resize it using this guide http://www.techpository.com/?page_id=1142.  Instead of mkfs.ext2 use mkfs.ext3


----------



## S0AndS0 (Aug 29, 2013)

Almazick said:


> Check your PM
> 
> You can resize on device but I don't know how but you can resize it using this guide http://www.techpository.com/?page_id=1142.  Instead of mkfs.ext2 use mkfs.ext3

Click to collapse



Nice, downloading and going over the directions again, really appreciate that you compressed the file  it'll be nice to get to testing (about 8% into the download now)

Update 08292013- LNMP server + Sprints' network (3G or 4G) = working for dbgui and sample page loading.
Note to all readers: this is memory intensive on the device running these services so freeze and or force close and or uninstall anything not required for your uses.
Curently this works as advertized using the device's IP for 3G or 4G as the web address and works great though slowly at times.

Update 08312013- found another Q&A for ssh over 3G regarding the IP address issues
http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/32794/how-to-ssh-into-android-from-a-different-network
And another link for finding IP's... only with a program/script for android, which might get you both internal and external IP's
http://chandan-tech.blogspot.com/2010/12/finding-ip-address-of-your-android.html
And another link to one that will show the external IP
http://code.google.com/p/external-ip/source/browse/src/org/kost/externalip/ExternalIP.java

Also found conversations on the web that confirm that Sprint's external and internal IP are indeed the same; explains why I had no problems making a connection. I'm thinking that if we write a bit of code to update a port forward between the two IP's for your device then maybe a long term solution can be forged, but that's only if we can confirm that port forwarding is even a solution... Hmm, more research ...

this one talks about sshing twice...
http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20040923.html


> It's possible to use an SSH LocalForward to tunnel through the firewall device. You run ssh twice, once to set up the tunnel, and once to connect to the server behind it:

Click to collapse



Update 11am- found another link for some complex port forwarding
http://portforward.com/help/doublerouterportforwarding.htm
this one comes with pretty pictures and I'm thinking that if we sub out the routers for towers and devices we might be able to correctly map how to forward things so that the IP for 4G is seen by Android/Linux and the outside world. Still working on it and I'll be modeling this kind of thing through my devices and see if I can finely host a server on my HTC (which doesn't have anything but wifi or bluetooth for connectivity (till I figure out how to hack that that is  )) and have the network chatter pass through my Epics hotspot. Should be enlightening/educational for me ...

Update 3 pm- found a fantastic guide on punching thru Tmobile fire wall
https://grepular.com/Punching_through_The_Great_Firewall_of_TMobile
Don't know if it'll still work but it seems like a lead on how to better debug the connection issues.

Update 5 pm- started compiling my experiances with Lil Debi and LNMP into the main guide on google docs (section 1:6:*) ... and just waiting on my other source of internet to come on back so I can continue testing LNMP through hotspot.

Update 09012013- after cooking three phones with connection attempts I'm no closer to connecting from outside when a device is hidden behind a hotspot... Did find this app though that shows the internal and external IP for devices, among other info
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=aws.apps.networkInfoIi

Update 09022013- just punched the clock at work. I'll see about adding more to the main guide about Lil Debi and LNMP, brain is a bit fried though at the moment, if I can get more info on the network that your using Almazick I'll keep looking for solutions that don't involve setting up a VPN to a PC but at this point to realize your goal I think one of two things can happen-
1 can try the service provider; its a pain in the butt but if you want help I can join in on that; use to work in the cellphone sales side of things so I've picked up how best to talk to support departments so that time isn't waisted on an ignorant represinitive just saying "no I'm sorry we can't do that"
2 can try a prepaid. Nextel runs off Sprint's network and one other one I've seen runs off Sprint *or* Verizon (coverage maps on the back of the boxes for the same companies are different in colours used and coverage advertised) which also might work... fun thing about option two is that some of the prepaids are so cheep (per-month) that its possible to set one up and run it somewhere that people won't see... but that's more applicable for other projects, like remote pen testing and honey pots.
Update 09042013- going camping for a few days again. Should come back with a new script to share by Saturday 
Update 09072013- back from camping; got to watch fishes spawn not more than 50 feet away from the camp site, video footage will be compiled by my partner and then be made available through Google+ for those that are interested in watching the struggle for life... In other news I finished another script; this one will seriously mess with the lists of repositories available for ARM based Linux that you can install packages from. Full list and link will be edited in in a few minuets here. As always its use at your own risk, however, the way that it's written _most_ of the modifications can be undone completely after installing the desires packages, so it's kinda like being able to dip ones' tow into a "testing distribution" state and flinch back if it gets bad  ... I'll have Wednesday and Thursday off from normal work duties and the evenings off on Monday and Tuesday; I plan to work out LNMP on Debian Kit Squeeze, and work out running a virtual privet network off one device so I can connect from outside into another device that's connected to it... hopefully through 4G and I'll be looking more into the direct connection methods that don't use Bluetooth or wifi; such as 3G, 4G, USB, but from what I've learned so far if you (the reader) want follow down this path, then you'll want to likely download kernels and drivers specific to your hardware, I'll document what I use and note generic versus specific so readers know where to make modifications to that guide...
Edit- here's the link to that script I was talking about
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...HIO9sXyfOW1YmVEQnJg9728/edit?usp=docslist_api

Update 09102013- been doing the work thing for the past few days, got a few more hours to put in and then I'll be able to share the latest script I've been working on. The latest script I've been working on will install NoFlo to ARM Linux devices, NoFlo is a flow based way of programming, the developers have just reached their kickstarter goal and one of their examples includes flight control software for quad copters. So yeah I got distracted for a minuet on this subject but it'll be worth it ...  be back in a bit...

Update 09112013- lots of time spent scripting an installer for NoFlo for ARM Linux devices; nearly done, all the functional parts from guides or instructions have been _ wrapped up _ in such a way that they can be manipulated or run by another script. The first release will be a bit dangerous to run multiple times (still figuring out how to script checks before writing to a file) but when I get that figured out all other scripts that I've written will get smarter  ... Link to draft will likely be posted tomorrow; have it off  from normal work duties

Update 09122013- The link for the installer script for NoFlo is here
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...AKU5Ij5HHvKqmoF2BTvEBGo/edit?usp=docslist_api
Note though that it's still unfinished at this point. I'll be updating it shortly and finishing it up soon so do check on it over the next few days for updates.
I'll be incorporating it into the all in one script and likely re-writing that script some in the coming days as well. My hope is to have a script that prompts for the things you (the user of the script) want installed, then takes care of everything (dependencies and such) in an auto-detect and auto-fix fashion. 
Oh and some notes I used to write the above script
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...Sb2qouWpLv7HIWJ9IfJFwnI/edit?usp=docslist_api
be back off work on Saturday again this week

Update 09132013- happy Friday the thirtieth readers  this upcoming Thursday Wednesday and Tuesday I'll have off from normal work concerns, furthermore, I've been invited to attend a Kali training class on Thursday so very soon here I'll have some new knowledge to drop on you all about live boot USB; I'll be looking at ways to merge this learning into ARM based systems and other fun things related to pen-testing wile on the go.

Update 09242013- have been dealing with loans and such or a continuation of life BS interrupting normally scheduled developments... Meh that's life though, still checking in daily for questions so feel free to comment and I'll respond, and still doing my own testing but nothing worth reporting on... I'll be getting back into heavy writing again when finances allow me to have more time, likely in another week or two


----------



## S0AndS0 (Oct 24, 2013)

Update 10242013- so it's been a little wile; I've been working to make a NoFlo install script and it's nearly ready to share (de-bugging status) and been working to refinance my car (lame stuff I know) but I'll be online daily for Q&A if anyone runs into issues with the current info/scripts posted here.  

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## ppmendonca (Nov 18, 2013)

*Debian on Limbo without external access*

As a noob I probably was incopetent to find the answers I need, but I honestly tried for days before asking.
I installed Limbo and gotten Debian to run on an Asus TF300TL w/o rooting it. Unfortunately I can't access the internet (mount only shows lo) via my wifi router or access the usb pen drive or internal memory. This precludes any package installation etc. Everything I've tried ends up saying "network innaccessible" sonner or later.
So I'm in an unknown dark (command line) room with no doors or windows. I'm not even sure if I'm asking the right questions in my searches.
My ultimate goal is to run Moneydance in my Android tablet as part of getting rid of Windows. (Android is still shy of replacing it but I'm getting close.)
All help is much appreciated.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll see if I can't replicate the network issues with Limbo.

Some things you might want to try:
~ try rooting your device (if possible)
~ try a different distribution (Ubuntu 12.04 was a bit tricky to get installed but worked on my Epic 4G)
~ try a computer assisted install... its covered in part of the guide here; short story, use a PC running a virtual machine and install the distro you want to use on your device to the VM's hard drive (image file), convert the image file to the file format understood by Limbo, transfer the converted image file over to your device and boot with Limbo... this took me more than 5 hours to do but was the best method for getting a "clean install" of Linux running with Limbo.
~ if you do achieve root perhaps try Debian Kit app (runs armel) or lildebi (runs armel or armhf) as these are designed to perform an over network install of Linux.

I've the day off from normal work for this Friday and Saturday and will be back with more help soon 

Update 11pm myTime- checked with a few Google searches related to your device, looks like support and documentation is a bit sparse, did find one helpful link if ya end up in a bricked situation-
Un-brick instructions
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44244313&nocache=1&z=9056634965818376

And from what I've read the next link has a guide for root-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1706588

On the moneydance side of things... Found that Java is bundled into the normal install and has had issues because of this, however, there be a guide already for where to download a Java free version-
http://help.infinitekind.com/kb/frequently-asked-questions-2/moneydance-2011-on-ubuntu-1110-and-1204
Note though that if using a distro not designed for PC (like those from apps other than Limbo) you'll want to use the methods for installing arm compatible forms of Java instead of the directions given in the above link.

Update 11/22/2013- so got Limbo up and running on my device again and have some help for your network issues. 

When first opening the app (limbo) on the "main screen" scroll down to "network configuration" and check that it says "user" and not "none", then just under that you'll see "network card" here I use "ne2k_pci" but you may find that another card setting works better. Try fiddling with those settings and then booting into Linux. 

And let me know if ya need me to load up screen shots or a working hard drive image.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## ppmendonca (Nov 27, 2013)

*This is what I've tried - unsuccessfuly*



S0AndS0 said:


> I'll see if I can't replicate the network issues with Limbo.
> 
> Some things you might want to try:
> ~ try rooting your device (if possible)
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been avoiding rooting the tablet on acount of being a noob and not having confidence that I'll get MD to work, even if I do.
I used a ready made Debian image (http://sourceforge.net/projects/bochs/files/Disk%20Images/Debian%20Linux/debian-3.0r0.tar.gz/download) because I don't believe I'll be able to get it right the first time (specially inside a VM). I configured Limbo as you suggested above and tried all the network cards with the same results. I can send screen shots of this configuration if needed.

The readme.txt file wasn't helpful in a way I could understand:
--------------
Debian 3.0r0 image from Robert Millan

This is a 504MB image of an x86 Debian GNU/Linux 3.0 system.  The
root password is blank.  Note that the ips value is 3 million --
although this is higher than my hardware (PIII 600) is capable of,
the kernel sometimes hangs while calibrating its delay loop with
lower ips values.

December 2002: repacked by Eric Northup in preperation for the
Bochs 2.0 release.

Notes from Bryce 12/15/2002:

Networking is installed in the guest OS, but you will need to turn on an
"ne2k" line in the bochsrc before you can use it.  Then in the guest OS,
set up the ethernet interface.  The correct network setup depends on 
how your physical network is organized.  For example, let's say the
local network is 192.168.0.xxx, you know that 192.168.0.99 is unused, and
The gateway machine is 192.168.0.1.  Then these commands would work to set
up networking inside the guest OS.
  # ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.99
  # route add default gw 192.168.0.1
  Edit /etc/resolv.conf to point to your nameserver.

X windows is installed and configured.  Just type startx to start it.
The installed X server needs VESA support; to get VESA support in Bochs
you must use the LGPL VGA BIOS.
- hint: use "nohup startx" to save any the error messages

I set up "apt" to download new packages from the network instead of
from cdrom.  If you have debian cdroms, you may want to uncomment 
the cdrom lines in /etc/apt/sources.list.  To install new packages
type "apt-get install PACKAGE".
--------------

I've also altered the bochsrc.txt file as per the instructions in the readme.txt file that was part of the Debian download package:
------------------
megs: 32

romimage: file=$BXSHARE/BIOS-bochs-latest

# with the LGPL BIOS, X windows can be used
vgaromimage: file=$BXSHARE/VGABIOS-lgpl-latest

floppya: type=1_44

ata0: enabled=1, ioaddr1=0x1f0, ioaddr2=0x3f0, irq=14
ata0-master: type=disk, path="debian-3.0r0.img", cylinders=1024, heads=16, spt=63
# ata0-slave: type=cdrom, path=/dev/cdrom, status=inserted

boot: c

log: bochsout.txt
panic: action=ask
error: action=report
info: action=report
debug: action=ignore

pci: enabled=1, chipset=i440fx

vga: extension=vbe, update_freq=15

keyboard: serial_delay=250, paste_delay=100000

cpu: ips=15000000

clock: sync=slowdown

mouse: enabled=1

# Networking: Choose one that is supported on your host OS and uncomment it.
# ne2k: ioaddr=0x280, irq=5, mac=b0:c4:20:00:00:00, ethmod=fbsd, ethdev=xl0
ne2k: ioaddr=0x280, irq=5, mac=b0:c4:20:00:00:00, ethmod=linux, ethdev=eth0
# ne2k: ioaddr=0x280, irq=5, mac=b0:c4:20:00:00:00, ethmod=vnet, ethdev=
# ne2k: ioaddr=0x280, irq=5, mac=b0:c4:20:00:00:01, ethmod=win32, ethdev=MYCARD
# ne2k: ioaddr=0x280, irq=5, mac=fe:fd:00:00:00:01, ethmod=tap, ethdev=tap0
# ne2k: ioaddr=0x280, irq=5, mac=fe:fd:00:00:00:01, ethmod=tuntap, ethdev=tun0, script=./tunconfig
------------------

I've failed to give what might be an important piece of info: my tablet only has access to the internet via wifi. It doesn't even have a ethernet socket.
I've been reading up on getting wifi to work on this installation but only got more frustrated. It seems I have to do some sort of configuration on the host OS (Android 4.1.1) that is beyond my current knowhow.

Another detail is that I don't have USB Debbuging on.

The versions on my tablet are:
Android 4.1.1
Baseband 33500_0.38.0_0117
Wifi v7.1.0.65
Kernel 3.1.10
[email protected]))
            #1 SMP PREEMPT Teu Feb 5 20:30:51 CST 2013
Build number JRO03C.US_epad-10.4.3.10.7-20130205

My Wifi connection has an IP 192.168.0.13 and is WPA / WPA2 PSK.

I didn't quite understand your comments on the Java aspect of the MD installation, if and when I can get Debian to run.
Being it the case that MD was written in Java, should I consider installing a Java emulator instead of an OS emulator?


----------



## S0AndS0 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well don't worry about rooting just yet, I know it can be a bit daunting the first few times, instead try turning on USB debugging or a different distro. 
Those are the fastest things you can try and if you go down trying a different distro I would suggest DSL (damn small linux) it is very small and very compatible; this will test against whether or not it's Debian giving you issues.
Now on the more time consuming side of things; "1:5:1:2-2 Method two: use a computer to make a virtual install" this will take a little time but will result in a fully functioning Linux install just waiting to be logged into, just don't forget step 25 (converting the file to something Limbo understands)... the reason I suggest this is because, with my testing, I found that trying to install Linux onto a virtual drive all on a cellphone would hang up or get killed off if Android decided that Limbo wasn't responding anymore, so using a PC to do the heavy lifting, with my testing, resulted in a good install that could then be run on half of my devices (for ubuntu and all of my devices for DSL).
I've read over the attached readme file and also checked out the project website some; definitely try a different source for your Linux distro, because it looks like the ones there are for their own form of emulation software... but I could be wrong... still it looks like what they're doing is emulating a PC experience on a different kind of device set other than phone or tablet.

I've atached some links here
DSL (Damn Small Linux)
http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
Post on Limbo (if veiwing on a PC try hitting the "Ctrl" buttong and the "f" button to bring up find and past in "1:5:1:2-2" to skip right down to the manual install part)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40434524&postcount=3

I'll be picking up a tablet and not rooting it soon, found a quad core for less then $120, and I'll be not rooting it at first to see if Limbo will work without root permissions... currently all my devices are rooted and are going to remain that way so this will be the fastest way for me to test, likely the 5th of this upcoming month I'll be able to pick one up  and get to testing that side of things not long after (I've the 6th off ) soooo in the meantime I'll be poking around the innards of the distro's I've installed and look for the "bochsrc.txt" file and see if the configuration differences shed anymore light to this situation ... compare a working one to a non-working one and I may see something..

oh and please do put up some screen captures, I'll be posting some shortly as well, but be sure to scrub or sensor anything having to do with your real MAC address or IP address because we may not be the only ones reading this.
....and speaking of other readers, if you're wondering about the NoFlo installer script for ARM and Raspberry Pi, well it's done but for some reason the app (yep still hunting for the one) that I've been testing that does color coding over the top of the text based on what the text should do (I think it's called syntax highlighting) does a great job of ensuring I don't forget a " or ' but upon saving for some reason will save the color coding along with. This means that after saving and then running the color coding is interpreted and causes errors  so I'm going back through and transcribing the lines into a new file and I should have a link up for it by the end of this Monday. If anyone has a suggestion on a free app that does syntax highlighting without touching the data in a bad way I'd be grateful...

Back on subject though I'll be testing the software you are wishing to use on my HTC device with Debian Kit and reporting back as to whether or not this will really be a solution for running Monneydance. And as far as a Java emulator; I've not tested any nor seen any for Android, really my comments on Java has to do with how you install it and to what system and flavor of Linux it's installed to... hmmm... this is one of those subjects that I should probably write a guide for because if you're using an emulated experience then you'll want to grab a java variant for the hardware you're emulating but if you're not emulating hardware then you'll want to grab a java built for your chip set... that really doesn't explain things thoroughly though, because within each experience (emulated vs native) there's an opensource version of Java (try "apt-cache search openjdk" in a terminal window) and there's the one released by Oracle ...but that's just the middle layer to this complex option tree you can follow, because if you've gone for a native experience (meaning something like Lil'Debi or Debian Kit) and then tried finding a source to install from from Oracle (which was a bit tricky) you'll find that there is a "HS" and "SF" version for most of them (hs is hard float and sf is soft float) and each has some advantages depending on whether or not the Linux distro your running is also sf or hf capable.... yeah I'll have to write something up for this; for now don't worry about it instead try to get Linux up in some form and I'll get to testing Monneydance so we know whether or not it'll be worth the time 

Update 12092013 I popped down to  a large retailer and picked up a cheap 7'' tablet, Sero 7 pro, heres whats been done so far. 

- installed Limbo; that was a trick because it looks like its been taken off the market place. Then downloaded DSL, the latest stable candidate release and preceded to boot right into a Linux GUI without having root or supper user permissions. From there I checked internet connectivity, responsiveness, and a few other things... I'll see about posting a screen cast in a bit. 
My impressions of Limbo on the whole are unchanged; even on a quad core things where very sluggish, internet works but I've doubts on whether or not any networking can be done on it, still a big drain on the battery. I will likely fiddle with the settings some and perhaps get something functional to work on.

- because I can I rooted the Sero and installed Debian Kit with Debian Squeeze installed to a 1gig disk image on the internal SD, the speed difference is very perceivable, in comparison to my myTouch which was functional the Sero is friendly to run Linux on. I'm currently downloading Java, jdk 7u45 soft float, to the Sero and will be grabbing Moneydance and some of the previous things I've tested.
Unfortunately I've been unable to install Java on the devices I had it installed to previously; for some reason I opened my install scripts on both devices with an app that colorizes code, which makes the script unusable... but the Google docs ones should still be untouched so I will be using copies from there and get it done soon. 

- In other news not directly related to Linux but instead related to user interface.
I tested and spent many a search query to find a way to connect wirelessly the physical keyboard of one android device to another android. Meaning that when I type on my old phone, text then is placed in a text field on my new tablet. Well after much testing I found a winner, and it does so much more like a virtual mouse and a clean interface for transferring files between, so I share it here because it has made running Linux on a tablet very much like having a laptop that separates.
On the side of the connection that you want text or other inputs input, for me this is my Sero.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jhlv.LimitlessRemoteService
And on the side that you want to send inputs from, for me this is my my touch.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dh.ControlPad.main
The instructions are easy to find and follow and both apps work great... though I still use the touch screen for mouse inputs on the device that is running Linux... This app is also how I wrote all the edited text in this post too, had my tablet and phones telling each other what to do 
And if gaming controls is more important then the next link is to the one app I found to be the best on function, speed, and user friendlyness.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tournesol.tabletremote
So far I've tested this gamepad remote app on emulators for; SNES, Geniuses, N64 and it works well.

Well looks like the download is done, time for me to install somethings


----------



## ppmendonca (Dec 11, 2013)

I haven't had issues with using the TF300 keyboard (removable) or the touch screen in the VM environment. So I' don't see a need to use my phone to control the tablet. But I'm amazed you could do it!

I tried to use the DSL but got no where too. I should mention that although I started my computer life on Apple Basic it's been so long I've bben in a GUI that command line usage is a liability for me. Couple that with a total lack of knowlegde of the underling softwares and standards and you get the worst kind of noob.
I'm not even sure what kind of screen shots would be useful. There were times when I recorded video of the tablet screen with my phone when booting just so I could read what was going on before the screen scroled up.

I don't have a PC at home any more. If I need to prepare a disk image (or anything else) outside of Android I'll have to do it at work (behind a hefty firewall) or borrow a PC. If that is the case please let me know so I can prepare for it in advance.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Dec 11, 2013)

ppmendonca said:


> I haven't had issues with using the TF300 keyboard (removable) or the touch screen in the VM environment. So I' don't see a need to use my phone to control the tablet. But I'm amazed you could do it!
> 
> I tried to use the DSL but got no where too. I should mention that although I started my computer life on Apple Basic it's been so long I've bben in a GUI that command line usage is a liability for me. Couple that with a total lack of knowlegde of the underling softwares and standards and you get the worst kind of noob.
> I'm not even sure what kind of screen shots would be useful. There were times when I recorded video of the tablet screen with my phone when booting just so I could read what was going on before the screen scroled up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Really its all about keeping screen uncluttered for me, having a keyboard on screen knocks half of the screen size when I use it so I went on the hunt for solutions. 

Heh, I started on an Apple II GS, back in the days when floppy disks where floppy  I think I've still got it kicking around somewhere... With DSL all one needs to do on the command line is tap enter when it first starts up, oh and in limbo's settings be sure to set the boot preference to CD and put the DSL ISO in the virtual CD tray, this will keep the VM from trying to boot off a hard drive that doesn't exists yet.
Edit: when DSL boots the screen will first have a welcome screen asking for your input. Pressing enter will boot off the CD image (the ISO file) into what's called a "live boot" which loads the default GUI. Note though that you'll still have to wait for that to happen because after pressing enter on the first screen (the one that has a penguin) your screen is going to fill up with text and eventually a green bar will show progress. After that things will tweak out and everything will go gray with an 'X' somewhere near the middle; everything is OK, slowly the gray will get painted in by a background with gears, a window opened to DSL's help to the left, and flickering status bars to the right. At this point you'll likely need to fiddle with the mouse control and the screen size; pressing menu on your device should bring up the options to make the adjustments. Let me know if I need to go deeper into how to customize Limbo because sometimes it's tricky.

Been there a few times, trying to record a screen with another camera, it's tricky and why I've been testing Android screen cast apps; not one has worked for me yet. I may end up taking some boxes and a knife and make some kind of stand that also allows me to control how much light hits the screen so I don't end up fighting with glare.

Well I'll try to send you an install of Ubuntu 12 that is still on my Epic 4G's SDcard.... tough not having a PC but we should be able to work it out, just PM me an email I can send a file under 70mb to and I'll attach the file with the username and password; this file will be in qcow2 format and should be placed as the virtual hard drive to boot from. 
Edit: just tried to boot the qcow2 image and it didn't work, I'll check my backups and if one isn't available I'll make a new one.
Edit: backup found  I'll not be compressing the file so the size is going to be 327MB and I'll test to see that it boots before sending Ubuntu your way.
Edit: well darn looks like I should make a few Limbo installs (my backup didn't work) do you have any requests? I have this Friday off and can set up just about any 32bit flavor of Linux and get it converted to Qcow2. Currently I've access to Kali, Ubuntu, and DSL... DSL from what I remember is not designed to run off hard drive, more of a live boot tool, Kali is designed for pen testing (penetration testing of networks) and Ubuntu is an everyone OS with support for almost any kind of user. But if you've a flavor of Linux that you'd prefer I can download and install and convert that instead.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## ppmendonca (Dec 13, 2013)

I've recorded 4 videos of the 4 softwares I tried to run Linux in and am uploading it to Google Drive (link). Two seem identical and the Limbo one seems like the one that is working the best (Debian).
Regarding the flavor I don't know enough to choose. It seems it would either be Ubuntu (generic) or DSL (smallest), but I leave it up to you. I greatly appreciate your attention and effort in trying to help me.
I'll try to PM you for an e-mail.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: [Guide] Debian Kit & Limbo PC Emulator (QEMU x86)*



ppmendonca said:


> I've recorded 4 videos of the 4 softwares I tried to run Linux in and am uploading it to Google Drive (link). Two seem identical and the Limbo one seems like the one that is working the best (Debian).
> Regarding the flavor I don't know enough to choose. It seems it would either be Ubuntu (generic) or DSL (smallest), but I leave it up to you. I greatly appreciate your attention and effort in trying to help me.
> I'll try to PM you for an e-mail.

Click to collapse



I've watched the videos provided; what are the other apps you've tried? I could see that they ended in errors but some of the info is blurd or washed out... it could very well be a matter of root for the other apps.
Well I've been working with Ubuntu and virtual box for most of the day, had to pull an old hard drive out of storage, and have been trying to get Ubuntu to install onto a .vdm file... looks like I'll have to clear out some space because Ubuntu wants no less than 4.4gigs to install to and I'll be making a conversion; so I've been trying to install using the Sero tablet I've got wile sitting on loading screens and removing enough stuff off my laptop to make room for the next attempt for a PC assisted install.
Wile I'm doing this it might be a good idea to try a "live boot cd" Linux distro, most flavors offer them in the downloads, these are ISO files that can be run as is by loading them in the virtual CD tray on Limbo. I'll see about posting links for some in a bit... right now I've got to make some diner for the house...

Update 12152013- grabbed a link for Ubuntu 32bit OS 
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
Download the iso and put in the CD tray of Limbo and change Limbo's boot preferences to boot from CD and this should eventually boot right into a GUI for a desktop and for installing to a virtual hard drive. Note; be sure to keep the internet off on your tablet if you're going to try the install or Ubuntu will try to download updates, which will take much longer, instead try booting into it to see if it works  I'll be off work earlier today and will get back to trying to make you a working qcow2 image.
Edit: it might be better to aim for an older version of Ubuntu, looking through the install requirements, and it looks like version 10 from the following link will have less requirements on the virtual system. Note; be sure to grab the 32bit version (for x86 processors) if you choose this option because I don't know that the 64bit option will work or not on Android.
http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/


Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## ppmendonca (Dec 18, 2013)

I got hold of a Windows laptop and used motochopper to root my TF300 without unlocking the bootloader. The worst part of it was getting windows to recognize the tablet! Once that worked it was a matter of minutes.
I then tried all the other softwares from the videos with exactly the same results.
By the way, here are the softwares I used:
video 221800 = libSDL running FreeBSD
video 222021 = Emulator running FreeBSD
video 222539 = Limbo running FreeBSD
video 222731 = Limbo running Debian 3.0

I didn't get any images from you. Did you send any?

I tried another software called Complete Linux Installer running Ubuntu 13.10 (Large and Small versions), but it didn't start up. It seems there is something to do with the checking of the img file done with the md5 file under the Terminal Emulator, which fails. It leaves me in at a command line within the android file.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Dec 20, 2013)

ppmendonca said:


> I got hold of a Windows laptop and used motochopper to root my TF300 without unlocking the bootloader. The worst part of it was getting windows to recognize the tablet! Once that worked it was a matter of minutes.
> I then tried all the other softwares from the videos with exactly the same results.
> By the way, here are the softwares I used:
> video 221800 = libSDL running FreeBSD
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet, if you've got root then possibilities will open up, know what yeah mean on Windows not wanting to do what it's told, but I'm glad we're over the first hurdle. 
Hmm, that is odd; perhaps Debian kit or Lil Debi should be tested instead of Limbo on your system...

I've not been able to make one successfully yet, now that you're running root I'll set up a lildebi runnable image and ship one off shortly. The reasons I suggest LilDebi app, the entire install log can be saved or shared from the app, the install images can be shared, it's simple and friendly just choose HF (hard float) when given the option and 2 gig image file size. 
lildebi Lil Debi app
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.guardianproject.lildebi

I remember, vaguely, playing around with complete Linux installer, I remember not ever really getting it to do much then went to Debian Kit and have been happy for the most part. Sometimes a fail issuing isn't a game breaker for example my myTouch3gs always throws errors during install be because even though its rooted HTC, the manufacturer, has a second layer of protection called sOff and sOn that prevents some of the install process of Linux; the fixes I found where making temporary links and running apt-get update... But for your manufacture, Motorola, there may be some security feature or the folder structure might be different enough from what the app expects that it can't find or write to the correct place oh and be sure that the Super User app has what ever app you're using to install/run Linux listed as permitted. libSDL is a new one to me I'll see what I can find on it.

Just reinstalled Lil Debi and am in the process of creating an image to email.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3gs or M470BSA
Guide for running Linux on Android that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397


----------



## ppmendonca (Dec 21, 2013)

I just finished trying to install the Ubuntu Server you suggested before from the ISO img. It took several hours (spanning 2 days) and seemed to go fine until it asked to remove the CD because it was time for the first reboot. I immediately shutdown the VM, altered the boot sequence to the "hard drive" and restarted it. It started the boot but stopped quickly and left me with a blank screen. Booting from the ISO now gives the same result.

I also installed LilDebi and it seemed to work. I can send you the install log if it helps. It says LilDebi is started but gives me a blank screen with a huge button saying "Stop Debian" and a small button at the top right hand corner for preferences (where I got the log). There is no prompt and the tab cycles 3 things: the two buttons mentioned above and some unseen entity. When I type anything it doesn't show, but when I hit enter it goes to the Stop button. If it is already at the stop button it actually stops Debian. At this point the button changes to "Start Debian" and if I click it Debian restarts the same as described before.
I always end up getting stuck! But at least from the log it seems the VM was able to access the internet to get, update and verify packages. Remember this is a noob reading a very long log.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Dec 21, 2013)

ppmendonca said:


> I just finished trying to install the Ubuntu Server you suggested before from the ISO img. It took several hours (spanning 2 days) and seemed to go fine until it asked to remove the CD because it was time for the first reboot. I immediately shutdown the VM, altered the boot sequence to the "hard drive" and restarted it. It started the boot but stopped quickly and left me with a blank screen. Booting from the ISO now gives the same result.
> 
> I also installed LilDebi and it seemed to work. I can send you the install log if it helps. It says LilDebi is started but gives me a blank screen with a huge button saying "Stop Debian" and a small button at the top right hand corner for preferences (where I got the log). There is no prompt and the tab cycles 3 things: the two buttons mentioned above and some unseen entity. When I type anything it doesn't show, but when I hit enter it goes to the Stop button. If it is already at the stop button it actually stops Debian. At this point the button changes to "Start Debian" and if I click it Debian restarts the same as described before.
> I always end up getting stuck! But at least from the log it seems the VM was able to access the internet to get, update and verify packages. Remember this is a noob reading a very long log.

Click to collapse



Limbo is odd as usual, sometimes the VM won't shut down properly and things don't restart properly... I'm betting that you've already restarted your tablet so I'll suggest making a new Limbo VM but point it at the hard drive image you've already installed to and try playing with the memory settings too... Also ensure that you're seeing the whole screen by playing with the display settings once the VM has started; you might be looking at a terminal window really really close.

Good now to access the running Linux os you'll want two more apps, one to access the command line and another to run the GUI. I'm still figuring out Lil Debi again, been a wile, but for the command line "connect bot" should work, then once logged into the Linux command line install and start services for xwindows, and over on the Android side use an app like "remote rdp" to view and interact with it... No worries on being a noob, I'm still trying to get into the Linux command line on my tablet; the command "/debian/shell" isn't working for me when on connect bot or ROM tool box's terminal emulator. I'll add some links to the apps I suggest in a bit and get down to the bottom of how to interact with Lil Debi.

Update 12212013-
Links to apps :
LilDebi - to install, start, and stop chroot Linux
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.guardianproject.lildebi
ConnectBot - to quickly interact with Linux's command line interface 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.connectbot
Android VNC viewer - to view and interact with GUI once one the proper packages have been installed and started on the Linux side 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=android.androidVNC

Commands to use in lildebi's commandline :
# su - to gain supper user permissions in your terminal emulator app
su
# apt-get install lxde tightvnc-server - to install the packages into Linux that will get us GUI
apt-get install lxde tightvnc-server

Update on the image I'm making for your use :
Currently installing the required packages for interaction and it'll be ready for sending shortly  had to break out my epic 4g because my tablet wasn't playing well with lildebi app (ssh password prompt issues after first install but no password was set that I could find) ... what's funny is Debian Kit (the app that works on my myTouch and epic) also works just fine on my tablet, only problem with it is I've still yet to figure out how to share it's image file between devices hmm must be something I'm missing.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3gs or M470BSA
Guide for running Linux on Android that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397


----------



## hoangpro1234 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank all


----------



## S0AndS0 (Dec 21, 2013)

hoangpro1234 said:


> Thank all

Click to collapse



You're welcome  
If you've enjoyed this guide then check out the newest, though unrelated to Linux, guide I've just written about wireless networking between Android and the Nintendo Wii 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...uhDW-KKEeEcLi5NlVlSX2gQ/edit?usp=docslist_api
What's nice is once set up correctly on the Wii side its really easy to get running on Android, meaning that it's noob friendly if you've got visitors that want to share something to your TV... Like a pormans' cromcast.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3gs or M470BSA
Guide for running Linux on Android that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397


----------



## ppmendonca (Dec 23, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> Limbo is odd as usual, sometimes the VM won't shut down properly and things don't restart properly... I'm betting that you've already restarted your tablet so I'll suggest making a new Limbo VM but point it at the hard drive image you've already installed to and try playing with the memory settings too... Also ensure that you're seeing the whole screen by playing with the display settings once the VM has started; you might be looking at a terminal window really really close.
> 
> Good now to access the running Linux os you'll want two more apps, one to access the command line and another to run the GUI. I'm still figuring out Lil Debi again, been a wile, but for the command line "connect bot" should work, then once logged into the Linux command line install and start services for xwindows, and over on the Android side use an app like "remote rdp" to view and interact with it... No worries on being a noob, I'm still trying to get into the Linux command line on my tablet; the command "/debian/shell" isn't working for me when on connect bot or ROM tool box's terminal emulator. I'll add some links to the apps I suggest in a bit and get down to the bottom of how to interact with Lil Debi.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ran Connect Bot after Lil'Debi and connected using [email protected]:5900 via "local", because via ssh the same gave the error below:
Connection lost
Failed to connect to localhost/127.0.0.1 (port 5900): connect failed: ECONNREF05
ED (Connection refused)

I should mention that after connecting once and getting out of Connect Bot and in again it showed a blank screen and no option to reconnect. I powered down and up again and it worked once more.
At that point I typed his after each command prompt:
[email protected]:/ $ su
[email protected]:/ # debian/shell
[email protected]:/ # apt-get install lxde tightvnc-server

and got a "E: Unable to locate package tightvnc-server" once the lists were built.
I tried to run ifconfig but it wasn't found too.

I tried to run AndroidVNC but have no clue as to what I should be connecting and not having installed the server it seemed pointless to keep pursuing. So I stopped. Again.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Dec 24, 2013)

ppmendonca said:


> I ran Connect Bot after Lil'Debi and connected using [email protected]:5900 via "local", because via ssh the same gave the error below:
> Connection lost
> Failed to connect to localhost/127.0.0.1 (port 5900): connect failed: ECONNREF05
> ED (Connection refused)
> ...

Click to collapse



http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
Use the command :
dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~/Desktop/packages
When under ”[email protected]" by way of the series of commands "su" and "debian/shell" ; this should give you a text file of all the installed packages. In that list there should already be lxde. And tightvnc-server for some reason was renamed to tightvncserver. The best way to find new applications for Linux is by using "apt-cache search keyword" replace keyword with vnc or vnc server and you'll be given a list of packages that can be installed with "apt-get install" furthermore most packages come with a manual that can be accessed from the command line with "man" command try "man ssh" or openssh-server to pull up documentation for that package. I'll have to look up the specific server that I preinstalled but I think it was an rdp server because I found rdp to be more responsive on Android and easy to connect to other devoices.
http://networkstatic.net/xrdp-an-easy-remote-desktop-setup-for-your-ubuntu-servers/
The command "xrdp start" under the Linux command line should start it up then use the IP address of the tablet as the host for the Android app Remote RDP to connect. I just got home from a 12 hour shift so the rest of this response will be in a bit...
Update before going to work- once you've got xrdp working, the start and stop commands work and remote rdp app connecting, you can add those commands to the start and stop scripts in lildebi. It's under settings and near the bottom, put the xrdp start command on a new line after the start ssh, and, put a xrdp stop in the other; this will make lildebi start everything needed to be connected to so you don't have to spend so much time in the command line 
I've a shorter shift today so when I get home I'll take some screenshots and write a guide for interacting with lilldebi.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3gs or M470BSA
Guide for running Linux on Android that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397


----------



## ppmendonca (Dec 24, 2013)

S0AndS0 said:


> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
> Use the command :
> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~/Desktop/packages
> When under ”[email protected]" by way of the series of commands "su" and "debian/shell" ; this should give you a text file of all the installed packages. In that list there should already be lxde. And tightvnc-server for some reason was renamed to tightvncserver. The best way to find new applications for Linux is by using "apt-cache search keyword" replace keyword with vnc or vnc server and you'll be given a list of packages that can be installed with "apt-get install" furthermore most packages come with a manual that can be accessed from the command line with "man" command try "man ssh" or openssh-server to pull up documentation for that package. I'll have to look up the specific server that I preinstalled but I think it was an rdp server because I found rdp to be more responsive on Android and easy to connect to other devoices.
> ...

Click to collapse



I ran the dpkg without the ">" and tunneled it to MORE. LXDE was not present and neither was tightvncserver. So I tried "apt-get install lxde" and SUCCESS (partially), it asked if it should download a HUGE list of packages to which I replied "Y", and it started to download them!!!  Eventually it didn't find a package and then got stuck on another "Waiting for headers" with either 0% or 3%. I tried the same thing on other emulators I have installed and none of them could find lxde, which leads me to believe that this is the only emulator that has been able to access the internet so far.

UPDATE
It seems that mirrors.ece.ubc.edu.ca is not working properly, hence the "waiting for headers" error. I wanted to redirect apt-get to another mirror and read I'm supposed to edit etc/apt/sources.list to do so. But I couldn't find an editor. I didn't find vi or vim and apt-get couldn't find vi and even though it found vim it couldn't reach it. Another dead end for this noob.
GOOD NEWS: as I was "ls"ing the directories looking for vi or vim I found access to the home OS (Android) file system under /storage/sdcard0. This opens the possibility for me to download anything under the home OS that I couldn't otherwise and using it under the host OS. I feel proud, but suspect it should have been obvious. I'll stick to being happy.


----------



## ppmendonca (Dec 29, 2013)

ppmendonca said:


> I ran the dpkg without the ">" and tunneled it to MORE. LXDE was not present and neither was tightvncserver. So I tried "apt-get install lxde" and SUCCESS (partially), it asked if it should download a HUGE list of packages to which I replied "Y", and it started to download them!!!  Eventually it didn't find a package and then got stuck on another "Waiting for headers" with either 0% or 3%. I tried the same thing on other emulators I have installed and none of them could find lxde, which leads me to believe that this is the only emulator that has been able to access the internet so far.
> 
> UPDATE
> It seems that mirrors.ece.ubc.edu.ca is not working properly, hence the "waiting for headers" error. I wanted to redirect apt-get to another mirror and read I'm supposed to edit etc/apt/sources.list to do so. But I couldn't find an editor. I didn't find vi or vim and apt-get couldn't find vi and even though it found vim it couldn't reach it. Another dead end for this noob.
> GOOD NEWS: as I was "ls"ing the directories looking for vi or vim I found access to the home OS (Android) file system under /storage/sdcard0. This opens the possibility for me to download anything under the home OS that I couldn't otherwise and using it under the host OS. I feel proud, but suspect it should have been obvious. I'll stick to being happy.

Click to collapse



UPDATE2
SUCCESS!!! I found vi before I entered debian/shell and used it to substitute the "deb http://mirrors.ece.ubc.edu.ca stable main" line for "deb http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian stable main" line in the /debian/etc/apt/sources.list file. I ran apt-get update and after ran apt-get install lxde and it worked. It did show some errors but it said it was ok afterwards. I configured something without really knowing what I was doing (character set etc.). I ran apt-get install tightvncserver which worked also. I'll have to quit for now but will keep following the instructions tomorrow.

UPDATE3
I would like to suggest adding the following packages to debian right after you get access: dialog and apt-utils (because they get called frequently when installing other packages) and vim (because I found no other editor).
I took a first stab at running lxde and tightvncserver but got nowhere, I on't even know what went wrong.
I installed xrdp and didn't know what todowith it either. And I'm clueless about rdp.
I find it hard to understand why a software would need another software to provide the absolute minimum user interface (i.e. LilDebi needing ConnectBot to allow command line access), but if it works I'm willing to try.

I also tried to install gnome but I believe I ran out of room. It didn't run and know I'm trying to uninstall it but it says it is not installed while I still see a lot of related packages. I've been using apt-get purge, apt-get autoclean with some success.

I also tried to install moneydance from a deb package I downloaded from their site but it didn't work due to what seemed to be related to java, so I installed jre. I found a discussion (http://help.infinitekind.com/discussions/problems/2809-problems-on-ubuntu-1110) that pointed to a no-java moneydance package which I also installed but couldn't get to run.
I guess I need to start talking to moneydance now. Do you think I'm far enough in debian for that?

UPDATE4
I also tried to run xrdp, which doesn't accept the start command, but says it seems it is already running.
I installed lxde,  apt-get says it is already installed if I try to reinstall it, but running lxde gives unknown command.
I installed AndroidVNC but it gives the following error after trying to complete a handshake:
   VNC connection failed!
   failed to connect to /201.74.86.1## (port 5900): connect failed:
   ETIMEDOUT (Connection timed out)
I couldn't find a Remote RDP that seemed like it would work because they all seem to be geared for Windows.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jan 2, 2014)

ppmendonca said:


> UPDATE2
> SUCCESS!!! I found vi before I entered debian/shell and used it to substitute the "deb http://mirrors.ece.ubc.edu.ca stable main" line for "deb http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian stable main" line in the /debian/etc/apt/sources.list file. I ran apt-get update and after ran apt-get install lxde and it worked. It did show some errors but it said it was ok afterwards. I configured something without really knowing what I was doing (character set etc.). I ran apt-get install tightvncserver which worked also. I'll have to quit for now but will keep following the instructions tomorrow.
> 
> UPDATE3
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet. Sudo tee also works good for modifying the sources list just be sure to use the append option.
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1584066/append-to-etc-apt-sources-list


In relation to update 2;
Sweet I'm glad that you've gotten some good experiences with the command line and sorry that those packages didn't install correctly; had to reinstall them on my end too. Yeah xrdp likes to know what language and keyboard you're using, I always just accept the default and have very few issues with it.

In relation to update 3;
For customization of install that can be repeated I usually will save the commands for installing to a text file and rename the extinction from a .txt to .sh then when I need to do those modds on another system I'll move it over to the linux file system, usually the desktop, and make it executable with "chmod +x /file/path/mod_scrtipt.sh" and then run with "sh /file/path/mod_script.sh" and this helps with making things easier between installs.
With rdp,  once started, use the app on android side for rdp and connect to "[email protected]" leave the username and password blank in the settings and attempt to connect, if rdp is running on the Linux side you should be prompted for your username and password on a new screen that looks a lot like the Linux GUI; note you can change the debian part before the @ to whatever you like. For connecting to rdp over wifi you'll want the ip address instead of localhost after the @ such as if connecting with a pc or another device. Esentually what's going on is Linux is running a server to output the GUI over the local network and the android side is running a client so that it can be displayed on your screen properly; same thing with SSH, the command line access, with conectbot; the server is on the Linux side and the android client handles how to render and interact. 

Yeah gnom is a space hog; and I've no easy way to purge after installing. So far the best solution I've found is starting from scratch or a backup; apt get purge or uninstall will get you far but tracking all the extras down is a bit difficult, perhaps tracking the date the packages where installed will narrow down the list of things that need purging.

On the note of installing moneydance; they provide a download for general Linux use here
http://moneydance.com/other
- it's the bottom link 
http://moneydance.com/download/2011/Unix/moneydance_other.tar.gz
- just follow the instructions provided (once you've got Java installed) and it should work by running the Java executable file that is in the extracted contents of the above tar file. Note on system linking; they provide the example file path of "/usr/java1.4jre" but if you installed the openjdk-jre from apt-get, then you'll want to modify the file path to point where openjdk-jre is installed. System links are kinda like short cuts, in this usage it's used to point moneydance to where Java can be found, what's nice about system links in this usage is this allows you to try different versions of Java before picking which one works best; just change the system link to point to a different version and restart moneydance... currently I've tried openjdk and Java's armel version 7u21 and have plans to test the hardfloat version of 7 and early release of 8, so far out of the two I've tested the one from Java runs faster and has less issues with compatibility.
I'm not about to tell you not to contact the developers of moneydance; if you do explain the specifics that it's linux running chrooted on top of a rooted android, try to include what software (and versions) you're running to meat the software dependencies for moneydance. This may pressure them into making a branch specificity for armel/armhf. And yes you are far enough into debian  congrats, you're rooted running linux on a device not originally intended to, noob you are no longer  all that needs to be done is get you into the GUI and the proper packages installed.

For connecting to RDP use the app
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.toremote.rdpdemo
And just input the IP address at first, localhost, then once you've got a screen disconnect and modify the display settings to suite your resolution and re-connect and login.
For vnc use the app
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=android.androidVNC
And just like RDP you'll want to modify as little as possible at first.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## ppmendonca (Jan 3, 2014)

S0AndS0 said:


> Sweet. Sudo tee also works good for modifying the sources list just be sure to use the append option.
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1584066/append-to-etc-apt-sources-list
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QUICK UPDATE
debian/shell stopped working. Since I was messing w/ what I didn't understand and had done the gnome install / purge, I deleted and reinstalled Lil'Debi, this time from ftp.cn.debian.org (China I found out afterwards, and I'm in Brazil), with 1GB instead of 600MB and it worked fine. Installed dialog, apt-utils, less and vim without a hitch. I'm prosseding to tightvncserver (I read somewhere it's supposed be done before lxde), then man (which I was forgeting) and so on... more to come.

I do have a question: you mentioned before that I should setup xwindows but I didn't find a package for it or new what it was. Any tips?

UPDATE PART 2
I failed miserably in installing JRE, so I've deleted and will reinstall again...


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jan 3, 2014)

ppmendonca said:


> QUICK UPDATE
> debian/shell stopped working. Since I was messing w/ what I didn't understand and had done the gnome install / purge, I deleted and reinstalled Lil'Debi, this time from ftp.cn.debian.com (China I found out afterwards, and I'm in Brazil), with 1GB instead of 600MB and it worked fine. Installed dialog, apt-utils, less and vim without a hitch. I'm prosseding to tightvncserver (I read somewhere it's supposed be done before lxde), then man (which I was forgeting) and so on... more to come.
> 
> I do have a question: you mentioned before that I should setup xwindows but I didn't find a package for it or new what it was. Any tips?

Click to collapse



Not sure what happened to brake the Debian/shell command. Perhaps try starting up LilDebi after reboot and see if it wants to repair instead of start.
Glad you got the reinstall thing figured out, though, ya may want more than 1 gig for the install as this will not allow for a whole lot to be installed after.

Xwindows can be provided by xrdp, I suggest it because once you've got a full GUI (with desktop) you can set up to only have one window display (money dance) without having to load the desktop; saving you lots of load time and battery power. I'll be trying to find some helpful links when off work for that.
Edit: some links on x11 forwarding
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
http://scarygliders.net/2012/04/06/get-audio-with-your-xrdpx11rdp-connections-lan-or-remote
These above links kinda get close to helpful but I'm still on the hunt.


Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3Gs
Debian Kit/QEMU Linux Install guide for all android devices that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397
Now have working Installers for ARM Java 7 JDK + Maptools + jMonkey


----------



## ppmendonca (Jan 3, 2014)

S0AndS0 said:


> Not sure what happened to brake the Debian/shell command. Perhaps try starting up LilDebi after reboot and see if it wants to repair instead of start.
> Glad you got the reinstall thing figured out, though, ya may want more than 1 gig for the install as this will not allow for a whole lot to be installed after.
> 
> Xwindows can be provided by xrdp, I suggest it because once you've got a full GUI (with desktop) you can set up to only have one window display (money dance) without having to load the desktop. I'll be trying to find some helpful links when off work for that.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had to reinstall and gave it 2GB this time. Installed apt-utils, dialog, less, vim, man. Then installed java with apt-get install default-jre which it seems went well (java -version outputs 3 lines with the version numbers). Then installed moneydance and it didn't work apparently because it doesn't recognize java, even after I pointed it to it. I've asked for help at their support center w/o return yet.

With the previous installation I got as far as the xrdp log in screen using ip 127.0.0.1 and port 3389 in Remote RDP but couldn't get past the user and password screen. I tried several of the connection options with and without password and none got me past the next pop-up screen. One of them said it connected but nothing else happened and I don't remember which one it was. Will try again.

Is there any configuration needed for xwindows that I may have missed?

UPDATE
SUCCESS!!! I installed tightvncserver and lxde only. Ran lxde, then vncserver :1, which asked for two passwords of which I said no to the second. Then I connected using AndroidVNC with 127.0.0.1 and port 5901. This IP is the localhost which ConnectBot uses. The port is 5900 whichConnectBot uses plus the display number (in this case 1). I only found this out after reading the log file for vncserver. I got a GUI desktop which still needs adjustments in color depth and size. The mouse clicks and movement need twicking too.
I was also able to install Moneydance from the moneydance_linux_x86.sh file I had downloaded a long time ago, and run it. It seemed slow but I'll have to test more.
I didn't mess with xwindows and didn't install xrdp or use Remote RDP on this attempt.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Jan 5, 2014)

ppmendonca said:


> I had to reinstall and gave it 2GB this time. Installed apt-utils, dialog, less, vim, man. Then installed java with apt-get install default-jre which it seems went well (java -version outputs 3 lines with the version numbers). Then installed moneydance and it didn't work apparently because it doesn't recognize java, even after I pointed it to it. I've asked for help at their support center w/o return yet.
> 
> With the previous installation I got as far as the xrdp log in screen using ip 127.0.0.1 and port 3389 in Remote RDP but couldn't get past the user and password screen. I tried several of the connection options with and without password and none got me past the next pop-up screen. One of them said it connected but nothing else happened and I don't remember which one it was. Will try again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well they could be a bit baffled for a minute; running Linux on Android is still kinda not main stream yet, if you're posting on one of there help forums be sure to explain that this is very (almost identical) close to running Linux on Raspberry Pi.

Likely the password wasn't set unless you set it previous to trying to connect, next time try setting the root password under the debian/shell with the "passwd" command, then use "root" as the username and the new password as the password. Sometimes the first connection will fail and just re-running (as insane as it may sound) without modification will work on the second attempt. Also on the first successful connection things will take a minute to get going but will speed up once everything is settled down.

Perhaps, but the setup is almost identical to setting up VNC likely it's just an issue with not having a password set or just needing to re run the connection attempt more than once after the first connection attempt or after a reboot of the Android device or Linux OS, not sure why but every now and again this happens to me too.

Response to Update; wow you're doing great :thumbup: it's been awhile sense I've been able to use vnc but yes it'll run a little slower than rdp, furthermore if you're running the default jre from apt-get to run money dance then this will be another slow down because the default jre from repo is likely an open soft float version. Instead try running as much with hard float as possible; such as choosing hard float for Linux install and hard float for Java by building from source. I've written a few scripts to install soft float version 7 headfull but if you want to play with hardfloat then the bellow link
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/embedded/downloads/javase/index.html
-and choose 
ARMv6/7 Linux - Headful EABI, VFP, HardFP ABI, Little Endian1
Then pull up the script I wrote and modify the commands to reflect the difference in versions and try running them one by one in a terminal windows (it may seem tedious but it beats trying to modify the script and debug it on your own) or reference the guides commented within the script to understand what's going on and why.
On the notes with user interface: I normally will run without compression when connecting locally, set the mouse to touch pad instead of directly related to the physical screen, and change the resolution to just a bit smaller than my screens physical screens' resolution. There's likely ways of tweaking the interface on the Linux side too, just try pulling up the help or man pages on the Linux packages in the command line. 
RDP will act very similar to VNC in that both will get you GUI I've found a preference for RDP for my uses but if VNC is working out fine don't worry to much on testing 

Update 02052014- been going through my scripts for installing Java from source and fixing the errors. Now have Java on my myTouch and the money dance software downloaded, and will be testing tonight. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll have good news for you 
Update 02062014- no good news just yet. I followed the instructions to put a system link to java in the extracted directory and running the installer script but then it just hangs. Also tried running the moneydance jar file directly with "java jar" command and nothing seems to happen... I'll dig through the installer and see what I can read.

Sent from either my SPH-D700 or myTouch3gs or M470BSA
Guide for running Linux on Android that I'm writing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397


----------



## ppmendonca (Feb 18, 2014)

S0AndS0 said:


> Well they could be a bit baffled for a minute; running Linux on Android is still kinda not main stream yet, if you're posting on one of there help forums be sure to explain that this is very (almost identical) close to running Linux on Raspberry Pi.
> 
> Likely the password wasn't set unless you set it previous to trying to connect, next time try setting the root password under the debian/shell with the "passwd" command, then use "root" as the username and the new password as the password. Sometimes the first connection will fail and just re-running (as insane as it may sound) without modification will work on the second attempt. Also on the first successful connection things will take a minute to get going but will speed up once everything is settled down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to admit you've lost me on this whole java debate and since I was able to get the software to run I didn't study it further. And when you say "build from..." my noob mind goes blank.
But now I've managed to screw up what was working for sometime. Moneydance stopped working after asking for the password. I opted to restart everything from scratch only to find out my file provokes the same behavior in another windows installation of MD. The embarrasing part is that I can't reproduce what I had done before!

I've configured Lil'Debi w/ 2GB and connected to it via ConnectBot (using [email protected]:5900), then installed in this order: apt-utils, dialog, less, vim, man, tightvncserver, lxde, default-jre. I then connect with bVNCFree (using 127.0.0.1 port 5901 and the password setup when tightvncserver first ran). This gives me a functioning LXDE GUI with decent mouse control and key mapping, albeit a bit sluggish. On a side note: Iceweasel browser opens and closes immediately (I don't care because I don't use it) and the logout window seems to do nothing (I don't care because I kill vnc later).

Now I should be able to install Moneydance like I did before but one of three things happen: 1) I get a script file opened by a text editor or 2) the file manager gives me the following error "Can't run the archiver executable: Failed to execute child process "ar" (No such file or directory)" or 3) it opens the tared folder. This depends on the file I try to install: moneydance.deb (2), moneydance_linux_x86.deb (2), Moneydance_linux_x86.sh (1), Moneydance_linux_x86.tar (3), Moneydance_linux_x86.tar.gz (3), moneydance_no_java.deb (2) and moneydance from inside the untared Moneydance folder (1). I believe what had worked before was "Moneydance_linux_x86.sh".
I feel like I'm missing something obvious but I can't put my finger on it. Can you help me?

Two other questions:
1-I can't get Lil'Debi to shutdown because there are files or processes open in chroot. I found tightvncserver to be one of them and have been "tightvncserver -kill :1" killing it before closing. Then I "exit" 3 consecutive times until ConnectBot disconnects. But something gets left behind. Any ideas?
2-Everyone tells me I'm not supposed to work as super user but debian/shell won't work without su. Any ideas on how to circumvent this?

Thanks much.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Feb 27, 2014)

ppmendonca said:


> I have to admit you've lost me on this whole java debate and since I was able to get the software to run I didn't study it further. And when you say "build from..." my noob mind goes blank.
> But now I've managed to screw up what was working for sometime. Moneydance stopped working after asking for the password. I opted to restart everything from scratch only to find out my file provokes the same behavior in another windows installation of MD. The embarrasing part is that I can't reproduce what I had done before!
> 
> I've configured Lil'Debi w/ 2GB and connected to it via ConnectBot (using [email protected]:5900), then installed in this order: apt-utils, dialog, less, vim, man, tightvncserver, lxde, default-jre. I then connect with bVNCFree (using 127.0.0.1 port 5901 and the password setup when tightvncserver first ran). This gives me a functioning LXDE GUI with decent mouse control and key mapping, albeit a bit sluggish. On a side note: Iceweasel browser opens and closes immediately (I don't care because I don't use it) and the logout window seems to do nothing (I don't care because I kill vnc later).
> ...

Click to collapse



The hard float verses hard float thing is steeped in technical details on how information is processed on a CPU. I've done extensive reading in order to grasp the differences and in most cases (almost all) hard float wins in processing the same data/instructions on the same CPU over the same tests run with soft float; by "win" I mean speed at which the task is carried out and how much power is required (battery drain)... I'll see about pulling up a site I found that has some good graphs for comparison. LilDebi does have an option to install Linux under hard float too for compatible devices but as of yet I've tested only once successfully.
For "building from source" this easy or in the case of Java, difficult, many Linux packages that use this term have a "make" command apart of a family of two or three other common command associated with installing. It's a bit different than running an exe file on Windows OSs' because some of the tasks for installing things on Linux are left up to the user to configure and for users, such as myself, that come from Windows (mostly) the options and commands to configure an install "look" different. For cases such as building Java from source the commands are different than most other installs from source that I've dealt with on Linux because it didn't come with a convenient "make" command. Instead I found a few tutorials to "manually" install (command by command tell Linux how to call every individual aspect of Java) and have worked wrapping them all up into a script~
https://github.com/S0AndS0/Debian-Kit-Mods
~ so to install Java from source I suggest downloading the tar file from the previously posted link to a directory such as "/home/$USER/Downloads" and then running the following command to clone the github project I've got working for running/editing/downloading scripts~
git clone https://github.com/S0AndS0/Debian-Kit-Mods
~ then running the ARM_Java_JDK7_Installer script with
sh [path/to/]Debian-Kit-Mods/ARM_Java_JDK7_Installer
~ replace "[path/to]" with the file path to Debian-Kit-Mods
~~ follow the prompts and it should work. Just tested it on my myTouch with a clean install and if it fails check the readme in the github on how to "point" to the correct version or directory to the archive. I had to do a clean install after rebooting before killing a VNC connection, killed my GUI completely, but it gave me a good kick to get a script or two working again so I can't complain only suggest that you try the same so that when you've got something to work once then it can be repeated again. To do so isn't hard to start with just save a list of commands to a file with a ".sh" file extension and run in a terminal window with "sh [path/to]some-script.sh" for example~
# make a directory or series of directories if not already there
mkdir -p /home/test/this/is/just/a/test
# make a variable that can be use to say that can be used instead of that long file path
testDirectory=/home/test/this/is/just/a/test
# use that variable in a command to change the working directory that bash is using
cd $testDirectory
~ any line beginning with a "#" is used for comments or notes so be sure to use it so weeks or months down the line if you need to reinstall or repeat some other tedious task you don't wonder what the script should do.
Variables are really useful and so long as you avoid using spaces in folder or file names and special charictars like * their fairly safe to experiment with. It is even possible to assign a list of commands or variables to one variable if you want to go that far. Constructing variables comes down to assigning with an = and using with a $ for example~
variableName=something
echo "$variableName" 
~furthermore you can always test if a variable will work just by trying it in a terminal window.
for commands that can be used it is as easy as asking google "bash examples linux how to (do something)" will usually pull up something useful when you replace the "do something" with; make a directory or folder; download a file; search the contents of a file; copy or remove or move a file; ... 

I'll be giving it another shot (installing moneydance) as I'm off from work for a few days and likely have a draft script uploaded to the github branch above for downloading, extracting, and running the installer, and likely putting in a symbolic link to the desktop (symbolic links on Linux are kinda like shortcuts on Windows) if the moneydance installer doesn't take care of that already. So check the link over the next few days and I may have something that takes out some of the repetitive work.

Thanks for the how to with lildebi; it's been a little wile and I didn't document it the first time around.

Try giving the "Moneydance_linux_x86.sh" executable permissions;

cd /pathTo/moneydanceDirectory/
chmod +x Moneydance_linux_x86.sh
sh Moneydance_linux_x86.sh

should do the trick, or, right click the file and select properties, there will be two tabs and on one of them a check box for granting executable permissions.

as to the other questions;
1. I have similar issues with Debian Kit and usually have to repeat the commands to unmount and or kill processes when truly wanting to shut Linux down. Perhaps submitting it as a bug to lildebi and they may have a way to kill off things more reliably.
2. Working as su on android is a risk and working as root on linux is also a risk, mainly because the full filesystem can be messed with without an easy undo button. For running linux on android I've yet to test or look for an app that doesn't make use of su permissions but for Linux you can run with normal user permissions and add them to the sudo group with the following commands so that you at lest get a prompt when something could damage your system is running;

adduser username
adduser username sudo

just replace "username" with the desired name you wish with the above examples. There will be a request to set a password for the new user among other things when you first run the adduser command and the "adduser username sudo" command makes it so you don't have to login as root in order to run sudo related commands. Though I can understand the advice to not run as su on Android I can also say after running many years with superuser permission its worth the risks so long as you've got backups somewhere that Linux or Android can't touch.

Welcome for sure; sorry it takes so long to respond.


----------



## S0AndS0 (Mar 13, 2014)

Update for ARM_Linux_Moder script found at the following link
https://github.com/S0AndS0/Debian-Kit-Mods
This script has been written to aid in modifying a fresh soft or hard float ARM Linux OS and may end up with its very own thread soon.
Currently working options:
- download java either hard or soft float and either JRE or JDK
- install java from source either hard or soft float (JDK only right now)
- install npm
- install node.js
- install NoFlo
- install jMonkey
- install Maptools
- and very soon; install Bramble (mpich2 ARMel)

There will be more features added/debugged for both hard and soft float Linux users soon. 

The Bramble installer may not work just yet (still working on dependencies) but if you install python first you should be fine for testing. This when working will give you the option to use multiple Android devices and/or Raspberry Pi's to perform computational tasks sharing (Cloud computing) thus reducing the amount of time/energy used to perform such tasks when compaired to running the given task off just one device. Which if you (the reader) can follow this train of thought should be exciting news for you too 

Update 03292014- tons of new scripts have been added, even a how to write scripts script for those new to Linux scripting. I'll see about making a thread specifically for these mods I'm writing.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiltyMilt (Sep 29, 2014)

Nevermind.  I'm using lil' debi now.


----------



## hoangpro1234 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Hello*

My name Hoang, I come from Viet Nam, I want make friend in the word and deverloper about techolonogy

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

I am using driver Xperia Z1 .


----------



## limboemu (May 9, 2016)

*Limbo PC Emulator*

New users are not allow to post external links so *if you're interested in Limbo PC Emulator you can find a new version on Github*. Search for "limbo android" on github and click on the most recent updated project maintained by "limboemu". From there follow the links to download the APK and view guides for setting up Limbo.

*Limbo ver 2.0 is rebased with QEMU 2.3.0*, very stable, and faster than previous versions. There are installation APKs prepared for ARM and x86 devices (ie Zenfone devices).

*Don't forget to place your images (img, qcow, iso) on the SD card before running Limbo.*
*A list of compatible OSes are found on the same site, heavyweight Oses are not recommended since they put a lot of stress on your SD card!*

*Release notes for Limbo 2.0 (Stable):*
Hard Disk, Floppy, CD emulation
VGA, SVGA (cirrus) emulation
Network (ne2k-pci) emulation
VNC interface
Mouse & Keyboard enabled
Running images from External SD Card supported for Lollipop and above
Rebased from QEMU 2.3.0
Hard fp enabled


----------



## retroben (Mar 3, 2018)

Hate to necropost,but I am stuck at selecting the premade qcow2 image on ShieldTV with version 2.11 armv8 64bit because it only has "Documents" listed which doesn't show the qcow2 file and "None" is the only other option.
I stumbled on a post in Geforce forums in the Shield TV subforum that someone said Limbo was surprisingly fast.

Edit: Found the solution which was to pick "Documents" and select SHIELD on the left pane which shows all file types. DERP

Hope this helps others who get stuck in this way.


----------



## lentas (May 14, 2022)

i can use debian with my a52s 5g using limbo


----------



## lentas (May 14, 2022)

retroben said:


> Hate to necropost,but I am stuck at selecting the premade qcow2 image on ShieldTV with version 2.11 armv8 64bit because it only has "Documents" listed which doesn't show the qcow2 file and "None" is the only other option.
> I stumbled on a post in Geforce forums in the Shield TV subforum that someone said Limbo was surprisingly fast.
> 
> Edit: Found the solution which was to pick "Documents" and select SHIELD on the left pane which shows all file types. DERP
> ...

Click to collapse



idk, i never got that


----------

